#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-08
<xivulon> quick question: is ntfs-3g 1.913 going to make it into Gutsy by any chance?
<cjwatson> guess what I'm looking at at the moment
<xivulon> most relevant change for me is that 1.913 allows remounting
<xivulon> on a side note, unless I missed anything /var/run/sendsigs.omit is not actually used, shall I write an rcS/rc2 script that adds all mount.ntfs pids?
<xivulon> that's for my own override of course
<cjwatson> you missed something. see /etc/init.d/sendsigs
<xivulon> cjwatson, I noticed that sendigs skips pids in /var/run/sendsigs.omit. What I mean is that no process seems to write those pids.
<xivulon> that said I glanced over it yesterda very, very late (since I had shutdown problems in my test image)
<cjwatson> partman-auto-loop writes it, as does the initramfs
<cjwatson> ./autopartition-loop:204:       pidof /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g >> /var/run/sendsigs.omit
<xivulon> hmm I am quite sure that there was no file /var/run/sendsigs.omit in my installed system
<cjwatson> ./debian/ntfs-3g.initramfs-bottom:10:   pidof /sbin/mount.ntfs >> /dev/.initramfs/varrun/sendsigs.omit
<cjwatson> ./debian/ntfs-3g.initramfs-bottom:13:   pidof /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g >> /dev/.initramfs/varrun/sendsigs.omit
<xivulon> thx, I'll have a better look tonight
<cjwatson> debian/initscripts/etc/init.d/mountkernfs.sh:40:        for file in /dev/.initramfs/varrun/*; do
<cjwatson> debian/initscripts/etc/init.d/mountkernfs.sh:42:                cp -a "$file" "/var/run/${x#/dev/.initramfs/varrun/}"
<cjwatson> afaik all the bits are in place, I think it would be much more useful for you to figure out why they aren't working than to hack around it
<xivulon> of course, I thought the above code was not in place, as mentioned I only noticed yesterday at about 3 a.m. and did not have much energy to digg
<xivulon> By the way, my current set of quick and dirty hacks is in: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/gutsy/files/ago%40nb-ago-20071008011810-svsbdb6z1udfso1z?file_id=override_files-20071008002841-x6i7u2jcizw74pyu-1
<xivulon> The only thing missing is menu.lst patches to correct kopt (root=/loop=) and fixing the above issue with shutdowns.
<xivulon> What package generates the kopt line in menu.lst? It doesn't seem to be grub-installer
<cjwatson> grub/debian/update-grub
<xivulon> thanks
<xivulon> cjwatson, will have to check the logs, but I strongly suspect that I ended up with hda1 because find_root_device() failed to understand my fstab
<xivulon> on top of it there is no code for loop= in the kopt generation
<xivulon> hda1 is the default when find_root_device() fails
<xivulon> The aboe means that the issue is lupin-only (as you might have expected all along)
<cjwatson> xivulon: glad to hear it ;-)
<cjwatson> xivulon: ntfs-3g 1.913 is heading into gutsy soon, FYI
<xivulon> cjwatson, great thanks
<xivulon> that might require a small change to initramfs by the way, so that the loopdevice is created separately (rw), and host device is mounted ro
<xivulon> I'll add the above to the overrides. Alltogether the patches requires by wubi should be about 20 lines...
<xivulon> The fix for grub (to be added to success_command.sh) should be http://paste.ubuntu.com/701/
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/702/
<cjwatson> we won't change the initramfs
<cjwatson> not for gutsy anyway
<xivulon> I was expecting that... np
<xivulon> we might do a package after gutsy containing the updated code to be shipped with override_files
<superm1> evand, ick.  i'm not sure why these locale errors are suddenly cropping up.  i thought that cjwatson had gotten this fixed upstream in bug 139603.  guess that hasn't trickled down to Ubuntu yet then.
<evand> hrmm, not sure.  I only did a cursory glance at the bugs I assigned to you, so if you think it's in error feel free to put them back to nobody
<superm1> well no it's definitely a bug.  let me check with Riddell though about upstream kde-guidance
<superm1> see if there is a chance in pulling the fix down
<superm1> if they don't fix it, i'll get a workaround in
<CIA-18> migration-assistant: evand * r64 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog import.c):
<CIA-18> migration-assistant: * Move initialize_registry_paths call later to avoid situations where
<CIA-18> migration-assistant:  other needed variables may not be set yet, causing m-a to fail.
<xivulo1> cjwatson, I can confirm that there is no signo of sendsigs.omit on the installed system (and in syslog), in the live cd, sendisgs.omit is there but is empty. Will run some more tests later on.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-09
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2168 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (95 files in 9 dirs): merge with ubiquity trunk
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2169 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog): copy xserver-xorg debconf to new install. (only on ubiquity-mythtbuntu until bryce acks this)
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2330 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Only set migration-assistant data in user-setup if updating an existing
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  user (LP: #135149).
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Properly filter out partitions marked for deletion in
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  migrationassistant.py (LP: #146222).
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2331 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Fixed a bug where the migration-assistant page would not be updated to
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  reflect changes, such as if the user went back and partitioned
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  differently, if the page had already been shown.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2332 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: copy over xserver-xorg debconf items (received a +1 from bryce that this is needed for gutsy)
<CIA-18> ubiquity: this behavior is a temporary workaround, and will be removed for hardy
<evand> I have a hunch that ntfs-3g is the cause of /mnt/migrationassistant still being busy when ma-ask is supposed to unmount it, but I'm not quite sure yet why this would be the case.
<evand> ma-ask/ma-apply, really
<superm1> can you perhaps add some debugging calls to look for open fd's ?
<evand> ah, probably.  But first, sleep.
<evand> g'night
<superm1> night
<superm1> probably a good idea, i should do that too :)
<evand> indeed!
<xivulon> cjwatson I'd like to introduce a ubiquity/safe_mode boolean so that if that is true, no raw partition gets formatted and MBR is untouched.
<xivulon> I'd like to avoid that someone
<xivulon> ends up with a formatted partition because fo some (undetected) code bugs and/or preseed errors
<xivulon> to be precise now I skip raw partition formatting IF some conditions are true, I do not want to run the danger of having those conditions not to return true...
<xivulon> I'll turn up a warning anyway so that syslog can still be used to detect above failures without ending up with people on my doorsteps
<xivulon> All of the above will be in my override_files of course
<xivulon> To be precise the installer will quit immidiately with a warning msg if we try to perform any "unsafe operation" when safe-mode is on
<CIA-18> migration-assistant: evand * r65 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog ma-ask):
<CIA-18> migration-assistant: * Fix logging.
<CIA-18> migration-assistant: * Fix IFS handling around call to expr.
<CIA-18> migration-assistant: evand * r66 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.5.3
<seb128> hi
<seb128> is ubiquity supposed to have a "resize automatically and install" option?
<xivulon> cjwatson, I did a bit of research, and do not think that creating large contiguous image files fast is an easy task in Linux
<xivulon> the truth to be told that operation is easier in windows, is creating images within autoapartition-loop a strong preference?
<cjwatson_> seb128: usually but it's not guaranteed - depends on your partition layout
<cjwatson_> xivulon: talk to me after gutsy or at UDS
<cjwatson_> I don't have brain-space now :)
<cjwatson_> seb128: /var/log/partman will have a note buried in it somewhere as to why it isn't being shown
<xivulon> eh I have to ship a release too :P
<seb128> cjwatson_: I tried on my new laptop yesterday which had one 110G ntfs partition with 10G used
<cjwatson_> xivulon: in general I have a strong preference for doing partitioning in Linux, but what you do in your release is your business :)
<seb128> ok, I'll have a look if I still get the issue
<seb128> I used gparted to resize
<seb128> and installed on this partition
<evand> cjwatson_: if it's reasonable and you have time, can you upload a new m-a and ubiquity?  I don't need it to go on the CD.
<cjwatson_> seb128: how much unpartitioned space?
<cjwatson_> or maybe ntfsresize barfed on it
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/upload/migration-assistant_0.5.3.dsc
<xivulon> cjwatson, by the way in case you did not nonticed I submitted a couple of bug reports re sendsigs
<evand> I cannot currently prepare the latter as there's some sort of weird networking issue between me and launchpad/ubuntu.com
<cjwatson_> evand: ok
<cjwatson_> xivulon: I didn't notice; I can't get to my mail today
<evand> cjwatson_: thanks, I very much appreciate it
<xivulon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto-loop/+bug/150822
<seb128> cjwatson_: none, there is a few Go dell rescue partition, the 110G window vista and like 6-7M which was listed as not partitioned IIRC
<seb128> cjwatson_: and after the resize and ubuntu installation the windows vista boot choice is not listed which is somewhat annoying, I need to figure what happened there
<seb128> the "dell utility" item is listed
<seb128> and Ubuntu
<seb128> and that's it
<xivulon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/150831
<cjwatson_> seb128: the rescue partitions mean that you almost certainly have three primary partitions
<cjwatson_> seb128: that's enough to inhibit auto-resize at present. we may be able to relax this in hardy.
<cjwatson_> seb128: the vista thing should be fixed in today's daily - what were you testing?
<seb128> I think I had 2
<seb128> the vista one and the dell one
<cjwatson_> seb128: my Dell laptop shipped with three
<seb128> let me check
<cjwatson_> xivulon: both look plausible, can you deal with both of those in local overrides for gutsy?
<seb128> cjwatson_: ah right, there is a 94.1M fat16 partition
<seb128> cjwatson_: ok, so the resize option is not listed because of the 3 primary partitions?
<seb128> that's slightly annoying because ubiquity let you no other choice than to format windows
<cjwatson_> seb128: or manual partitioning, come on :)
<cjwatson_> seb128: but yeah, I know it sucks, can't fix it for gutsy though
<cjwatson_> there's a bug filed about it
<cjwatson_> it's because partman used to think that the root partition absolutely had to be primary
<seb128> you can resize from manual partitionning?
<cjwatson_> we can relax that for gutsy because the bootloader installers deal with logicals
<cjwatson_> seb128: yes, of course
<cjwatson_> now
<seb128> I didn't spot the option, closed and used gparted
<cjwatson_> edit the partition and change the size
<seb128> that was no obvious to me
<seb128> and there was no label on the button suggesting I can resize
<seb128> I didn't try that
<cjwatson_> we have a design for making it a nice drag thing, but we need gtk/cairo help to actually implement it ...
<seb128> ok
<cjwatson_> it's true it's not as obvious as it could be at the moment
<seb128> and do you have any idea why the vista partition is not listed in grub after installation?
<evand> that may be fixed
<evand> was this a daily desktop CD?  If so, what date?
<cjwatson_> seb128: 16:41 <cjwatson_> seb128: the vista thing should be fixed in today's daily - what were you testing?
<evand> ah, I missed that as well
<seb128> ups, sorry I didn't read that
<seb128> I did the installation yesterday afternoon
<seb128> and that was the daily from yesterday
<cjwatson_> it was a combination busybox/os-prober bug
<cjwatson_> fixed yesterday (I hope)
<cjwatson_> would appreciate re-testing today
<seb128> I'll try a new installation now
<seb128> I was about to do it
<seb128> I've not configured anything on the laptop yet, I will use it to test installs until gutsy
<cjwatson_> cool
<seb128> cjwatson_, evand: thanks
<cjwatson_> laptop refresh program?
<seb128> yes ;)
<cjwatson_> worked for me ;-)
<xivulon> cjwatson_: overrides are fine
<cjwatson_> xivulon: ok, good
<cjwatson_> those two will be easy to fix when hardy opens
<cjwatson_> evand: m-a uploaded
<xivulon> cjwatson, quick question is killall5 picky about sendsigs.omit formatting? I mean things like: pidof NOPROCESS >> sendsigs.omit, 2 X pidof sameprocess >> sendisgs.omit, pidof morethanoneprocess >> sendsigs.omit...
<cjwatson_>         if [ -e /var/run/sendsigs.omit ] ; then
<cjwatson_>                 for pid in $(cat /var/run/sendsigs.omit); do
<cjwatson_>                         OMITPIDS="${OMITPIDS:+$OMITPIDS }-o $pid"
<cjwatson_>                 done
<cjwatson_>         fi
<cjwatson_> duplicates won't matter and nonexistent pids will be ignored
<xivulon> 2 pids in one line?
<cjwatson_> not a problem
<xivulon> great
<cjwatson_> it does care that they're all integers
<cjwatson_> and you aren't allowed more than 16
<cjwatson_> (stupid arbitrary limit, sorry, was in a hurry)
<xivulon> you can tell when it's C and not python...
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2333 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.6.4
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2334 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): * Automatic update of included source packages: migration-assistant 0.5.3.
<xivulon> cjwatson, maybe you want to consider the latest lupin, rev 52 diff is 1 lines and avoids having to know what $rootmount is in preseed, 53 fixes the bug above (but forgot to check whether pidof is available in initrd).
<cjwatson_> xivulon: sorry, if it's not completely necessary, it's too late
<xivulon> no big issue
<cjwatson_> the uploads I'm doing for evand fix serious installer bugs and data loss
<cjwatson_> they're not casual targets of opportunity :)
<xivulon> well sendsigs/update-grub bugs might be very annoying, but since I am probably the only one on a fuse filesystem, that should be ok for an override
<xivulon> no sendsigs ~ hard-reboot
<cjwatson_> evand: all of your ubiquity changes are tested, right?
<cjwatson_> silly question but it's worth checking :)
<cjwatson_> (I've been known to skip testing obvious changes myself!)
<evand> yes
<evand> if you'd like I can test further, but I tested everything as I went
<evand> on multiple VMs
<cjwatson_> no, that's fine, I just wanted to be sure as I wasn't sure I understood the ubiquity m-a changes
<cjwatson_> but I think I grok them now
<bdmurray> Hello, I ran across a bug that might worth looking at.
<bdmurray> bug 145836 regarding ubiquity
<cjwatson_> bdmurray: most likely unionfs fallout
<cjwatson_> the suggested fix cannot work unless the filesystem is fucked
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2335 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.6.4
<cjwatson_> bdmurray: I've commented in the bug to that effect
<bdmurray> Ah, that makes sense.  The dailies should not see that issue then?
<cjwatson_> bdmurray: btw, this is exactly an example of a bug I don't think should be Triaged ;-)
<cjwatson_> bdmurray: I hope not
<cjwatson_> (not Triaged => because as a general rule complete system hangs in the live CD are not ubiquity bugs)
<bdmurray> I'll look again but I thought they said they could continue to use the Live CD so that isn't a complete system hang right?
<cjwatson_> some of them said they couldn't
<cjwatson_> the installer basically never hangs of its own accord in the range of the progress bar when it's copying files, at any rate
<cjwatson_> 53% is right in the middle of that
<cjwatson_> anyway, the point is, to a developer the bug reeks of "live session is irreparably screwed by something outside the installer's control", but I wouldn't expect a QA person without direct installer development experience to know that
<cjwatson_> it's a good example of where development experience (specifically knowledge of what's going on at that progress bar step) can help work out what's wrong
<bdmurray> I understand your point and what Keybuk mentioned yesterday.  However, it seems like only someone familiar with the code could set the bug to Triaged.  Which what I recall from Sevilla was not the goal of the Triaged state.  I'm under the impression the goal was to identify more complete bugs so developers have a smaller pool of bugs to look at.  (Granted this is the ideal workflow.)
<cjwatson_> honestly, I would find a state that meant "I have (or somebody I trust to know this code has) looked at this bug and agree it is a problem in this package" much more useful
<cjwatson_> because that lets me use those bugs as a list of things to spend hacking time fixing
<cjwatson_> whereas the Triaged state as you define it just produces a slightly different list of things I need to look at and accept, which really isn't a significant improvement over Confirmed
<cjwatson_> it certainly isn't worth the extra bug state to me
<bdmurray> I think the triaged state is worth discussing in more detail then.  Perhaps at UDS?
* xivulon looks up "triaged"
<cjwatson_> bdmurray: *nod*
<xivulon> "Triage is a system of sorting patients according to need when resources are insufficient for all to be treated.". Hmm that's a method not a status...
<cjwatson_> "triaged" is the past participle of "triage" and thus has a more adjectival meaning
<xivulon> Hmm but if treage is a "system of sorting", triaged means "sorted"... Doesn't say much about the sorting order... In fact then there are triaged "tags"
<xivulon> but english is not my thing...
<cjwatson_> triaged means "the nurse (bug investigator) has looked at the patient (the bug) and agreed that he (it) needs to see a doctor (a developer)"
<cjwatson_> (I think the state is misnamed as well as less than useful ;-))
<cjwatson_> well, actually, it's probably correctly named with its current definition
* xivulon looks up "confirmed"
<xivulon> Guess that's when there are no nurses around, we should stick to triaged then...
<seb128> I'm trying a daily install on my laptop
<seb128> looks like it's blocked on the langpack installation (87% not moving for some time), my wireless connection is not activated (didn't pick it in network manager), is that expected?
<evand> yeah, I'm working on a fix for tht
<evand> that*
<evand> cjwatson_: do you think checking n-m for an active connection, since we use it by default now, would be reasonable?
<cjwatson_> perhaps for hardy
<cjwatson_> I think we're stuck with what we've got now
<evand> ok
<evand> even for kubuntu where it freezes, or is that important enough for a fix before release?
<seb128> how do I continue the installation?
<seb128> it's stucked at 87% there
<evand> seb128: is this an ubuntu daily or kubuntu?
<seb128> ubuntu
<evand> argh, so it's just locking up rather than giving you a dialog that it cannot find the language packs?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> the progress bar is at 87% for a while now
<seb128> I started the install, closed the lid, went away, came back half an hour later and it was stucked to 87%
<seb128> and it's still there
<evand> yikes.  I think the only thing you can do is give it a network connection and restart the install.
<seb128> doh
<seb128> that's not nice
<evand> indeed, sorry.  I'm looking for a solution.
<seb128> no problem
<seb128> I've not stopped it
<seb128> if you need any debug info let me know
<cjwatson_> I don't think this is any worse than previous releases
<cjwatson_> this isn't a new problem, though it may have morphed a bit
<seb128> that's the first time I run into it
<seb128> but usually I'm playing with the CD during install so I activate the network ;)
<cjwatson_> it's fine if there's say a proxy that actively rejects the packets
<cjwatson_> if the packets just get dropped, that's when it breaks
<cjwatson_> we have an item on the UDS schedule for fixing this properly
<seb128> ok, cool
<seb128> there used to be a "cancel" button during the language pack downloads no?
<xivulon> where do I find the UDS schedule?
<seb128> cjwatson_, evand: do you have a bug number about the language pack download bug?
<evand> seb128: yes, it used to have a cancel button.  And bug #145012.
<evand> xivulon: afaik, there's no published schedule yet.
<seb128> evand: thanks
<cjwatson_> xivulon: on the whiteboard in the London office
<cjwatson_> we're working on it ;-)
<seb128> doh
<seb128> and how do I workaround the language pack bug on a computer without network?
<seb128> I've a desktop with a wired card but not network plug near to use right now
<seb128> and the installation is stucked there the same way
<evand> install in english
<seb128> and I can't activate any network
<seb128> that has to be rc
<seb128> or any non english install will fail if you have no network connection?
<cjwatson_> are any network interfaces up?
<cjwatson_> ifconfig?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> eth0 is up
<seb128> but not configured
<cjwatson_> I wonder why?
<cjwatson_> err, up but not configured?
<cjwatson_> can you paste ifconfig output?
<seb128> I mean no IP
<seb128> no, this computer has no network :p
<seb128> I can type though
<seb128> something similar to
<seb128> eth1      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:05:5E:A8:68
<seb128>           adr inet6: fe80::240:5ff:fe5e:a868/64 Scope:Lien
<seb128>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<seb128>           Packets reus:0 erreurs:0 :0 overruns:0 frame:0
<seb128>           TX packets:0 errors:6 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:12
<seb128>           collisions:102 lg file transmission:1000
<seb128>           Octets reus:0 (0.0 b) Octets transmis:468 (468.0 b)
<seb128>           Interruption:19 Adresse de base:0xc000
<seb128> that is an another computer
<seb128> I don't think details count
<seb128> I mean the HWaddr, etc
<seb128> I didn't touch the intefaces, I guess that's network-manager work
<cjwatson_> or casper, conceivably
<cjwatson_> I think probably not thouygh
<cjwatson_> though
<cjwatson_> seb128: anything non-comment in /etc/network/interfaces?
<seb128> cjwatson_: the 2 lines about lo and that's everything
<seb128> no commented lines
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2336 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.6.5
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2337 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Revert accidental copy and paste of migration-assistant specific
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  code (LP: #151051).
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<seb128> cjwatson: I confirm that yesterday's daily CD fix the windows vista detection issue I had the day before
<cjwatson> seb128: great!
<xivulon> hmm "fallocate() is a new system call which will allow applications to preallocate space to any file(s) in a file system."
<xivulon> that should allow to create images quickly
<xivulon> I finally have a wubi build that might even work! If someone has a spare windows partition that can be wasted give it a go!
<xivulon> http://wubi-installer.org/devel/minefields/Ubuntu-7.10-alpha.exe
<cjwatson> seb128: could you remind me exactly what your language pack problem was the other day? Unfortunately my home client wasn't joined so I've lost the logs
<evand> xivulon: I will when things settle down a lot
<xivulon> I had a couple of reports of hangs while copying files
<xivulon> Any idea what could it be? One reason might be that the images are not preallocated, but that should result in a slowdown and be progressive.
<xivulon> It works fine for me using a daily image of a couple of days ago'
<xivulon> evand, quick question: at the moment, upon reboot, there is a usplash message to pull out the CD and press enter. Where is the code responsbile for it (am on windows now)?
<cjwatson> evand: do you have logs of our conversation with seb128 about language packs yesterday?
<cjwatson> xivulon: /etc/init.d/casper
<evand> yes, sorry
<evand> one second
<xivulon> cjwatson thanks
<evand> cjwatson: http://evalicious.com/ubuntu-installer.log
<cjwatson> wow, back to December
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2339 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.6.6
<cjwatson> hmm, right, so seb128 is getting a hang
<evand> I tend to be somewhat of a pack rat
<cjwatson> haven't managed to reproduce that
<cjwatson> disk space is less expensive than trying to reconstitute old stuff you didn't mean to delete
<evand> haha, indeed
<evand> did you try kubuntu?  I believe slangsek had a hang using kde_ui.
<evand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/145012
<xivulon> I normally leech off fabbione logs (http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/), guess have another link...
<cjwatson> evand: I suspect it's more dependent on local network setup than frontend
<evand> ah, indeed
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2340 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/usersetup.py):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Back out recent test for the user existing in the m-a debconf
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  section. It isn't necessary and it breaks the installer when m-a is
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  used (LP: #151243).
<cjwatson> xivulon: oh, yes, I did check and for some reason thought Fabio's log bot wasn't in here even though it blatantly is
<evand> that very much confused me, as I knew there wasn't any difference in that code path between kde and gtk
<evand> it's exited a few times
<cjwatson> evand: hmm, maybe I should try French after all
<cjwatson> evand: it'll be different live seeds between Ubuntu and Kubuntu, I bet
<evand> hrm
<evand> so to explain the above bug
<cjwatson> oh, I see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/145012/comments/8, interesting
<xivulon> Can I bring back the attention to the reports above about freezes during file copying, I am not sure they are wubi specific.
<xivulon> I can ask the chap who reported them to run some tests
<evand> I was looking at this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9527551/debug , and for some reason that now escapes me, in my head I was treating the setting of questions that were not registered as errors.
<cjwatson> evand: SET would be, but .preseed() registers it if it isn't there
<evand> ah, indeed
<evand> somehow I did not trigger this in my testing
<evand> it only happens when you are going to import something or when partitions isn't empty somehow.
<xivulon> evand at what stage are lang pack retrieved? The hang reported are at 31% and 44%
<evand> I'm going to stress test ubiquity, specifically m-a, now, unless you want help tracking down the langpack issue.
<evand> though I imagine I'll be much more useful in the former as the latter has confused me for quite some time now
<evand> terribly sorry about screwing up the release twice in a row.  My commits should have occurred days earlier than they did.
<cjwatson> xivulon: way later than that
<cjwatson> xivulon: hangs at your stage can really only be filesystem breakage
<xivulon> cjwatson, that is what I suspected...
<cjwatson> evand: langpacks> I'm beginning to understand it, but it sure isn't easy
<cjwatson> part of the problem is that if it can't download updated package lists from the network then what it has in /var/lib/apt/lists/ is archive.ubuntu.com_*, which may not be right
<cjwatson> but I don't think we can do much about that for gutsy
<cjwatson> I'm really just trying to figure out how not to regress bug 131294 in the process
<evand> indeed, this would be a bug in apt_pkg, no?  Perhaps mvo would be helpful?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> apt_pkg is just doing what it's told :)
<cjwatson> archive.ubuntu.com_* is there because that's what's copied over from the live filesystem
<evand> ah
<cjwatson> I think it's an apt-setup bug
* cjwatson slaps in some more set -x
<evand> heh
<seb128> cjwatson: re
<seb128> cjwatson: do you still need some informations?
<seb128> cjwatson: basically french install without activate network = hang at 87% on language pack download and no way to cancel
<cjwatson> seb128: I assume this is Ubuntu?
<cjwatson> (not Kubuntu)
<seb128> cjwatson: yes
<seb128> cjwatson: that's yesterday daily ubuntu desktop cd
<seb128> cjwatson: did you try a non english install on a computer without connected network? what happens then for you?
<cjwatson> seb128: it varies by language and exact circumstance
<cjwatson> of course, I did try that
<cjwatson> I got error messages, but a completed install
<cjwatson> however French is not the same as Catalan (which I tried) because the French language pack is on the live filesystem
<cjwatson> there are more variables here than just "non-English" ;-)
<cjwatson> I'm trying French now; I had initially forgotten to disconnect the network but have done so partway through the install
<seb128> ok
<cjwatson> I suspect disconnecting the network device in vmware is not quite the same as pulling out the network cable, though
<seb128> probably not
<cjwatson> seb128: here, I get an error message "Une erreur est survenue lors de l'installation des paquets"
<cjwatson> seb128: the main progress bar is at 87%
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I don't get the error here, but I've only tried on real configurations (my laptop and a desktop, both have the issue), maybe vmware is different as you said
<evand> cjwatson: do you want me to wait for possible changes regarding the langpack issue, or am I safe to release a new ubiquity now?
<evand> pitti is asking for it
<cjwatson> evand: I think we should wait
<seb128> the error means "an error happened during the packages installation"
<cjwatson> seb128: in this case apt is immediately failing with a resolver error
<cjwatson> seb128: oh, yeah, I recognise the error, it's a ubiquity template ;)
<seb128> :)
<cjwatson> seb128: in your case I bet the resolver is just sitting there timing out instead
<seb128> well, it doesn't even time out
<seb128> or it takes over an hour for that
<seb128> I let the computer running for quite some time yesterday
<cjwatson> would be interesting to know what processes are running
<cjwatson> although, it's python-apt
<cjwatson> so it might not be all that informative
<seb128> I'm about to start a new install
<cjwatson> but if something like /usr/lib/apt/methods/http is sitting there, that would be useful info
<seb128> let me know if I should run ubiquity with some debug options from a command line or something
<cjwatson> I don't think that will help much in this case, but switching to a terminal and seeing what it's doing would be useful
<cjwatson> with strace if necessary
<cjwatson> my current working hypothesis is that it is trying to talk to the network
<seb128> bah
<seb128> today's ubiquity is crashing on my desktop
<seb128> let try on my laptop
<seb128> looks like the migration assistant bug pitti pointed this morning
<seb128> weird that it tries to run it where I asked to format the current Ubuntu install partition
<cjwatson> seb128: try 'ubiquity --no-migration-assistant', should work around that
<cjwatson> it's fixed in bzr
* evand bangs head on desk
<cjwatson> seb128: somebody else claims there's a D-state /usr/lib/apt/methods/http process; is it the same for you?
<seb128> cjwatson: installation in progress, I'll tell you that to a few minutes
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> evand: so was bug 135149 really fixed elsewhere already?
<cjwatson> since you backed out the ubiquity change that was originally part of that fix
<evand>  * 135149 - failed to unmount migrationassistant: In some cases the user
<evand> would be presented with a dialog saying that a partition couldn't be
<evand> unmounted and asked them to manually take care of it before the install
<evand> continued.  In most cases, the install would continue without issue if
<evand> the user just pressed continue.  While I believe I've fixed all the
<evand> cases where m-a would cause the installer to crash, I think this bug is
<evand> caused by ntfs-3g reporting the partition as busy when it was just
<evand> waiting on a write to finish.  NTFS is used in all the cases where it
<evand> bug occurs.  This may be fixed by the newer version of ntfs-3g on the
<evand> most recent CDs as I have not seen the issue in my limited testing of
<evand> these CD images.
<evand> wow, whoops
<evand> I had hoped that would paste better
<evand> the short version, I *think* it's fixed, but at worst it's an extra dialog they have to click through.
<evand> a bigger problem is that after seb128's comment above, I discovered that m-a chooses to use a partition and its users despite them not being selected.
<evand> I'm trying to fix it now, but if I can't by the time you're done with the langpack issue, perhaps we should make --no-migration-assistant the default.
<seb128> cjwatson: nothing matching "apt" in the ps list
<cjwatson> seb128: 'ps axf'; anything below /usr/share/ubiquity/install.py?
<cjwatson> evand: that would be pretty unfortunate, as the marketing people are rather keen on the migration assistanmt
<seb128> install.py is stucked in a read
<cjwatson> -m
<seb128> no
<cjwatson> seb128: can you tell what that file descriptor is attached to?
<seb128> 0
<cjwatson> it's fd 0?
<cjwatson> odd
<evand> oh wait
<evand> I may be wrong
<seb128> it's blocked on "read(0, "
<seb128> (strace install.py)
<cjwatson> seb128: is there just one install.py process, or more than one?
<seb128> the is a log-ouput -t ubiquity ....
<cjwatson> not that
<seb128> \_ /usr/bin/python ... install.py
<seb128> that's all
<cjwatson> mind you - what's the full argument list of log-output?
<seb128> -t ubiquity --pass-stdout /us/share/ubiquity/install.py
<cjwatson> ok, that's expected
<cjwatson> seb128: do you think you could try this again, applying a small patch by hand first?
<seb128> sure
<cjwatson> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/756/ applied to /usr/share/ubiquity/install.py before starting the installer
<cjwatson> my suspicion is that the fetchprogress and installprogress objects are racing with the rest of the installer to read from debconf; and furthermore we don't really need to display IO errors anyway
<cjwatson> I might make it only do that for language packs
<cjwatson> or I might not :)
<evand> ok, so migration-assistant/partitions ends up always being set to something, which is why seb128 ran into that block of code despite not selecting any users to use.  However, because no users are selected, they do not get fed into debconf, which means that nothing will get imported.
<evand> cjwatson: I can quickly write a patch to check if there are any users that are going to be imported and set migration-assistant/partitions to '' if not, if you think it's worth it to kill m-a ealier on in such cases
<cjwatson> if you think that's the safest approach, it sounds reasonable
<seb128> cjwatson: installation in progress I'll tell how it works in a few minutes
<evand> ok
<seb128> cjwatson: your patch fixes the bug
* cjwatson does a little dance
<seb128> cjwatson: it passed on the language pack download without error nor blocking
<seb128> installation successful
<seb128> cjwatson: you rock ;)
<cjwatson> thanks ;)
<cjwatson> let me try to squeeze in this usplash fix too, and then I think we'll be golden
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2341 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Ignore IOError exceptions while fetching packages; they happen when the
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  network is disconnected, and aren't important enough to result in scary
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  error messages or even hangs (LP: #145012).
<cjwatson> vmware is rather caning my laptop so I may still be a little while
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
(cjwatson/#ubuntu-installer) superm1: no, but it scares me far too much to apply pre-RC
(superm1/#ubuntu-installer) understandable :)
(cjwatson/#ubuntu-installer) superm1: it may well be correct, but I need more time to test it so it needs to be post-RC I think
(superm1/#ubuntu-installer) yeah i'm going to do some tests myself with it right now.
(superm1/#ubuntu-installer) if it works as expected, i'll do the mythbuntu rc with it in
(superm1/#ubuntu-installer) just building ubiquity on the ppa
<cjwatson> ok
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2343 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): * Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.21ubuntu4.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2344 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.6.6
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2345 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs): adjust diversions for mythbuntu frontend
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2170 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (11 files in 7 dirs): merge with trunk
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2171 mythbuntu-ubiquity/scripts/install.py: apply mvo's patch to resolve hang ups with cdrom method
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2172 mythbuntu-ubiquity/debian/changelog: release 1.6.6+mythbuntu1
<heno> bug 151355
<heno> hm, no bot :)
<heno> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/151355
<heno> looks like we have a problem with the crypted LVM install
<heno> evand: do you work with the d-i version as well?
<evand> heno: not enough to diagnose that.  I wasn't responsible for any of the work going into it.
<evand> I can try if you cannot find cjwatson, though.
<heno> evand: ok, thanks. He'll be back in a bit and is aware of the problem
<evand> ok
<xivulon> is wubi-liveboot going to be on the CD? I need to hardcode the version/subversion string
<evand> not sure, check with cjwatson
<xivulon> it's in the daily build
<xivulon> the subversion now points to Beta
<xivulon> should it be Release Candidate...
<cjwatson>     export OFFICIAL="Release Candidate"
<cjwatson> ^- that's what we have
<cjwatson> heno: oh, it's a seed bug
<xivulon> cjwatson I just disabled the subversion check
<xivulon> I'd need to change more code because of the space
<cjwatson> xivulon: good plan
<xivulon> I just uploaded but I'd need someone to double check with me
<xivulon> I am going to burn the latest daily ISO and test with that
<xivulon> That obviously require a physical CD
<xivulon> I apologize for that it completely slipped my mind
<cjwatson> evand: what was wrong with gobuntu, btw?
<evand> cjwatson: it doesn't install gobuntu-desktop.  I'm slightly confused though...
<evand> pkgsel calls tasksel with in-target but doesn't include tasksel/first when running debconf-copydb.
<evand> How does it know to pick up the task as specified on gobuntu.seed
<cjwatson> I don't think that's needed for explicitly preseeded items
<cjwatson> only for those set by other bits of d-i
<cjwatson> have a look at preseed/post-base-installer.d/05preseed
<cjwatson> that copies in anything with an owner other than d-i
<evand> well, cutting out the debconf progress bits and adding a -t and >/somefile to tasksel at that point only shows standard and minimal
<evand> ah, ok
<cjwatson> check in /target/var/cache/debconf/config.dat though
<evand> yeah, I need to stick a sleep in there somewhere
<evand> I should point out, if you go back into main-menu after the install finishes and run the pkgsel option again, it works
<cjwatson> now that's odd
<evand> tell me about it
<evand> :/
<cjwatson> (I'm downloading the daily, ETA 1:12
<cjwatson> )
<cjwatson> evand: have you tried DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer?
<evand> negative, where would I stick that in d-i?
<cjwatson> kernel boot parameter
<cjwatson> evand: however - the gobuntu-desktop package isn't on the CD
<cjwatson> I bet that can't be good
<cjwatson> oh, gar
<cjwatson> my fault entirely
<cjwatson>         gobuntu)
<cjwatson>                 # Gobuntu uses Ubuntu seeds.
<cjwatson>                 GERMINATE_SEED_DIST="ubuntu.$DIST"
<cjwatson>                 ;;
<cjwatson> I should have taken that out ... (cdimage/bin/run-germinate)
<evand> wow, you know I knew that a few days ago and completely forgot
<evand> ugh
<evand> the former, that is
<cjwatson> evand: fixed on antimony - rebuild gobuntu at your leisure
<evand> thanks a ton!
<evand> and will do
<cjwatson> with any luck that's enough
* evand crosses fingers and triggers a build
<xivulon> I am going to reboot to test wubi-cdboot
<xivulon> My wubi-cd test went well
<xivulon> but I'd urge someone else to give it a go
<xivulon> I'll be awake till late in case there are issues
<evand> I'll give it a go after I'm done testing gobuntu
<xivulon> thanks evand
<evand> anytime
* xivulon forgot to test uninstaller
<xivulon> will have to reboot again I guess
<evand> heh
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2173 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs): update .desktop file
<xivulon> 1 more change for me: disable early command/success command in preseed
<xivulon> do I need: ubiquity	ubiquity/summary	note
<xivulon> ?
<xivulon> for the live cd? guess not
<evand> yes, otherwise the summary page will be shown
<xivulon> ok
<xivulon> that's for the standard live CD of course
<cjwatson> not for just running the live CD though
<cjwatson> for just running the live CD, I don't think you should preseed anything, except maybe locale/keyboard if you're doing that
<xivulon> gonna change that
<xivulon> one sec
<xivulon> anything else that has to be on the preseed file?
<xivulon> debian-installer/local
<xivulon> console-setup/layoutcode
<cjwatson> locale
<cjwatson> (typo)
<cjwatson> that's all, you shouldn't preseed anything else for plain booting
<xivulon> sure I pasted n-1 chars
<cjwatson> (console-setup/variantcode is fine too if you start doing that)
<xivulon> that's in, but at the moment I only found the windows code for dvorak
<xivulon> us
<xivulon> up rev 327
<xivulon> pushing now
<xivulon> ok going to reboot again, ciao
<xivulon> cjwatson have a look at preseed.cfg in rev 327
<xivulon> wubi-cdboot looks good to me, but I only tested on Vista
<xivulon> I am going to see if I can fetch XP somewhere
<xivulon> again, pls test it out, particularly if you have XP
* xivulon found xp
<cjwatson> xivulon: looks fine to me
<xivulon> thanks colin
<xivulon> testing on xp now
<xivulon> can boot...
* xivulon likes xp better than vista...
<evand> doesn't everyone?
<evand> AWESOME!  It works, green usplash and all.  Thanks cjwatson!
<cjwatson> rock on
<xivulon> hmm wubi on xp uninstalls but does not delete registry key (hence remains in add/remove)
<xivulon> code looks good though
<xivulon> unless registry is case sensitive
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-11
<evand> xivulon: ubuntu-7.10-alpha.exe crashes on me occasionally
<evand> xivulon: is it possible to build it with debugging symbols?
<xivulon> probably yes but won't have time before rc
<xivulon> can you use a generic strace?
<evand> there is such a thing for windows?
<xivulon> yes
<xivulon> but now I forgot the name
<evand> neat
<xivulon> one sec
<evand> I'll poke around
<xivulon> http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtools/debugging/installx86.mspx
<xivulon> you can also run wubi-cdboot --debug
<evand> ok, I'll see if I can cause it to crash again using that after this install with it finishes
<xivulon> ok I found the issue with XP uninstall, will have to upload again and do another round of tests
<xivulon> hopefully will be the last
<xivulon> evand can you please go through another test with rev 328
<xivulon> no need probably to do the full installation of ubuntu
<xivulon> xp works fine
<xivulon> going to reboot to try on vista
<xivulon> brb
<xivulon> vista looks good too...
<xivulon> I mean: the installer works on vista
<xivulon> evand did you managed to reproduce any crash?
<xivulon> cjwatson wubi-cdboot works for me both on vista and xp, installer and uninstaller
<xivulon> make sure you have rev328
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2346 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/mythbuntu_apply.py): fix locale bugs: bug 150029 and bug 149935
<subha> hi all,i have a serious problem with ubuntu installer.i have been keeping a custom local repository where i have changed the distribution name to testing & code name to etch and I am keeping my Release file (http://192.168.31.37/bosscd/dists/etch/Release) in this way.The structure is same except the dists name.But at the net installation time when i am preseeding the dists name & code name it is not taking.It is throwing errors.Not a valid releas
<subha> e file.Codename can't found .how to solve this one?I am using netboot pkg. for pxe net installation
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r369 oem-config/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/07oem-config-user):
<CIA-18> oem-config: * busybox sed doesn't support making backup files when editing in place
<CIA-18> oem-config:  (e.g. 'sed -i.oem'); chroot to edit kdmrc as well.
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r370 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config-prepare): * Fix GTK .desktop filename used in oem-config-prepare gksudo invocation.
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r371 oem-config/ (6 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-18> oem-config: * Install .desktop files under /usr/share/applications/ at first install
<CIA-18> oem-config:  rather than shipping them there in the .debs, and remove them once
<CIA-18> oem-config:  oem-config-firstboot has been run (LP: #145281).
<xivulon> If I wanted to submit a bug vs /etc/init.d/umountfs what would be the place?
<xivulon> sysvinit?
<xivulon> found
<cjwatson_> xivulon: yes
<xivulon> cjwatson when you have some spare time, please consider bugs #151579 #151580
<xivulon> The second one I can go around with using existing code, but the first one implies a ugly workaround on my side, and I'd rather have that in if possible
<xivulon> I'll provide the code tonight
<evand> xivulon: did you already talk to cjwatson about which revision to use as you mentioned to me last night?
<xivulon> it should be rev328
<xivulon> which is the one on the website at the moment
<xivulon> evand did you have a chance to test it?
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r372 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config-dm): * Set HOME in oem-config-dm so that iceauth is happier.
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r373 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config-dm): * Start dcopserver before kwin (LP: #145226).
<evand> xivulon: sorry about that, compiz hates my ram.  I'm testing it now, but it seems to be taking an awful long time to get past the initrd.
<xivulon> evand I am satisfied if you test the cdboot and can boot the CD when the bios starts from HD. Then reboot windows and try to uninstall.
<evand> the former works, testing the latter now
<evand> We should definitely revisit this at UDS.  I think the fact that it stays in the Windows bootloader after you're done using the CD is confusing, as is uninstalling it from add/remove programs, but still having an ubuntu partition if you opted to install
<evand> perhaps you could rename the entry in grub to something like "boot Ubuntu CD"?  Just a thought.
<evand> xivulon: ok, rebooting, uninstalling, and rebooting works as well
<xivulon> thanks
<xivulon> evand, I can have a script to uninstall at next windows boot, that's a good idea
<evand> great
<xivulon> All is required is a batch file in startups, but I guess it will be post rc
<xivulon> the flipcoin is that if the user reboots into windows without choosing the ubuntu option, he will loose the installation, and that will be confusing too
<evand> I think it wont be as confusing.  I imagine most people will just run wubi again to get the option back.
<xivulon> makes sense, I could also drop some sort of flag to signal that ubuntu was booted, but I guess it's to late for that
<xivulon> Uninstalling automatically is very easy (2 lines) but I can only change that tonight. Would it be ok to have it after rc?
<evand> you'd have to run that by cjwatson or a release manager.  I'd go with cjwatson as he's more familiar with this feature than the RMs are.
<cjwatson> I think that would be fine
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r374 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config-dm): * Run kdesktop too to fix the background in KDE.
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r375 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.23
<xivulon> has the rc been delayed by much? in case I can have the new version tonight
<qhartman> I am working on remastering some dapper install discs for a custom internal project. I have had success using the advice found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization on a 32-bit alt install iso. Now I am trying to get it done using a 64 bit server iso and I am having trouble with it.
<qhartman> Even if I make no changes to the files extracted from the ISO and simply re-burn it, I get an error about the Release file when I start the install
<qhartman> does the 64-bit disc do something that is not covered in the Install CD guide above? It seems the same on the surface, but clearly it is not. Is there any way to get more detail from d-i about what specifically it doesn't like about the release file?
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand I produced rev329 to add automatic uninstaller
<xivulon> I saved the binary in a different place
<xivulon> So the old link still points to yesterday's version
<xivulon> http://wubi-installer.org/devel/test/Ubuntu-cdboot-7.10-alpha-rev329.exe
<xivulon> http://wubi-installer.org/devel/test/Ubuntu-cdboot-7.10-alpha-rev328.exe
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-12
<xivulon> http://wubi-installer.org/devel/dist/
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2347 ubiquity/ (4 files in 4 dirs): merge with ubiquity-mythbuntu. this includes mvo's patch for proper package installation
<superm1> (Now that we are past RC)^
<superm1> cjwatson, or evand, could you release 1.6.7 sooner rather than later so the dailies can be double checked?  It appears to work for me on both variants (mythbuntu and a gutsy with that applied), but would like to be sure
<evand> I'd do it, but I want to make sure these changes are allowed to be in the final release.  I'm still somewhat confused as to what is allowed to change between RC and final.  I thought it was only RC critical bugs.
<evand> By make sure I mean check with cjwatson
<superm1> well cjwatson had mentioned before when i brought this up that he didn't want to slip it in right before RC, but that we can probably try right afterward
<superm1> if it ends up that it can't stick, i'll revert it and our gutsy release will just have to use a PPA built ubiquity
<evand> ok
<superm1> probably better to wait for his word again though in case he has changed his mind
<evand> indeed
<evand> hrm, mandriva immediately crashes when I try to install it in VMWare.
<evand> as did Fedora Rawhide
<evand> they don't seem to like SCSI disks.
<CIA-18> migration-assistant: evand * r67 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog ma-script-utils):
<CIA-18> migration-assistant: * Added a short timeout and retry to unmounting to accomodate slow umounts
<CIA-18> migration-assistant:  (LP: #135149).
<evand> still mulling over whether or not that's appropriate
<evand> shouldn't umount be a blocking operation or is that different in fuse?
<cjwatson> superm1: I can see at least one bug in that patch already
<cjwatson> (the default updateInterface implementation doesn't return a boolean, which our run() expects
<cjwatson> )
<cjwatson> superm1: I'm really not very happy about this patch, and I wish you'd asked before merging as now the history will be wonky
<cjwatson> evand: it should block or fail, but it is allowed to fail ...
<cjwatson> evand: there's umount -l, but I'm not sure if that's appropriate here
<cjwatson> 09:17 <mvo> cjwatson: my idea with the patch was that the mythbuntu folks use it, I don't think it should go into our CDs at this point
<cjwatson> 09:17 <mvo> cjwatson: that should read "that only they use it"
<evand> sorry, what I said was a bit off.  What really confuses me is that it's returning that the device is busy when it's just copying files.  I though the only thing that caused an error was operations that would never end, like sitting in a directory that you're trying to unmount.
<evand> of course I could be wrong about this assumption.  I haven't been able to reproduce the bug yet.
<evand> but I'll give it more thought in the later morning
* evand bed
<cjwatson> night
* cjwatson does timezone maths
<cjwatson> wow
<cjwatson> evand: busy just means "something has a file open on this device"
<cjwatson> the kernel doesn't attempt to figure out how long the relevant operation is likely to take
<evand> Sorry, I wasn't trying to say that it did, just that it only failed in circumstances like sitting in a directory that needs to be unmounted.  Whenever I unmount a volume it always waits for the writes to finish, then returns.  Is this not always the case?
<evand> s/volume/device/
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson, I uploaded also the wubi-cdboot version with autouninstaller
<xivulon> http://wubi-installer.org/devel/dist/
<xivulon> rev329 is the one with uninstaller, rev328 is the one in the rc
<cjwatson> evand: no, it fails if somebody has a file handle open on the device too - that handle happening to be some process' current directory is just a special case of that
<cjwatson> xivulon: thanks
<evand> ahh
<evand> but, I'm guarenteed m-a is not running at that point
<cjwatson> evand: are you thinking of removable devices?
<cjwatson> oh, hmm
<evand> as it's not forked
<xivulon> please test it well, and drop me an email if anything is wrong. I'd be particularly interested if you could reproduce the crashes mentioned by evand
<cjwatson> evand: where you might have cached writes still happening to USB, say?
<evand> yes
<cjwatson> evand: ok, then I agree that shouldn't block unmount
<cjwatson> but I think it's sane to work around it at this stage
<evand> but I'm thinking of that for the example
<evand> in this case what I think is happening
<evand> is that they have at least two partitions, and m-a runs on the first, then umount is called, but something is still chugging along and the umount fails
<evand> the first being ntfs
<evand> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9948608/syslog
<evand> of course it's late and I could be completely and wildly off
<evand> I'm led to this conclusion as /mnt/migrationassistant is only used by m-a
<evand> oh wow
<evand> nevermind, thought I saw something
<cjwatson> yeah, it's possible
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
* xivulon looking at storm... cool stuff
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r376 oem-config/debian/ (59 files in 2 dirs): * Update translations from Rosetta.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2348 ubiquity/scripts/install.py: revert patch from mvo
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2349 ubiquity/debian/changelog: cleanup changelog entry from reverted patch
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r377 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23
<cjwatson> ow, those locale hacks in the mythbuntu_apply component are badly broken
<cjwatson> they affect the entire frontend process
<cjwatson> oh well, it's your problem I guess
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2350 ubiquity/d-i/manifest: revert broken d-i/manifest change
<cjwatson> superm1: we'll upload 1.6.7 with those changes if ubiquity needs to be uploaded for something else, but at this point I don't know of anything
<cjwatson> evand: what's happening about that "passwords instead of full names" bug? it's still on the gutsy list
<superm1> cjwatson, at this point, we needed something to at least let the install finish.  they are just workarounds for now until there is time to fully investigate them (the locale workarounds)
<evand> it's fixed in gutsy and I'm testing my fix for it in Feisty
<cjwatson> evand: the bug is still open in gutsy; can you update the status so that it gets off the RMs' radar?
<superm1> cjwatson, well since you'd prefer to keep mvo's patch just for us for now, we'll go off PPA for the rest of the gutsy cycle, so no rush on our end
<evand> cjwatson: will do
<cjwatson> superm1: ok
<cjwatson> superm1: sorry for the awkwardness, but at this point I think most known ubiquity bugs are better than unknown ones :)
<cjwatson> evand: ah, the bug didn't get auto-closed by your m-a upload because there wasn't a migration-assistant task open on the bug
<superm1> cjwatson, i agree.  i'd rather not break all of the normal live cd install from our project.  its a good thing that we are still building the cds ourselves for now since we have support to add the PPA into the builds
* cjwatson nods
<cjwatson> it'd be sort of cool for that to be possible for datacentre CD builds (though not those for the main flavours, obviously)
<superm1> but during the next cycle, i'd like to explore the proper way to add us to the cd build process and sort the rest of that out
<cjwatson> superm1: will you be at UDS?
<superm1> cjwatson, yeah
<superm1> all week
<cjwatson> superm1: I already need to sit down with the Ubuntu Studio folks, so might be good if you joined in too
<cjwatson> though my schedule is likely to be tight, so we'll see what we can do
<superm1> cjwatson, yeah, just let me know when you'd like to
<superm1> i haven't even started to look at a list of sessions or anything, so i'm open right now
<evand> ugh, there doesn't seem to be any way to save state in migration-assistant in ubiquity.
<evand> as it needs to run every time, filling in the questions as it goes, to discover what its options are
<cjwatson> evand: could you look at bug 149473, please? it got reopened with another problem that seems to be valid
<evand> will do
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> evand: (if a workaround is possible, that would be fine at this point)
<cjwatson> (and in fact preferable)
<evand> for noninteractive?
<cjwatson> yeah
<evand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/152044
<evand> ...
<evand> I'm not sure if they're trying to point out a documentation bug or if they're just playing with LP.
<cjwatson_> evand: we get a bunch of weird bugs like that; I don't know if it's spam or what - though the attachment is new
<cjwatson_> I've rejected it anyway
<evand> ok
<evand> cjwatson_: I have a solution to saving state in m-a in ubiquity, but I think it's too big of a change for Gutsy.  I'll commit a fix for bug 151126 that just drops the user changes on m-a when going back to its page, and merge with my hardy branch when gutsy is released.  That is, if you think this sounds reasonable.
<evand> To give a little background to that, m-a used to save state in ubiquity by leaving the page as is if it had already been run, but this obviously doesn't work as the user could go back to the partitioning page and say, "format everything."
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-13
<mirkobuholzer> hi evand
<evand> hi mirkobuholzer
<mirkobuholzer> just wanted to do some testing with ubiquity automatic install. I saw that the command is now noninteractive, is there still the possebility to add an url for the preseeding file?
<evand> can you elaborate on what you mean by "the command is now noninteractive"?
<mirkobuholzer> no problem
<mirkobuholzer> you once sent me some sample parameters for an early ubiquity automatic install. this looked like url=http://evalicious.com/evan.seed noninteractive
<mirkobuholzer> I cant find the url parameter in the latest version of ubiquity
<evand> mirkobuholzer: you don't pass this to ubiquity
<evand> those are kernel cmdline arguments
<evand> hit F6 at the isolinux CD bootloader
<evand> and add them there, before the --
<evand> mirkobuholzer: note you can also use 'automatic-ubiquity' in place of 'noninteractive' if you want a stripped down GUI while you install, rather then just text running across the screen.
<mirkobuholzer> ohh I see
<mirkobuholzer> thanks for the information this helps alot. so I could preseed before starting ubiquity with automatic-ubiquity to have the nice ubiquity ui without any questions.
<evand> yes
<mirkobuholzer> great!
<evand> if you run into any problems with that or have any questions, feel free to ask me in here or at evand@ubuntu.com.
<mirkobuholzer> thanks I will do some tests with different preseeding options. I still have you preseeding file as a template
<evand> anytime
<mirkobuholzer> thanks
<jauchter> anyone here?
<jauchter> have an issue getting the installer to start
<jauchter> getting a invalid compression type err=1 error and system halts
<jauchter> and when its uncompressing the kernel, its does so extremely slow... takes almost a minute showing progress in chunks
<evand> check the CD for defects, try burning at a lower speed, check the md5sum of the ISO image
<jauchter> did that
<jauchter> no go
<jauchter> running a memtest... 86 percent through, but I dont think thats the issue
<jauchter> btw -  checking cd for defects throws the same issue
<jauchter> burning at a lower speed... I guess I can try the next lower
<jauchter> already went down one level
<jauchter> md5 is good
<jauchter> 36x, no luck
<jauchter> same issues
<jauchter> invalid compression format err=1
<jauchter> so thats the only advice you can give?
<jauchter> think im going to piggie back the drive on another machine and run the install
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-06
<davmor2> evand: Final cracked the mail issue in vista I'm now retrying m-a and will bug on what doesn't transfer after :)
<CIA-50> debian-installer: cjwatson * r970 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu17
<davmor2> evand: bug 279000
<evand> thanks davmor2
<superm1> xivulon, i build a live disk with that network manager patch, and there were no issues with wubi 509
<superm1> xivulon, i put some more thought into doing a combined fe/be though - I dont believe you can preseed a bind mount can you?
<xivulon> hi superm1, what do you mean by "preseeding a bind mount"?
<xivulon> on my side I can preseed anything I want... It is up to partman(-auto-loop)/d-i/ubiquity to deal with what I preseed...
<xivulon> Ah you mean preseeding the windows drive as a place to use for mythtv backend storage?
<superm1> xivulon, yeah that's what i mean
<xivulon> That will always be mounted as /host so I do not see any need to bindmount it, you just need to create and use directories therein
<superm1> well the thing is that all of the myth* packages expect to find it in /var/lib/mythtv
<xivulon> be aware that write speed to ntfs is worse though in 8.10 (10X worse) since there is no caching anymore
<xivulon> write speed is ok for ntfs inside of ntfs
<xivulon> since then ext3 cache is in place
<superm1> so normally in our regular recipe we make a different partition for /var/lib/  and format that
<superm1> but since /host is always mounted, we need to bind mount the two
<superm1> oh well then lets not do this for 8.10
<superm1> if  performance is a problem i dont want people accounting it to different things and being set away from this project
<xivulon> yep I do expect performance in 8.10 to be worse then 8.04 when it comes to ntfs writes
<xivulon> superm1 you might want to simply create a /host/mythtv folder and bindmount that, if you want to try things, I do not remember if ubiquity honours the early-command hooks though
<davmor2> evand: would it help to have a full list of what works and doesn't across the range?
<xivulon> otherwise you could simply place that in custom-installation/hooks/early-command.sh and use that for testing purposes
<evand> davmor2: if you have the time, otherwise I can investigate that when I have more time to look into it
<xivulon> evand, can you use early-command in ubiquity? or equivalent?
<superm1> xivulon, well i think 9.04 will be a better focus to determine definitively and plan for this
<superm1> xivulon, the frontend stuff will be good for now
<xivulon> superm1 ok for me
<xivulon> I assume there are no changes then on my side, you might want to test though with wubi 510
<evand> xivulon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopCDOptions
<xivulon> well superm1 ^ that is handy if you want to play with the backend as well
<xivulon> preseed/early_command=/path/to/script.sh
<xivulon> For wubi preseed/early_command is set to execute custom-installation/hooks/early_command.sh (if there is one)
<cjwatson> casper implements preseed/early_command, so yes you can use it
<xivulon> hmm /isodevice is renamed into /host in autopartition-loop, which is run after casper, not sure how that will impact things
<cjwatson> erm? autopartition-loop doesn't mention /isodevice
<davmor2> evand: it's no probs I'm smoke testing anyway.  I think I have your email I'll did about a bit in MM and find out where the settings are and have a look through everything else :)
<evand> ok
<davmor2> s/did/dig
<xivulon> cjwatson don't think it does an explicit move, it mounts moves target to host
<xivulon> but target is originally called isodevice in casper
<cjwatson> xivulon: leaving it as /target would be, er, not a very good idea ;-)
<cjwatson> anyhow, it only moves it to /target temporarily so that it can use partman's mount.d scripts
<xivulon> I agree was just mentioning that, since if superm1 is to use early-command, /host will not be around (or better will be around with a different name)
<cjwatson> oh, right, I see
<cjwatson> (and yes, it's true that autopartition-loop looks around in /proc/mounts for the mount point of the partition you're using for / and moves it)
<cjwatson> well, maybe lupin-casper should just mount it on /host instead, providing that works
<xivulon> have yet to provide the patch for dm-loop by the way, but have managed to waste the laptop keyboard for the second time in a year
<xivulon> this time it was beer
<cjwatson> xivulon: preseed/early_command is no use in superm1's case; he needs something that instructs partman to act differently, not something that instructs the live CD to act differently
<xivulon> ah true
<superm1> eg it would need to be a patch to one of the partman apps
<cjwatson> partman-auto-loop, surely
<superm1> so something more worthwhile to worry about the next few months rather than now
<cjwatson> can't it be just another loop-mount file in the Windows drive?
<xivulon> yes, but I think the main purpose for the backend is to be able to use a LOT of space
<superm1> the files are going to be quite large, so i dont think most people want a ~200 gig loop mount file sitting in their windows drive
<superm1> (or more)
<xivulon> so the idea is to use /host raw
<xivulon> that said with syncio patch, writes onto /host should be far worse than writes in a loopfile inside of /host...
<xivulon> in fact superm1 if you wanted to just test things you could use success commands, copy the files from /var/lib/mythtv to /host/mythtv then add a line to /etc/fstab to bindmount that
<superm1> xivulon, the expectation would be that it's ready immediately after partitioning
<superm1> xivulon, because later steps do depend on it
<superm1> oh but yeah i suppose that would work to just copy them in the success command
<xivulon> well move in fact...
<xivulon> not for deployment,  but should be ok for a quick test
<superm1> nonetheless, i'd prefer to defer this for 9.04 for backend/frontend stuff when i've got a lot more time to dedicate to it
<xivulon> I agree
<cjwatson> xivulon: a target-config hook would be more appropriate than a success command
<cjwatson> even that isn't perfect but at least it runs just after copying files
<davmor2> evand: Should m-a work in alternate?
<cjwatson> evand: should usb-creator be seeded somewhere?
<xivulon> davmor2, did you check if m-a works in wubi?
<davmor2> xivulon: no it doesn't :(
<xivulon> could you install in verbose mode and provide the installation logs?
<davmor2> xivulon: well nothing obvious is transferred across anyway
<xivulon> no rush
<davmor2> xivulon: can do
<davmor2> xivulon: running now.  This is where I select verbose from the grub line before the install starts right?
<evand> cjwatson: indeed, I'm thinking it should go on the live CD (if we have space), but I need to make sure it handles that situation well
<evand> (not trying to install to the device that contains the live system)
<evand> davmor2: I don't believe we ever turned it on in the alternate CD, but there should be nothing preventing it from working there if we were to (can't this cycle given the amount of time left)
<cjwatson> desktop seems like one obvious place for it
<davmor2> evand: np's
<evand> ok
<davmor2> evand, xivulon: www.davmor2.co.uk/install/casper.log ﻿www.davmor2.co.uk/install/partman ﻿www.davmor2.co.uk/install/syslog ﻿www.davmor2.co.uk/install/version ﻿www.davmor2.co.uk/install/initial-status.gz for the contents of var/log/installer/* on the verbose wubi install
<xivulon> davmor2, I do not see anything obvious in the logs, I can see ma-apply being launched and os-probes finding windows on sda1... evand any hint?
<evand> xivulon: not sure without looking into it myself.  I'd first check to see if anything showed up in ~ right after install, to see if it's just an issue of m-a not writing the correct data.
<evand> But m-a is low priority for me at the moment.  There are more serious bugs in the installer that I need to resolve first before I can look at m-a bugs.
<xivulon> sure
<CarlFK> sudo update-grub; "Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-5-server, Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done"; grep "5-server" /boot/grub/menu.lst = nothing
<CarlFK> am I missing something, or did it not do what it should have done?
<davmor2> evand: mail sent.  How do I check for anything showing up in ~ easily is it just a case of monitoring it on another screen?
<evand> davmor2: once the install finishes, switch to a vt and look in /target/home/whatever
<davmor2> no probs I'll try it now and let you know
<evand> ok
<evand> be sure to use -a in ls
<davmor2> np's
<davmor2> evand: nothing only examples shows up in /target/home/tester
<davmor2> and about 4 . files
<evand> what are the . files?
<davmor2> bashrc profiles I think I'll see if I can enter in through rescue before it gets chance to fire any more up
<davmor2> evand: .bash_logout .bashrc .profile and examples link
<davmor2> I can re-run and see if there was anything else if you want
<evand> ah, no, that should be sufficient
<davmor2> evand: Anything else you need?
<evand> nope, thanks though
<davmor2> evand: What about info on Vista MM?
<evand> In order to support Windows Mail I'll need to know where it stores the settings (registry keys, usually).  I can find that out when developing said support though.
<davmor2> okay np's
<kirkland> cjwatson: our HP contact sent me an email with the following... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/54727/
<kirkland> TheMuso: ^
<cjwatson> the problem is more likely "Apt update failed" than the dmraid bit
<cjwatson> in order to see why we'd need the whole log
<cjwatson> but it may well be the cluster of problems around bugs 273979 and 276349
<CIA-52> tasksel: cjwatson * r1378 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-52> tasksel: Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, adjusting descriptions of samba-server,
<CIA-52> tasksel: tomcat-server, and virt-host tasks.
<CIA-52> tasksel: cjwatson * r1379 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.73ubuntu10
<LogicBox> hey can anyone help with this i put the install disk in it comes up to boot menu letting me choose run, install, verify, etc.. and what happens is i click on install (have tried just running it from cd) and it shows the ubuntu logo and the status loading bar and then it just goes into a screen with text about Busybox v1.1.3 with some more txt then gives me what looks like a command line with...
<LogicBox> ...a blinking cursor
<evand> LogicBox: if you hit f6 at the boot menu, then hit the end key and remove 'quiet splash' from the end of that string and hit enter, it should show you a more detailed error.
<LogicBox> ok like me try that
<LogicBox> i didnt see anyting that said Quiet splash
<LogicBox> what pops up afte rthe gui spalsh screen is this "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5Ubuntuv12) Built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.  then it has (initramfs)_ on two lines below
<LogicBox> the _ is a blinking cursor
<cjwatson> boot CD, press Enter to dismiss language screen, press F6, then a "Boot Options" line appears with "quiet splash --" at the end
<cjwatson> this is all before you actually boot Linux
<LogicBox> ya
<cjwatson> whereas the stuff you're describing is after the CD boot menu disappears
<LogicBox> i was trying to install this on a dell dimension 2400
<LogicBox> right after i say install
<LogicBox> but i did restart and go into the boot menu and pressed f6
<cjwatson> right, and what happened?
<LogicBox> here i will write my options hold 1 sec
<LogicBox> Other Options: acpi=off  noapic nolapic edd=on free software only
<cjwatson> dismiss that (press escape)
<cjwatson> there should be a "Boot Options" line
<cjwatson> (it sounds like you pressed F6 twice by mistake)
<LogicBox> nope f6 only once
<LogicBox> right now its sitting at the Ubuntu menu, the Try ubuntu, install, check CD, Test mem, boot from hdd
<cjwatson> never mind, just dismiss that menu and you should see a "Boot Options" line stretching all the way across the screen just above the menu bar at the bottom
<LogicBox> i tried this on a newer dell and it worked just fine
<LogicBox> tried the cd
<LogicBox> ya i saw that line
<cjwatson> ok, at the end of it is "quiet splash --"
<LogicBox> es
<LogicBox> yes
<cjwatson> delete "quiet splash" from that line
<cjwatson> (by the way, this is almost certainly a kernel bug not an installer bug, so all we're doing here is helping you gather information that you can pass onto the kernel guys later)
<LogicBox> ahh
<LogicBox> ok an error poped up that well it repeated itself saying end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<cjwatson> you can skip that error
<LogicBox> now its just sitting at that busybox msg again
<cjwatson> were there no other messages?
<LogicBox> not that i can see
<cjwatson> type "cat /casper.log"
<LogicBox> i see ha:cache flushes supported
<cjwatson> without the quotes of course
<LogicBox> hda: hda1
<cjwatson> this will be easier if you have a digital camera
<cjwatson> transcribing into IRC is hopeless
<LogicBox> ok i typed that and took a pic
<LogicBox> loading it into photoshop 1 sec
<LogicBox> cj u want me to err i will uploaded it to my photo bucket
<LogicBox> http://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr213/SilverRavage/IMG_01791.jpg
<LogicBox> sorry the iPhone takes a shitty pic
<cjwatson> ok, now "dmesg"
<LogicBox> ok a bunch of crap just scrolled through the screen really fast
<cjwatson> you can use "dmesg | more" instead to get it displayed in pages; use space to display the next screen
<LogicBox> are u ganna want a screen cap of all of them?
<cjwatson> the kernel guys typically ask for dmesg output, yes
<LogicBox> is there any way to pull it like maybe to a usb key
<LogicBox> make it to a txt
<cjwatson> remember that they have very little to go on to start with; they don't have your machine, and just telling them the model name actually helps a whole lot less than you'd think
<cjwatson> how much Linux experience do you have? it's possible, but it will be tricky if you haven't used the command line much
<cjwatson> the usual facilities aren't available at this level
<LogicBox> meh not much, ive installed ubuntu b 4 and played around with it but thats about it.
<cjwatson> it would involve inserting the USB key, figuring out the device name and mounting it on a scratch directory, say /mnt, then 'dmesg > /mnt/filename'
<cjwatson> if the device doesn't become available immediately you'd have to poke udev a bit
<LogicBox> ok i will try and see what i can do
<cjwatson> other things you'll need will be "ls /sys/block" and "cat /proc/bus/pci/devices"
<cjwatson> oh, and "uname -a" and "cat /proc/version_signature"
<cjwatson> (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies)
<cjwatson> /proc/bus/pci/devices replaces the lspci command there since lspci isn't available at this point
<cjwatson> once you've collected that information, you should file a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug saying that your CD drive isn't being detected
<cjwatson> also remember to quote the version of Ubuntu you're using ;-)
<cjwatson> LogicBox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingCasper may help you
<ago_> evad, on 247461, is umenu shipped with the DVD a different version?
<evand> ago_: umenu is the same on all CDs
<evand> err
<evand> yeah, it is.  Wubi just isn't on the DVDs.
<ago_> what about umenu?
<ago_> I remember fixing umenu not to show the wubi entry so that it could be used on DVD
<evand> It's on all the images, DVDs included.
<ago_> evand: one possible explanation for the bug above is that we bumped the  version number (checked by umenu) to .1 but that new umenu revision didn't make the DVD
<TheMuso> kirkland: What were you pointing me to?
<Fragadelic> hello
<kirkland> TheMuso: dmraid not found error, possibly known apt error in the installer
<kirkland> TheMuso: see that pastebin
<Fragadelic> cjwatson - are you online now?
<Fragadelic> anyone have any idea why the installer would hang at 94% trying to reconfigure popularity-contest on a remastered version of Ubuntu?
<cjwatson> Fragadelic: run it with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer on the kernel command line, post /var/log/syslog
<cjwatson> (or /var/log/installer/syslog if that exists)
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm curious... would it make sense to just keep DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer through alpha/beta, and just switch it off before rc?
<cjwatson> no, because it logs passwords
<Fragadelic> I'll try that - killing the reconfigure lets it move on without issues.  Its only on a remaster - original is fine.
<cjwatson> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=357118
<cjwatson> kirkland: ^-
<Fragadelic> its almost like the popularity-contest package is originally prepared in a certain way and after an initial install it starts with this behaviour
<kirkland> cjwatson: gotcha
<cjwatson> I'm not sure how much help debconf debugging will be, but at any rate I certainly need to see the log
<cjwatson> Fragadelic: alternate installer or desktop installer?
<Fragadelic> cjwatson: regular desktop installer - has been happening since I think 7.10 but 8.04 for sure and 8.04.1.  I had to have remastersys remove the popularity contest and ubuntu-standard packages so install would work normally but I'd prefer to leave it there.  I also tried many variations of removing and purging the package and installing it without configuring,etc - will have to change remastersys to
<Fragadelic> leave popularity-contest in and test.  will take a bit to remaster and test but I'll be back.  you want it posted here or in the list?
<cjwatson> Fragadelic: in a bug report on ubiquity, ideally
<cjwatson> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug)
<cjwatson> Fragadelic: though you could link to the bug here
<Fragadelic> cjwatson: I'll do that but it doesn't really relate to an original ubuntu install - it only happens on remasters.  Thanks for your time.
<cjwatson> Fragadelic: I understand, but I'm keen to fix this sort of thing if it does turn out to be a bug since it means fewer questions for us to answer
<Fragadelic> cjwatson:  sounds good - up until now I've just been putting workarounds in remastersys to get around certain things in casper and ubiquity
<cjwatson> it may turn out that we can't fix it, in which case I'll mark it invalid with advice
<Fragadelic> is there a list of other debug options for the command line?  I know about break=bottom as I stumbled upon that accidentally but it would be nice to have any others so I could help folks with their backups even more.
<Fragadelic> i tried checking the package info for the different versions but couldn't really find a lot of info about ubiquity and casper which is why I had to spend hours going through all the differnet scripts - lol
<Fragadelic> if only I'd know I could contact you all like this without actually being part of the team a year ago it would have  made things much easier for me - I sent you an email eons ago but never got a response.  I'm assuming now that it might have been due to the fact that I use a yahoo email address for portability reasons.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-07
<Fragadelic> cjwatson_: it has hung up at 94% and nothing in the syslog.  Last entry was about grub and that is just before debconf reconfigures popularity-contest - I haven't killed reconfigure yet but it has been running for a while - stuck
<TheMuso> kirkland: hrm, I remember seeing this with a netboot install. Will need to dig deeper.
<kirkland> TheMuso: thx
<kirkland> TheMuso: i've asked for a full syslog
<TheMuso> kirkland: Ok great.
<Fragadelic> cjwatson_: On your official livecd squashfs filesystem, do you include the /var/cache/debconf fodler and data?
<Fragadelic> cjwatson: I didn't see anything in the log during the period where it hung up on the reconfigure but I did see messages later about it failing to copy over the /var/cache/debconf/ files to /target - going to have to check an official ubuntu livecd filesystem.squashfs and see if it si there.  wonder if the 2 are related
<acoc> hey guys, would someone please explain what a live filesystem image is in the livecd cdimage process
<TheMuso> acoc: The live filesystem contains a pre-installed image of the ubuntu desktop.
<acoc> TheMuso: so if you were building an xubuntu installer, would the live filesystem contain ubuntu or xubuntu
<TheMuso> acoc: xubuntu
<acoc> TheMuso: so is this correct: the livecd cdimage process creates a supplemental list of packages that get installed on top of the live filesystem when installed on the hard drive?
<persia> Actually, it's usually the other way about : typically the live filesystem contains a superset of that to be installed.
<acoc> ok, so the filesystem is what is copied to the hard drive during an install, and cdimage creates the image that is loaded by the cdrom?
<persia> acoc, I'm afraid I don't understand the question.  The ISO contains the live filesystem and some other stuff (documentation, boot hints, a few optional packages).  The live fileystem contains the environment loaded in the live session which is also a superset of what is installed by ubiquity.
<acoc> after the cdimage process (for daily-livecd) is completed, is the ISO created for the livecd
<TheMuso> acoc: The live filesystem si created on another machine, separate from cdimage.
<acoc> I remember I was told that before, what machine is this?
<TheMuso> acoc: Varies for the architectures, and can and has been changed.
<acoc> are there tools to create a "standard" environment so it can be created on my machine (is this livecd.sh)
<TheMuso> acoc: livecs-rootfs
<TheMuso> i think
<acoc> ok, so this creates the base system, and cdimage would borrow from this filesystem image for the livecd and also for the hard drive install?
<persia> livecd-rootfs creates the live filesystem and the manifest files, which control how much of that ends up in the install.
<persia> acoc, You may find mounting a live CD to be instructive, perhaps followed by a loop-mount of casper/filesystem.sqashfs from the mounted live CD.
<acoc> ok, I'll check that out next, but I'm still a little confused about what the cdimage scripts do after taking the seeds and germinating out the package lists
<persia> acoc, For that, you want to look at livecd-rootfs, ubuntu-cdimage, and debian-cd.  These three packages contain just about everything that gets done.  You may also want to look at casper and ubiquity, if you are curious about the boot and install process.
<acoc> who controls livecd-rootfs, is that a debian project or ubuntu?
<persia> It's native to Ubuntu, but "control" is an odd word there : it's open source so each project that uses it may well branch.
<TheMuso> Unlike cdimage however, its a package that gets uploaded like any other package.
<acoc> is that considered up to date?
<StevenK> What do you mean?
<acoc> should livecd-rootfs be checked out of a bazaar or is the package in apt acceptable
<StevenK> They should be identical
<persia> They are identical in intrepid at the moment.
<acoc> it's the same script for both intrepid and hardy correct?
<StevenK> It's the same script for any of them
<persia> The versions may differ between releases though.
<acoc> is there any good places for documentation of livecd-rootfs short of examining the script
<StevenK> Why are you wanting to use livecd-rootfs directly, rather than updating an existing LiveCD?
<persia> Not really, but the script isn't that large.
<acoc> ultimately I'm trying to create a derivative with e17 as the windows manager, so I'd guess there would be some fairly major changes
<acoc> I'm trying to make it a bit more official by developing a seed and had figured whatever would create the image would use germinate to make changes to the ubuntu image based on the seed
<acoc> from what I understand that's what alternate install does (but I might be wrong about that as well)
<StevenK> acoc: Essentially, livecd.sh installs a task or a meta package, so you want a eubuntu-desktop package or so
<persia> acoc, I'd recommend starting with a set of seeds and metapackages, then building an alternate CD, and only thereafter looking at the liveCD : you'll find the fewest number of things you need to go back and change that way.
<acoc> StevenK: the project I'm starting with OzOs currently has a meta package which contains everything e17 wise
<acoc> persia: ok, currently I'm just trying to get xubuntu working
<persia> Is there a bzr repo for the partman-efi Ubuntu variation?
<TheMuso> persia: the source package info doesn't give you an URL, and there is no launchpad project?
<persia> There is a launchpad project, it just only contains the Vcs-imports
<persia> Well, I'll just make the change locally now, and perhaps ask about branch history in several hours, when the last uploader is more likely to be about.
<cjwatson> persia: I don't think the import had been done when I made the uploads
<persia> cjwatson, heh.  I thought you'd be asleep now :)  Shall I construct a branch from 17, apply ubuntu1 and ubuntu2 as two commits, and then layer my changes?
<cjwatson> yes please
<cjwatson> and push it to lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-efi/ubuntu
<cjwatson> I was about to do the same, but have no objection to you doing it ;-)
<persia> I can't do the last, but I can prep it.
<TheMuso> persia: What are your changes BTW?
<cjwatson> today is one of my visiting-the-office-in-London days, so I'm early
<persia> TheMuso, adding "lpia" to the list of architectures
<TheMuso> persia: Oh.
<TheMuso> persia: Is that really necessary? I thought lpia wouldn't have anything to do with efi... Or does it?
<persia> TheMuso, Intel claims EFI is supported by Atom processors.
<persia> And actually, given what lpia is, as opposed to what Intel claims it is, using lpia+EFI should result in something like a 1.5% speed increase on most Intel Macs, due to compiler optimisations.
<TheMuso> persia: Right.
<persia> (mind you, this is a bad idea for Ubuntu Desktop right now, due to arch-specific compilation changes for some packages)
<TheMuso> kirkland: Hrm ok, it appears that while the dmraid udebs are on the server disk, dmraid and libdmraid proper aren't. Checking logs and seeds to work out why now.
<cjwatson> really? the seeds are fine
<TheMuso> Ok seems that server-ship has the non-GUI related apps from d-i requirements, and d-i-requirements is only pulled in on desktop disks.
<superm1> persia, do you have a link referring to what lpia is versus what intel is claiming it is?
<TheMuso> So adding dmraid to server-ship would solve the server disks not having dmraid problem, but not knoing enough about netboot, I am not sure if that solves no dmraid for netboot. I tried a netboot install the other day and it failed in a similar fashion to what kirkland pointed out.
<cjwatson> definitely a bug if d-i-requirements isn't being included on server CDs
<TheMuso> Well from reading the latest server log, it seems that way.
<cjwatson> fixing
<cjwatson> the bug is in ubuntu.intrepid/STRUCTURE
<TheMuso> Right, but I wasn't sure whether that was a bug, or whether that was intentional.
<cjwatson> netboot will be something different
<cjwatson> it's a bug, d-i-requirements is meant to be common to every installation method that uses d-i
<cjwatson> (directly, anyway)
<persia> superm1, No.  I've been following the literature from the Intel site in a limited fashion for the past 10 months or so.  My understanding was that it was supposed to be a low-power chip with restrictions to 1G ram, direct memory mapping to some HW resources, and other stuff, and that the A1xx and Atom processors were lpia.  I have seen these chips attached to 2G ram, and with vmx enabled.  Aside from the CPUID string, I can't tell them apa
<persia> rt from i686.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Ok, I'll wait for everything to filter down, and will try another netboot install in the next day or so to see if anything has changed.
<cjwatson> the main difference they talked about when first introducing it was the in-order execution thing
<superm1> persia, hm that's quite interesting
<cjwatson> TheMuso: this change will definitely not affect netboot in any way; I'm interested in what the symptoms were there
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Ok, I'll try and grab a log dump from that. I don't have that install around any more however, but wil see what I can find.
<persia> cjwatson, Diff from partman-efi 17 to partman-efi 18 appears to be all translations.  Is it worth merging these as long as I'm touching the package?
<cjwatson> fine by me
<persia> I think lp:~persia/partman-efi/ubuntu is a correct representation of the package history, plus the merge, plus my changes, with appropriate layering, etc.  Could someone take a look, to see if I've missed something?
<persia> I think I made the right set of changes to user-setup to enable passwd/allow-password-empty, and correctly reconstructed ubiquity sources (either ubiquity or partman-efi needs adjustment or ubiquity FTBFS).  Testing this with a preseed file results in the final screen of ubiquity having the Install button disabled.  Does anyone have any pointers to where I might hunt this?
<cjwatson> persia: ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py:info_loop()
<cjwatson> (and probably similar stuff in other frontends)
<persia> cjwatson, Thanks.  I also had some templates issues which I'm sorting, but I'll check that too.
<cjwatson> persia: I think it's XS-Original-Vcs-Svn rather than XSBC-
<cjwatson> persia: otherwise partman-efi looks fine
<cjwatson> persia: want me to push it to ~ubuntu-core-dev?
<persia> Actually, just using XS-Original... sounds much better.  If you wouldn't mind fixing that before pushing, I'd appreciate it.
<cjwatson> persia: done, pushed
<persia> cjwatson, Thank you.  Soon I'll have enough core-dev points :)
<CIA-52> clock-setup: cjwatson * r199 clock-setup/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/10clock-setup):
<CIA-52> clock-setup: Apparently OpenSolaris keeps the hardware clock in local time
<CIA-52> clock-setup: (surprisingly). Assume UTC=no if Solaris is detected (LP: #279065).
<CIA-52> debian-installer: cjwatson * r971 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.27-6 kernels.
<StevenK> cjwatson: Does the next ABI bump get "Stop it!" in a d-i commit message? :-)
<persia> I think I sorted the remaining blocker to --automatic for ubuntu-mid with passwd/allow-password-empty in user-setup.  Please review lp:~persia/user-setup/ubuntu and  lp:~persia/casper/trunk to turn it on.
<cjwatson> StevenK: I can't be bothered :)
<cjwatson> (and I'm not generally into silly commit messages anyway ...)
<StevenK> Haha
<cjwatson> persia: user-setup is fine. I'm not sure I like that casper change; why can't ubuntu-mid just boot with automatic-ubiquity?
<StevenK> What's the casper change?
<cjwatson> persia: (please use UNRELEASED in changelogs before they actually get uploaded though)
<CIA-52> user-setup: cjwatson * r118 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): merge from lp:~persia/user-setup/ubuntu
<cjwatson> as it happens I'll just upload it now anyway though ;-)
<CIA-52> user-setup: cjwatson * r119 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.20ubuntu8
<cjwatson> StevenK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54955/
<StevenK> Ohh, that change.
<StevenK> cjwatson: Putting automatic-ubiquity in the kernel command line will achieve the same thing?
<cjwatson> persia: or do you not launch the installer straight away?
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2872 ubiquity/ (15 files in 10 dirs):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Fix intltool handling; po/Makefile.in.in was still coming from gettext.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Pass no-xml to IT_PROG_INTLTOOL so that we don't need to build-depend on
<CIA-52> ubiquity: libxml-parser-perl.
<CIA-52> oem-config: cjwatson * r535 oem-config/ (9 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-52> oem-config: Fix intltool handling; po/Makefile.in.in was still coming from gettext.
<CIA-52> oem-config: Pass no-xml to IT_PROG_INTLTOOL so that we don't need to build-depend on
<CIA-52> oem-config: libxml-parser-perl.
<CIA-52> oem-config: cjwatson * r536 oem-config/debian/ (changelog init):
<CIA-52> oem-config: Add a comment to /etc/init.d/oem-config to explain the purpose of the
<CIA-52> oem-config: oem-config-firstboot check.
<kirkland> cjwatson: thank you for your response in bug 33649 to tricky1 ...  s/he is troll and i was done arguing with him/her
<cjwatson> you actually said you were going to follow up again and didn't ;-)
<cjwatson> but no problem
<cjwatson> I just came across it on the sponsorship queue
<kirkland> cjwatson: i think you can drop the ubuntu-main-sponsors from that bug
<kirkland> cjwatson: all of my changes related to that bug have been sponsored, and i believe that bug to be closed
<cjwatson> yeah; done
<kirkland> cjwatson: there may be more issues related to that bug, but i'd like to see them opened as a clean, new bug, without the 200+ comments from the peanut gallery about all things wrong with Ubuntu
<cjwatson> kirkland: speaking of which, do you think you could take a pass through the big list in bug 68308 and see if there's anything there we can pick up and fix?
<kirkland> cjwatson: sure, no problem... also, on my todo list, is to look at all the various raid bugs open and see if we can close some of them
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm in #u-meeting at the moment, but thereafter
<kirkland> cjwatson: wow, i didn't even know that 68308 existed ... that was exactly what i was trying to solve with my intrepid spec/blueprint
<Fragadelic> cjwatson: it appears as though the DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer didn't provide any extra info in the /var/log/syslog or anything extra in /var/log/installer/ either - any ideas
<Fragadelic> is there a specific place in the kernel call line that it should be?
<cjwatson> should produce a verbose /var/log/installer/debug
<cjwatson> Fragadelic: in response to your question last night, yes, we do include /var/cache/debconf in the squashfs - wouldn't work otherwise
<Fragadelic> there were only a few lines in /var/log/installer/debug
<cjwatson> doesn't matter where DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer is, as long as it's not right up against another argument without space in between of course :)
<cjwatson> 'cat /proc/cmdline' for me?
<Fragadelic> I found that out - I just loop mounted an official filesystem.squashfs and tried - would the *-old files maybe cause a problem?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> we remove them in ours to save space, that's all
<Fragadelic> It shows up in the /proc/cmdline - I'm doing it again now in a virtual machine
<cjwatson> oh, whoops, I was thinking of the alternate install CD and giving you completely wrong advice
<cjwatson> instead of DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer, run ubiquity with the -d argument
<cjwatson> sorry about that, I get confused sometimes
<Fragadelic> ah - ok - will try that now
<Fragadelic> no problem - I'm just glad you are willing to try to help me out
<Fragadelic> ok - its installing right now - will doing a tail -f /var/log/installer/debug casue any issues?
<cjwatson> no
<Fragadelic> thats much better - lots of info in the debug now - lol
<Fragadelic> what are the other things that you can pass for troubleshooting - both cmdline for boot and ubiquity - couldn't find much info about casper or ubiquity online
<Fragadelic> stuck after get popularity-contest/participate and next line 1 false - hanging now - hopefully when it starts up again there will be something meaningful
<cjwatson> unfortunately the Ubuntu installer team has not historically been all that great at documentation :(
<Fragadelic> thats fine - most folks aren't interested in it as long as it works - I'm interested in it since remastersys builds the livecd as close to original as I cna get it including using ubiquity
<cjwatson> Fragadelic: there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopCDOptions
<Fragadelic> all I do is simply disable a couple of the bottom scripts like adduser and autologin for backup mode
<cjwatson> ok, your log as described suggests that in fact it's not getting stuck on debconf interaction, which had been my first hypothesis
<cjwatson> could you post the output of 'ps auxf' on a pastebin from the point when it gets stuck?
<Fragadelic> will have to figure out how to get it from the vm - lol - vm won't allow me to copy and paste right now - have to find out why
<cjwatson> TheMuso: bug 279288 - looks like dmraid needs to be activated only when explicitly asked for
<cjwatson> scpfra	scp?
<cjwatson> oops
<cjwatson> Fragadelic: scp?
<Fragadeli1> ok - logged in from the vm - don't do irc much - how do I post to pastebin?
<kirkland> Fragadeli1: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kirkland> Fragadeli1: you can echo $foo | pastebinit
<kirkland> Fragadeli1: and it'll spew a url back at you
<Fragadeli1> http://pastebin.com/f1019d4e5
<Fragadeli1> this is the debug file
<Fragadeli1> kirkland: thank you very much
<cjwatson> Fragadelic: that seems like the debug file from a successful installation
<Fragadelic> but take a look at the time from one step to the other at line 2956
<Fragadelic> 6 minute hang - sometimes longer and sometimes it doesn't even finish - hangs indefinitely
<cjwatson> oh, I see
<Fragadelic> removing popularity-contest and install flows along nicely
<Fragadelic> there is a perl call for debconf that seems to be where it hangs
<cjwatson> I think you're misinterpreting that - I'd need the full output
<cjwatson> ubiquity uses debconf throughout and there'll be a perl process running for debconf rather a lot really
<cjwatson> the point you refer to happens to be where update-initramfs is run
<Fragadelic> ah ok - its just that removing popularity-contest makes the issue disappear
<cjwatson> that's a very time-consuming process
<Fragadelic> update-initramfs on my system goes quickly
<cjwatson> could take a long time if you're low on memory for some reason
<cjwatson> I'm not questioning your observations, but the coincidence is very suspicious
<Fragadelic> never been 6 minutes and like I said if popularity-contest is removed it doesn't hang there - night and day diff
<Fragadelic> i hear you - but...I rebuild the initramfs during remastersys after making changes to casper so its ready for the livecd
<Fragadelic> to build a cd that ends up with a 3.6G squashfs file it takes less than 10 minutes total
<cjwatson> can you put 'set -x' on the second line of /var/lib/dpkg/info/popularity-contest.postinst in the squashfs?
<cjwatson> and then rerun with debugging in the same way
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm going through that list of RAID bugs, i'm marking "Fix Released" for the ones I can't reproduce, and have a good reason to believe that the problem has been fixed by some recent work by myself, or others
<Fragadelic> I'll try that but I have to go back to work now :( - will do it after work and pastebin the debug again
<cjwatson> I can't see anything in popularity-contest.postinst that should take significant time, so while I understand and am not questioning your comment, please understand that I'm thinking about possible secondary effects of removing popularity-contest as well as the obvious direct effect
<kirkland> cjwatson: inviting, of course, anyone subscribing to the bug to reopen if they can confirm the behavior in Intrepid
<cjwatson> all very puzzling
<cjwatson> kirkland: thanks, much appreciated
<Fragadelic> the only thing popularity-contest removes is the ubuntu-standard meta package placeholder
<kirkland> cjwatson: k, just checking if that's the proper response for bugs that were reported against something like Edgy
<cjwatson> Fragadelic: at the package management system, certainly; but in theory its absence could cause ubiquity to skip some other step that it would otherwise have performed
<cjwatson> Fragadelic: the reason I need the output of 'ps auxf' is to see whether popularity-contest.postinst is running at the time of the hang
<cjwatson> Fragadelic: if it isn't, then that's pretty definite proof that popularity-contest itself is not at fault, but rather something near it
<Fragadelic> I can do that part real quick now if you like - how do I reset the entries cause if I remember correctly, ubiquity thinks its already been answered
<cjwatson> kirkland: seems reasonable to me
<cjwatson> Fragadelic: I'd rather not introduce further variables - start from a clean boot
<Fragadelic> ok
<Fragadelic> so DEBCONF_DEBUG is not needed right?
<cjwatson> correct
<Fragadelic> thanks
<Fragadelic> running installer now - will pastebin the info you asked for shortly
<FragadelicVM> http://pastebin.com/f5cf7af01
<cjwatson> huh, a zombie process
<Fragadelic> i guess - defunct - any ideas how to get around it?
<Fragadelic> or why it is happening
<cjwatson> give me a minute!
<Fragadelic> i tried several different things - purgin popularity-contest - installing it but not configuring it,etc nothing seemd to work
<Fragadelic> thanks - no hurry
<Fragadelic> I really have to go now - take your time - I posted on the mailing list and maybe you can respond with what you find to that - tb6517@yahoo.com
<Fragadelic> thank you all very much for your time!
<cjwatson> this really looks like the symptom you get when a postinst starts a daemon process that fails to close stdin
<cjwatson> but popularity-contest doesn't do that
<cjwatson> what changes have you made to your image?
<evand> cjwatson: would this break networking in d-i? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/55062/
<evand> or rather, do you think it could
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I think it probably could
<cjwatson> hw-detect calls update-dev and netcfg runs afterwards
<evand> indeed, that's what I suspected.
<evand> from poking through hw-detect
<cjwatson> you could patch it in ubiquity
<evand> indeed, ugly, but it seems like the only other option.
<evand> ok, thanks for the advice!
<cjwatson> np
<Fragadelic_> cjwatson: what was the reasoning behind having the installer copy directly from the filesystem.squashfs as opposed to copying it from the working live system?  I've always been curious about this
<evand> Fragadelic_: users tend to muck about in the working live system and expect a prestine copy of the OS to be installed to their disk.
<Fragadelic_> lol - I always just install it and then muck later
<Fragadelic_> did you ever try it the other way or was it always an executive decision to just install from the pristine file?
<evand> I can't speak to the research behind this as I wasn't working on ubiquity back then.  cjwatson, as you rightly requested originally, would be able to speak on that.
<Fragadelic_> ok thanks - I decided to start work on a simple installer based on one that I worked on for the Vector Linux livecd - trying to make it both cli and gui so it can be used with a live server as well
<Fragadelic_> does anyone know if all the ubuntu kernels are capable of running in live mode - ie - have squashfs and loop?
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2873 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Do not remove the files for packages that will break other packages when
<CIA-52> ubiquity: removed (LP: #276657).
<evand> That's probably poorly titled, but I could not think of a better way of describing what it is doing.
<evand> Suggestions welcome.
<cr3> I'm getting an error when trying to netinstall hardy because I request to pkgsel/include openssh-server but the client and the server versions don't match: openssh-server: Depends: openssh-client (= 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1) but 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 is to be installed
<CarlFK> cr3: pretty sure I do that.  what are you using as a repo?
<cr3> CarlFK: at first, I use the alternate image made available through apache. Then, I create a sources.list.apt-setup file containing: deb $archive_url $release main universe multiverse
<cr3> CarlFK: where $archive_url is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and $release is hardy
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/83040/
<cr3> CarlFK: I moved my request for openssh-server from pkgsel/include to late_command string apt-install openssh-server
<CarlFK> I run apt-cache on a local box so that I only dl the .deb's once - but if I am having troubles I use ﻿http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<CarlFK> cr3: are you using the 8.04.1 cd?
<CarlFK> I bet the ssh-key thing is the root of your problem
<cr3> CarlFK: yep, I'm using 8.04.1. maybe I could add: d-i debian-installer/allow_unauthenticated string true
<CarlFK> i never needed that - your setup sounds like what I did before I used apt-cache
<CarlFK> use the .deb on the cd as a local repo, then apt-get upgrade later
<cr3> CarlFK: darn, the apt-install in the late command returns the same error message
<CarlFK> wait... pretty sure you don't want that anyway
<CarlFK> that will install it to the installer's environment (ram), not the disk you are installing to
<cr3> CarlFK: what, the allow_unauthenticated thing?
<CarlFK> i think
<cr3> CarlFK: the apt-install should install to the disk, hence the example file which uses that for zsh
<CarlFK> that sounds reasonable
<CarlFK> how about skipping it and installing after boot?
<CarlFK> do you plan on doing this once ibex is released?
<CarlFK> where this=hardy
<Fragadelic> cjwatson: No changes at all to the image - it was a fresh install and then I just remastered right afterwards.  It was one of my test of remastersys to make sure it worked properly with 8.04
<Fragadelic> here is my remastersys script that does all the work - obviously the version I used didn't have the remove portion this one does.  http://pastebin.com/f78cff54b
<TheMuso> cjwatson: This is the problem with the metadata approach. A user may have all BIOS options turned off, but the metadata is still present. Unfortunately I can't tink of a way to only activate dmraid when asked for without having to deal with things like adding kernel command-line parameters, which to me seem not very user-friendly.
<superm1> evand, oooh yuck. we just got the beta DVD into our factory install.  "NotImplementedError: ubiqutiy.frontend.noninteractive.Wizard does not implement set_auto_login"
<evand> argh, fixing now.
<superm1> evand, after you do, can you do a run through noninteractive and make sure nothing else is standing out?  it unfortunately causes a ton of churn here every time we rev these DVD images for small installer things that break
<evand> absolutely
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2874 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/noninteractive.py):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Fix a crash in the noninteractive frontend due to missing auto_login
<CIA-52> ubiquity: functions.
<evand> ^ I'll test that in a bit.
<kirkland> evand: hey, today's server build isn't detecting the network or hard disks...  known issue?
<evand> yikes, not known to me
<kirkland> evand: ugh
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-08
<CarlFK> alt installer too
<CarlFK> it sees disks, but not the partitions
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/83067/
<CarlFK> the cd errors might be relevant... let me reboot without that
<CarlFK> hmm... partman found them: Guided - resize SCSI1 (0\,1\,0)\, partition #1 (sdb)
<CarlFK> fdisk -l sees them now too.  guess something found them much later than I expected
<yannickm> hi, anyone here that i could ask a few questions about the installer (tasksel in particular)
<CarlFK> Oct  8 00:14:39 grub-installer: You shouldn't call /sbin/grub-install. Please call /usr/sbin/grub-install instead!
<CarlFK> does that apply to the installer?
<CarlFK> Oct  8 00:14:39 grub-installer: /dev/sdb1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<CarlFK> that's a problem.  off to lp I go...
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/262816 bug #﻿﻿262816
<CarlFK> "grub-install failed: "/dev/sda1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive"
<CarlFK> cjwatson: I just got this too with alt - want logs? http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/dhcp91/
<Samah> hello there, need help with ubuntu, anybody here?
<lukehasnoname> Hello, I had some trouble immediately after install. One is with the oem-config, and one with... something else. The full description of my problem is here: http://mibbit.com/pb/3ui0Ts
<evand> lukehasnoname: please file a bug on Launchpad.  It's near-impossible to track bugs via IRC.
<persia> In at least the case of the VBE issue, you may find the bug already filed, and some discussion.
<evand> good afternoon persia
<persia> good night evand
<persia> Hmm.  Somehow that doesn't seem to be as much of a greeting when reread as when typed.
<evand> heh
<evand> odd that you cannot use night in a greeting though.
<persia> It's the rampant hegemony of the diurnalists.
<StevenK> If mornings really exist, why are there only 12 hours on a clock?
<evand> haha
<persia> evand, while you're still up: I'm looking at allowing limitation of the requirement for passwords to not be blank.  The remaining spot seems to be a check in ubiquity to verify that username, password, verified_password, and hostname contain values.  Do you think it would be better to try to check the SEEN values for these, or change the logic to honor the preseeding hint I prepared for user-setup?
 * evand thinks
 * persia is around line 919 of gtk_ui.py if that helps
<evand> I think we can remove that chunk of code
<persia> Just drop the check entirely, and rely on the interaction with user-setup?
<evand> as user-setup/password-empty will be shown in ubiquity anyway, IIRC
<evand> ja
 * persia tries that
<evand> do let me know how that goes
<evand> I suspect we should still leave it for username and hostname though.
<persia> Is that because there aren't such errors reported for those, or because double-checking is a good idea?  If the latter, I'd rather just split the check, and inspect the preseed value.
<evand> because we save the user the trouble of clicking next and finding out that those values cannot ever be blank
<evand> I'm not sure I understand what you mean by split the check
<persia> Something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/55186/
<evand> I don't think the latter half of that is necessary.  user-setup should take care of that for us.
<evand> as it will ask an error question, which should show up next to the appropriate field and grey out the next button
 * evand pokes at the code to be sure
<persia> Oh, the error question does show after clicking next, or if one tries to preseed blank in --automatic without telling user-setup that it's allowed.  I was thinking more about the avoidance of having the user click next and get the error.
<evand> err it doesn't grey the button, but loops back, meaning that you'll stay on the page until you fix the error
<evand> personally I think it's best to leave that code in user-setup-ask, rather than duplicate it somewhat in ubiquity.
<persia> OK.  I like that, because it's easier for me :)  It's just a question of user experience of pressing Next and looping back.
<evand> but you're welcome to form a mob and overrule me :)
<evand> indeed
<persia> Just removing the checks works for me for an --automatic install.  Once that completes, I'll try again interactively without allowing the password to be empty to verify.  Thanks for the guidance.
<evand> anytime
<StevenK> Bit early isn't it, evand? :-)
<evand> I'll call it late, as I do plan to go to bed at some point. :)
<persia> Is the distinction between "early" and "late" only in whether one has yet to sleep?  What about the poor folk at wedontsleep.org ?
<evand> hahaha
<evand> noted
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2875 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/noninteractive.py: Add missing initialization of self.auto_login in noninteractive.
<StevenK> Is the evand the IRC nick, or just that the LP name and IRC nick are the same?
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2876 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 0.10.4
<evand> StevenK: latter
<evand> whoops, that should read 1.10.4
<StevenK> Haha. persia kept doing that.
<evand> oh well, I got it right in the actual code.
<StevenK> It's contagious!
<evand> haha
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2877 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-ext3
<CIA-52> ubiquity: 52ubuntu3, partman-jfs 26ubuntu2, partman-reiserfs 41ubuntu3,
<CIA-52> ubiquity: partman-xfs 41ubuntu2, user-setup 1.20ubuntu8.
<persia> evand, Please consider bug 280014 before you release.
<persia> evand, Also, you want to pull my partman-efi trunk, as 1.10.4 FTBFS on lpia with the current one.
<evand> ah, will do
<persia> Oh, no partman-efi got merged.  It probably just needs an upload.
<evand> uploading partman-efi now.
<persia> Thank you.
<evand> persia: hrm, perhaps I'm just tired and screwing things up, but the debdiff of partman-efi 17ubuntu2 and partman-efi 18ubuntu1 doesn't show the changes you mention in the changelog.
<persia> What!
 * persia checks the branch
<persia> evand, Which change?  I intended to pull translations from Debian and to modify line 7 in commit.d/format_efi
<evand> indeed, that's what it shows, but your changelog entry is as such:
<evand> +partman-efi (18ubuntu1) intrepid; urgency=low
<evand> +
<evand> +  * Resynchronise with Debian. Remaining changes:
<evand> +    - Automatically use existing EFI system partitions on Intel Macs as EFI
<evand> +      boot partitions.
<evand> +    - Create fat32 EFI partitions with the name "EFI System Partition" by
<evand> +      default on Intel Macs.
<evand> +    - choose_method/efi/do_option: Make sure no mountpoint is set.
<evand> +    - Remove efi-modules dependency; it seems to be built into Ubuntu
<evand> +      intrepid kernels now
<evand> +
<evand> + -- Emmet Hikory <persia@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 07 Oct 2008 15:06:58 +0900
<evand> oh
<evand> I'm just tired
<evand> ignore me
<evand> :/
<persia> No problems :)  You'd see those changes if you compared to 18 :)
<persia> Basically, I generated a lot of debdiffs, and then applied them in between commits to construct a bzr branch for the Ubuntu changes, which should be a sane basis for future updates using a bzr workflow.
<persia> I only started from 17, as I didn't think anyone was going to want to try to rebase from earlier versions.
<evand> indeed
<evand> uploaded
<persia> Thank you.  I presume there's a wait for the buildd before it can be pulled into ubiquity?
<evand> indeed
<persia> Oh well.  Sorry about that.
<evand> no worries
<persia> I'm fine with a push to address the auto-login issue for noninteractive, and the lpia FTBFS can be resolved on another day, if there's a reason things should happen that way.
<evand> I should be able to get both in a build and new DVDs made before Dell can use them (US Central), I think
<persia> OK.  I just don't like to deprive anyone else of sleep just because I've not been pushy enough about uploads.
<evand> oh no worries there, I had planned to be up anyway to tackle grub UUID issues, but KVM hates me so this is the best use of my time at the moment
<persia> Are you looking at something that would autodetect the installation medium, and not install grub there?
<evand> that's one of a few bugs that need to be fixed, yes.
<evand> that one is tricky as there's a request to not filter out disks entirely, but rather just partitions
<persia> Oh cool.  I'd resigned to writing an installation note telling people to be careful about where they install grub when using KVM and USB images.
<evand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-base/+bug/276656 FWIW
<persia> So if one has an installer on one partition of a disk, one can install to another partition of the same disk?  Interesting.
<evand> well, I'm not sure it will end that way
<evand> I need input from cjwatson on it, as I believe it's not possible to have the installation medium on the same disk you're partitioning
<evand> as then the kernel wont be able to re-read the partition table
<evand> and if that's the case, my job is really easy as it's a simple matter of filtering out any disk with mounted partitions (the original patch specifically looked for /cdrom and /hd-media)
<persia> It's at least tricky, but I can see the possible advantage for a "recovery partition" or the like.
<evand> still need to get update-grub writing UUIDs instead of root= though, and teach ubiquity/grub-installer to pick something a little more sane than (hd0) every time.
<persia> Actually, that somewhat confused me : there's the opportunity to adjust with the Advanced... button at the end of the installation, but it doesn't seem to work when installing grub to ! hd0
<persia> (or maybe it's just the way I've used it)
<evand> it works for me.  How did it fail for you?
<evand> it should ensure you enter a sane value and give you a drop down of suggested sane values
<evand> something like (hd[0-9]*,[0-9]) (slightly more complicated than that, iirc) or /dev/whatever
<persia> It gave me a drop-down.  I just got a "grub couldn't install" error in the last stage.  As I know I've had this working with some changes to grub-installer itself, but which changes aren't preserved in my ubiquity branch, I suspect I got the error from incorrectly stacking versions of things.
<evand> hrm, ok
<evand> do let me know if it persists
<lukehasnoname> persia: Under where will I file my report on oem-config and vbe_init?
<lukehasnoname> What "project"?
<persia> lukehasnoname, For oem-config, I'd start from bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bugs  I'm not so sure for vbe_init
<persia> evand, Certainly.  It's not yet at the point where I consider it a bug.
<lukehasnoname> mk, I'll do that tomorrow afternoon. It's 3am in Texas... I'm out. Thanks.
<cjwatson> Fragadelic: copy directly from squashfs> evand's answer, plus we were very concerned about the support implications of installs not being pristine. No, we didn't actually try it the other way, but we had enough experience by then to be able to reason out the implications first
<cjwatson> TheMuso: I think the current behaviour has user-friendliness problems too - maybe we should detect the metadata and, if we find it, ask the user if they want to enable dmraid?
<cjwatson> CarlFK: the grub-install error is just noisy, it doesn't actually cause any problems
<cjwatson> evand,persia: I think I'd rather have ubiquity check passwd/allow-password-empty and continue to disable the next button if it's false
<cjwatson> if you don't know about the allow-password-empty change, it's a bit of a weird UI change, if my reasoning
<cjwatson> is my reasoning
<cjwatson> StevenK: in fact the CIA username is also independent; see bzr help cia
<cjwatson> evand: 276656> I'm happy for there to be some kind of "I know what I'm doing" override that Dell can set to have the installation medium on the disk being partitioned
<cjwatson> persia: yeah, I suspect the reason that installing to non-first disk is broken is that grub fails to find its stage 1.5; all part of the same horrible ball of wax
<CIA-52> debian-installer: cjwatson * r972 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu18
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2878 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Check whether log files exist before copying them (thanks, Vitaly
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Petrov; see LP #279003).
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2879 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Adjust live filesystem mounting for Debian (thanks, Vitaly Petrov; see
<CIA-52> ubiquity: LP #279003).
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2880 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Reconfigure splashy (thanks, Vitaly Petrov; see LP #279003).
<CIA-52> user-setup: cjwatson * r120 ubuntu/debian/changelog: merge from lp:~persia/user-setup/ubuntu (changelog bug number only)
<evand> cjwatson: noted, thanks
<persia> cjwatson, OK.  I'll put together a UI check for that : probably be at least a few hours.
<CarlFK> cjwatson: you mean grub did get installed?  (box is still sitting with the installer error, haven't tried to boot it yet)
<Fragadelic-1> cjwatson: did you take a look at my remastersys script?  http://pastebin.com/f78cff54b  - I don't think I'm doing anything to break popularity-contest or anything else really but I could be wrong and if I am I'd love to correct it.
<cjwatson> CarlFK: yes
<cjwatson> CarlFK: err, no, I mean that the /sbin/grub-install message did not change whether it was installed or not
<cjwatson> CarlFK: it's entirely possible that some later error broke it, it just wasn't the one you quoted
<cjwatson> Fragadelic-1: no, sorry
<Fragadelic-1> cjwatson: no problme - I know you are busy
<kirkland> cjwatson: the daily server iso isn't detecting network or hard disks ... is this known?
<CarlFK> kirkland: the installer, or the system that gets installed?
<kirkland> CarlFK: installer
<cjwatson> kirkland: probably just kernel skew, fixed this morning
<cjwatson> kirkland: see if 'uname -a' matches the kernel udebs on the CDs
<kirkland> cjwatson: uname says -4 ... looks like there's both a -4 and -5 kernel udeb
<cjwatson> yeah, it'll just be skew
<cjwatson> should be sorted out tomorrow
<kirkland> cjwatson: k, thanks.
<evand> persia: is it likely that you'll have time to update your ubiquity branch to relfect the suggestion cjwatson made in bug 280014
<evand> I'd like to get an upload in soonish.
<evand> err, that you'll have time today*
<CarlFK> cjwatson: sorry if I am missing something... installer syslog: Oct  8 00:14:39 grub-installer: error: Running 'grub-install  --no-floppy  "(hd0)"' failed.
<CarlFK> should I open a bug?
<persia> evand, I'm working on it now, but both tired and a little distracted.  If I don't finish in the next 3 hours, I'm happy to miss this next push.
<cjwatson> CarlFK: I'm in a meeting
<evand> persia: noted
<CarlFK> k - I'll hold.
<cjwatson> CarlFK: ... and after that I'll be going out. Do whatever seems reasonable to you.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: A good idea, but we would have to ask the question for every array thats found, as a user may want one, but not another. We also would have to carry that through to the installed system. I think thats probably something for Jaunty.
<cjwatson> TheMuso: I'm really concerned that this is a regression on systems that used to work; I don't think we can defer it
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Ok, since disk-detect is what brings up the arrays, it needs to be done there. When I'm awake later today, i.e not for the meeting, I'll take a look at writing the debconf template for it. I'll also need help to figure out how to get such a setting for which arrays are wanted through to the installed system.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: This will need a UI freeze exception I'm assuming.
<cjwatson> for intrepid we might be OK with just a global on/off switch
<cjwatson> then it'd just be a matter of deciding whether to use dmraid or not, right?
<TheMuso> Yes, if the user says no, we don't activate.
<cjwatson> I think that would cover most of the affected users, and certainly 279288
<TheMuso> Simple as that.
<cjwatson> err, I mean "whether to install dmraid on the target system"
<cjwatson> then you don't have to worry about any more complicated propagation
<TheMuso> Right, but that toggle would also be askign if the user wants to use an array for the install.
<cjwatson> yes.
<TheMuso> Ok then that should be easy, by adding a new template to disk-detect.
<TheMuso> Will look at it later today.
<cjwatson> just "you seem to have dmraid stuff on your disks; do you want to use it?"
<TheMuso> eah similar to what I was thinking.
 * ogra waves
<ogra> so i have some reports of users that end up with cdrom entries for a nnexistin /dev/sdb on their UMPC/MID after install ... do we use some kind of hardcoding there ? (that prevents usb keys that show up as sdb from being mounted)
<cjwatson> no, that just means it happened to be sdb during the install
<cjwatson> we were just talking about this in the foundations meeting; it may be possible to strip that out at the end of USB installs
<cjwatson> or, if we're very lucky, to use /dev/disk/by-path/ or similar
<cjwatson> but the real fix needs to be proper cdrom detection in apt, and is for jaunty
<ogra> udev should know if its really a cdrom, no ?
<ogra> so we should be able to look there
<cjwatson> apt's cdrom method needs to do it
<ogra> ah, k
<cjwatson> right now, it doesn't, and the installer needs apt to work
<ogra> indeed
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@sarantium ~>$ ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/
<cjwatson> total 0
<cjwatson> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2008-10-08 09:59 pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-0:0:0:0 -> ../../scd0
<cjwatson> ... would work on my system
<cjwatson> I think that's stable
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> well, if thats addressed and known i wont bug further
<ogra> if you need testers, i have them in the community, wiling to help
<ogra> *willing
<cjwatson> it's one of the oldest bugs in Ubuntu, actually :)
<cjwatson> you're just running into it now ...
<ogra> well, we didnt have USB installs before
<ogra> at least not in a sane manner :)
<cjwatson> that's just one of the many possible scenarios
<persia> Remembering the issue with auto_login for noninteractive, if I want to use self.frontend.set_allow_password_empty, should this be defined in all frontends?
<evand> including base.py, yes
<evand> any time the components call a function in the frontend, that is
<persia> So put it in base.py and each of the frontends?
<evand> ja
<persia> Should I be concerned that auto_login isn't defined in mythbuntu.py?
<persia> Or is that special in lots of ways.
<evand> special.  It derives from the gtk_ui frontend.
<persia> OK.  That makes it easier.  Thanks.
<persia> Right.  Now to check if this works.
<persia> evand, Please don't wait for me on 280014 anymore.  I'm not going to get it quickly.  My first attempt was to set an attribute in components/usersetup.py based on a db_get of the preseed value, and then check that attribute, but I'm getting runtime errors, and will need to track them down (for which I'm probably too tired to be either quick or effective).  Maybe tomorrow, but that can wait for the 1.10.5 or so.
<evand> ok
<evand> thanks for the heads up
<persia> No problem.  Thanks for waiting for me to try to get it tonight.
<evand> anyone else have changes they want to land before I upload ubiquity?
<evand> (no need to respond with "no", I'll just wait a few minutes before kicking off the commits)
<persia> evand, Please do refresh the d-i components again, but that's it from me.
<evand> will do (it's part of the release process for ubiquity)
<persia> OK.  Sorry for the noise then :)
<evand> no worries
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2881 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: partman-efi 18ubuntu1.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2882 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.10.4
<evand> yikes, i386 build took 47 minutes.
<persia> And amd64 41 minutes, and lpia 6 minutes.  Something seems wrong with this picture.
<evand> hahaha
<persia> Well, if i386 took a long time, and everything else was quick, I'd blame arch: all stuff taking the extra time.  In this case, I can't explain it.  lpia is fast, but the buildd isn't actually lpia, and the discrepancy is just too big.
<pmatulis_t60> pmatulis... http://groups.google.co.kr/group/linux.samba/browse_thread/thread/0f1526049ab53ac6
<kirkland> evand: hiya, are you around?
<kirkland> cjwatson: hi, how much trouble would it be to spin off another set of intrepid server builds?
<kirkland> cjwatson: the broken install iso is blocking some of my work, at the moment
<kirkland> cjwatson: the daily builds have the kernel mismatch problem we discussed this morning, leading to network and hard disks not being detected
<cjwatson> yeah, I only just killed the stuck process on cdimage a few minutes ago, which is what was causing it
<kirkland> cjwatson: i tried to fall back to the beta iso's, but those are failing looking for dmraid
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18298386/syslog
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm hoping thats been fixed in the daily iso's?
<cjwatson> I've kicked off Ubuntu server and alternate builds
<cjwatson> yes, that's fixed
<cjwatson> it was due to server-ship not depending on d-i-requirements in ubuntu.intrepid/STRUCTURE
<kirkland> cjwatson: pfft, the nerve :-)
<cjwatson> (d-i-requirements is the seed that contains random stuff that d-i might need depending on circumstances)
<kirkland> cjwatson: k, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-09
<CIA-52> apt-setup: cjwatson * r144 apt-setup/ (debian/changelog generators/50mirror.ubuntu):
<CIA-52> apt-setup: Fix description of universe in generated sources.list: packages there
<CIA-52> apt-setup: are expected to be under a free licence.
<evand> cjwatson: Is it generally acceptable to use purge-old-images to get rid of bad DVD builds, or should I generally just let than run on its own?
<evand> The last DVD build I ran was a bust, and I'm planning on starting another soon as I believe I've resolved the issue.
<evand> hrm, I probably should have asked that in -release.  Moving the conversation there
<cjwatson> just rm -rf them if you want
<evand> ah, ok
<StevenK> And sync-mirrors if you want them to actually disappear
<evand> thanks
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2883 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.10.5
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2884 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules ubiquity.install-any):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Filter out the net subsystem when calling update-dev to prevent the
<CIA-52> ubiquity: network connection from resetting (LP: #276383).
<yannickm> Hi, anyone on ?
<yannickm> I have a weird problem. I've had to recreate the Packages for the udebs in order to customize an installer CD (so by running
<yannickm> apt-ftparchive -c $APTCONF generate /opt/apt-ftparchive/apt-ftparchive-udeb.conf). The problem is that the Packages file that is generated comes in a different order than the one on the CD, and that's strangely breaking the installer by making it try to use PPPOE when it shouldn't (!?). I wrote a small script that re-orders the file in the same order than the original one, and that fixes the problem. Any idea what's going on ?
<yannickm>  
<yannickm>  
<evand> cjwatson: I've provided a new patch for bug 276656 that I think addresses your and superm1's concerns.  Can you give it a look over?
<yannickm> hi cjwatson are you still here ?
<TheMuso> cjwatson: For asking the user about dmraid arrays to work, changes have to be amde in hw-detect and partman-base. I dare say the question could be better phrased, but this is what I came up with at the time.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/55523/ <- hw-detect
<TheMuso> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/55524/ <- partman-base
<cjwatson> TheMuso: I think that's fine, although your partman-base diff only has the changelog change
<cjwatson> TheMuso: perhaps 'mkdir -p /var/lib/disk-detect; touch /var/lib/disk-detect/activate_dmraid' rather than touching /tmp/activate_dmraid, to future-proof for ubiquity
<TheMuso> cjwatson: heh right, I forgot to include the parman-base change in the diff. :) It was basically checking for the existance of that file before skipping the physical drives as part of the array.
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> TheMuso: what's responsible for calling 'apt-install dmraid'?
<persia> I'm seeing some oddities in ${partman-depends} and ${bootloader-depends} in ubiquity 1.10.4.  At least none of i386, amd64, or lpia seem to depend on ntfsprogs, and lpia doesn't seem to depend on grub.  I'm not going to look at it for a few hours, in case someone else is interested.
<cjwatson> persia: I'm not sure about lpia/grub but spot the typo for ntfsprogs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55553/
<xivulon> does 278873 ring any bell? the chap cannot boot when usplash is on
<persia> cjwatson, Cool.  That at least makes it only me again :)  Nice catch.
 * StevenK can't spot the typo
<StevenK> Ah, got it
<StevenK> Nicely subtly
<StevenK> Sigh. Subtle
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2885 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules): Fix typo in architecture detection for ntfsprogs dependency.
<cjwatson> persia: I'm confused about the other one, since amd64 and i386 are working fine. Does 'dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH_CPU' not output lpia on lpia or something?
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@sarantium ~>$ sudo chroot /chroot/intrepid-lpia
<cjwatson> [sudo] password for cjwatson:
<cjwatson> root@sarantium:/# dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH_CPU
<cjwatson> i686
<cjwatson> oww, surely that's a bug
<cjwatson> (old chroot, though)
<persia> Hrm.  Interesting.  That's probably a bug somewhere else though.
<cjwatson> in dpkg :-/
<persia> No, I get the same in my chroot.
 * persia tries on hardware
<cjwatson> looks like lpia is just weird and needs to be handled separate
<cjwatson> ly
<cjwatson> I'll just check DEB_HOST_ARCH for that
<cjwatson> I don't think changing the CPU name is a good idea
<persia> Not a good idea at all, or not a good idea for intrepid?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure ...
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Do you mean when setting things up for partitioning, or once partitioning is done and the installation is under way?
<cjwatson> dpkg's architecture detection always gives me a headache, and we can definitely assume that there's lots of stuff relying on it
<cjwatson> TheMuso: it doesn't matter when it's called; apt-install will queue the package until it's possible to install it in /target
<cjwatson> TheMuso: but it surely has to be called somewhere or else /target won't get dmraid
<persia> Ah, good point, and it being wrong this long probably means the entire archive would need a rebuild to fix it.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: RIght, I am not sure, since that was already working when I did the extra support work.
<TheMuso> So I didn't see a need to chase that up.
<cjwatson> TheMuso: see, I thought partman-dmraid did it ;-)
<cjwatson> although apparently not
<TheMuso> No, it wasn't.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2886 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules): Work around lpia having DEB_HOST_ARCH_CPU=i686 (!).
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I'll have the dmraid activation question ready for upload tomorrow morning. I assume ubuntu-release is responsible for UI freeze exceptions?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> thanks
<persia> cjwatson, I even get i686 on hardware.  Thanks for thinking of that, and fixing it.
<yannickm1>  I have a weird problem. I've had to recreate the Packages for the udebs  in order to customize an installer CD (so by running apt-ftparchive -c $APTCONF generate  /opt/apt-ftparchive/apt-ftparchive-udeb.conf). The problem is that the  Packages file that is generated comes in a different order than the one  on the CD, and that's strangely breaking the installer by making it try  to use PPPOE when it shouldn't (!?). I wrote a
<yannickm1> i'm using http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/indices/override.hardy.main.debian-installer btw
<CIA-52> apt-setup: cjwatson * r145 apt-setup/debian/ (apt-setup-udeb.postinst changelog):
<CIA-52> apt-setup: Run 'apt-get update', without downloading package lists or cleaning up
<CIA-52> apt-setup: old files, after moving the sources.list generated during base system
<CIA-52> apt-setup: installation back into place (LP: #267884).
<CIA-52> pkgsel: cjwatson * r120 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-52> pkgsel: Don't download package lists again after moving the final sources.list
<CIA-52> pkgsel: into place (LP: #267884).
<CIA-52> apt-setup: cjwatson * r146 apt-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.37ubuntu5
<CIA-52> pkgsel: cjwatson * r121 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.20ubuntu8
 * evand sighs at the archive still being broken
<evand> oh, it looks like the DVD build just got caught between compiz uploads.  I retract my former statement.
<cjwatson> evand: could you act on bug 234185, please? it should just be a matter of adding a boot parameter for alternate/server CDs
<evand> will do
<cjwatson> thanks
<kirkland> cjwatson: hi, i'm trying to digest the conversation between you and soren in bug #257739
<kirkland> cjwatson: and moreover to determine how long ago, or recently that was
<cjwatson> 25th Sep
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, and has any of the module juggling been enacted?
<cjwatson> not to my knowledge; I asked Soren to take it up with the kernel team
<kirkland> cjwatson: rick has asked me to take over that bug and fix it immediately, he's making it release critical
<kirkland> cjwatson: for posterity, where are you checking the location of these modules?
<cjwatson> dpkg -c /mirror/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/foo.udeb
<kirkland> cjwatson: oh
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, thanks.
<cjwatson> local mirror++
<evand> Should the UUIDs go in the groot option in menu.lst, or should they go into their own guuid option that overrides the groot if set?
<evand> I'm leaning towards the latter, but suggestions welcome.
<evand> (this is for setting the GRUB root device by UUID rather than GRUB device name)
<cjwatson> what's the benefit to them being separate?
<evand> None, I just have to take special care to not write uuid /dev/sda1 it's set as such, but that's obviously easy.
<evand> Well none that I can think of
<cjwatson> oh, did cking introduce a new command for it rather than have root able to handle UUIDs?
<cjwatson> I don't much mind either way, just try to keep the upgrade logic simple at this point
<evand> indeed, he used uuid
<evand> noted though
<evand> cjwatson: I'm assuming then that you mean it should try to upgrade grub device names to UUIDs, where possible?
<evand> (the simple case of writing UUIDs the first time out is working, by the way)
<cjwatson> hmm, I'm not sure about that much
<cjwatson> at least not this late in the intrepid game; that's risky
<cjwatson> my comment was much vaguer than that, I just meant making sure that all that logic in update-grub to fish values out of menu.lst and write them back is simple enough to be easily verifiable
<cjwatson> or at least that the diff to it is simple
<kirkland> cjwatson: curious behavior I'm seeing ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: / on RAID1, the installer correctly prompts for BOOT_DEGRADED
<kirkland> cjwatson: but if /boot is on RAID1, the question isn't presented
<kirkland> cjwatson: IIUC, the question is presented by the installation of the mdadm udeb, right?
<evand> cjwatson: noted
<cjwatson> kirkland: that's what I thought
<cjwatson> but it's your code :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: yeah, this is bothering me :-)
<cjwatson> is mdadm getting installed in /target?
<kirkland> cjwatson: yeah, absolutely
<kirkland> cjwatson: and it operates correctly, post install, etc.
<cjwatson> oh, no, it's not presented by installing mdadm
<cjwatson> that only asks at priority medium
<kirkland> cjwatson: right, there was some trick we used to get it to be presented post partman-base
<cjwatson> yeah, I've completely forgotten where you put it
<kirkland> cjwatson: :-)  me too, let me dig....
<kirkland> cjwatson: i thought it was in the mdadm udeb
<cjwatson> oh yes, mdadm ships a check.d script
<kirkland> cjwatson: aha!
<kirkland> cjwatson: faulty logic in there
<cjwatson> kirkland: are both / and /boot on RAID1?
<kirkland>                                 if [ "$mp" = "/" ] || [ "$mp" = "/boot" ]; then
<cjwatson> that seems perfectly reasonable
<kirkland> cjwatson: yeah...
<kirkland> cjwatson: oh
<cjwatson> you need:
<cjwatson> -done
<cjwatson> +done | head -n1
<kirkland> cjwatson: i thin ki need to break
<cjwatson> or you could break
<kirkland> cjwatson: yup, that's it
<kirkland> cjwatson: patch forthcoming ;-)
<cjwatson> stick it on pastebin, I'll apply it forthwith
<kirkland> you want the one liner, or a whole debdiff in pastebin?
<cjwatson> one-liner is fine
<cjwatson> and a suggested changelog message since I'm tired
<kirkland> no prob
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.com/f3b0691e1
<cjwatson> kirkland: uploaded, thanks
<kirkland> cjwatson: hey, thank you for the sanity check ;-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: the request for getting all, or some, of the RAID fixes ported back to hardy are starting to mount
<kirkland> cjwatson: i was going to wait until Intrepid releases
<kirkland> cjwatson: and perhaps put together a list of what I think would need to be backported, see how important it is to rick/nick
<kirkland> cjwatson: and get your take on it, of course
<kirkland> cjwatson: i think we could do a couple of fairly straightforward fixes, without getting too deep into the installer
<kirkland> cjwatson: fix it for running systems only
<cjwatson> ok, happy to think about it after 30 Oct :-)
<cjwatson> we should do a bit of a push for 8.04.2 anyway
<kirkland> cjwatson: sounds perfectly reasonable
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks for considering
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-10
<persia> When updating the installation-guide to indicate new preseed options, am I understanding correctly that updates should be made to each language separately?
<cjwatson> I've historically ignored the translations for practical reasons
<persia> Heh.  That makes it easier then :)
<cjwatson> we should be able to get some degree of po/ updates soon; I'd advise ignoring the ones that are only translated as whole-XML files
<cjwatson> just because otherwise it'll take forever :-/
<cjwatson> Rosetta now has installation-guide imported
<persia> I suppose once that is complete it's worth fiddling the package to not diverge quite so much on a per-language basis.
<persia> Where "that" means "the translations effort as a result of the rosetta import", for those not reading my mind.
<cjwatson> I've been meaning to fix-upstream some of the places where Debian is hardcoded for a long time
<cjwatson> needs a lot of care though :-/
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2887 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Disable window minimise buttons if the installer is running in
<CIA-52> ubiquity: standalone mode (LP: #249045).
<CIA-52> oem-config: cjwatson * r537 oem-config/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-52> oem-config: Disable window minimise buttons when running in standalone mode at first
<CIA-52> oem-config: boot (LP: #249045).
<CIA-52> oem-config: cjwatson * r538 oem-config/ (debian/changelog debian/init oem-config-firstboot):
<CIA-52> oem-config: Run oem-config in debugging mode if 'debug-oem-config' is set on the
<CIA-52> oem-config: kernel command line.
<MadsRH> Hi. Can anyone tell me what happened to the slideshow in the installer?
<cjwatson> it hasn't been finished
<cjwatson> simple as that
<MadsRH> cjwatson -> I'm part on the artteam and I'm just wondering if it's because of missing artwork?
<cjwatson> I don't think so, but evand would know for sure
<cjwatson> (he's probably not up yet though)
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2888 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity: fix whitespace
<MadsRH> cjwatson -> thanks :-D
<baali> where does extra packages in preseed files get installed from?? in case mirrors are not mentioned
<yannickm1> Hi.. is anyone on with familiarity of the installer system ?
<cjwatson> baali: the default archive
<cjwatson> yannickm1: yes
<cjwatson> yannickm1: you kept leaving before I could answer
<cjwatson> yannickm1: I really need to see logs
<cjwatson> yannickm1: I'm sure I've asked you for them before
<yannickm1> Hi.. sorry my internet at the office has been quite unstable
<yannickm1> Ironically i'm currently at the offices of the biggest telecom company of australia LOL
<cjwatson> as the topic mentions, you can use the mailing list instead
<yannickm1> I did send an email :)
<cjwatson> oh, you did :)
<cjwatson> oops, sorry
<yannickm1> hehe
<baali> cjwatson, is it pool in CD/DVD in case of absence of network
<cjwatson> I can only help you if you provide a syslog of your modified version versus an unmodified version
<cjwatson> yannickm1: yes
<cjwatson> baali: yes
<cjwatson> err
<yannickm1> cjwatson: I have the logs in my laptop, which i brought home today
<cjwatson> yannickm1: wouldn't hurt to post the Packages file in question either
<yannickm1> should i just send them to the mailing list ?
<yannickm1> or post them on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<cjwatson> yannickm1: either
<cjwatson> mailing list is probably better
<yannickm1> Ok, thanks, i'll post them shortly
<cjwatson> thanks
<baali> i am trying to install some packages like scim-tables but they are not getting done, so was wondering if it do from net only
<yannickm1> but by the way, just my understanding of how it works (which helps solving those problems by myself lol), does the order of the Packages file matter ?
<cjwatson> baali: for pkgsel/include, it should use the CD, although if the package is available on the network as well then it'll use that
<cjwatson> yannickm1: it really, really shouldn't. Your problem is bizarre and suggests some other pathological condition
<baali> cjwatson, yeah i am trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization#Installing%20extra%20packages%20in%20your%20preseed%20file
<baali> should i also follow part of modifying pool structure to make it work or only copying pack. will work
<cjwatson> baali: if you're modifying the CD then you need to change the index files in dists/ as well
<cjwatson> baali: please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<yannickm1> cjwatson: *nods* I see. One last question. I'm creating a custom installer which setups a whole bunch of servers already configured, including authentication integration. I was thinking of giving the user the option of either just saying they want LDAP installed and configured, and provide the base dn, or alternatively to use an existing LDAP system. So in order to implement that, my impression was that the most appropriate 
<cjwatson> yannickm1: you were cut off at "most appropriate" - IRC has a line length limit
<baali> cjwatson, ahh great will do that thank you very much
<yannickm1> ops
<yannickm1> haven't used IRC in over a decade LOL
<yannickm1> ... most appropriate way was to create a Task in TaskSel where the user can say if he wants built-in integration or not, and then based on that packages being selected of not, ask the appropriate questions / perform configuration. Do you think that's the right path, or there is a better way of doing it ?
<cjwatson> tasksel is good for nominating tasks you want the machine to perform, but don't try to shoehorn extra questions into it
<cjwatson> erm, if you can wait around, I'm late for meeting my wife for lunch and have to run
<cjwatson> I can get back to you later
<yannickm1> sure.. have a good lunch :) thanks for the help
<baali> cjwatson, great i will try to do that
<baali> have fun :)
<yannickm2> cjwatson, i posted the logs and config/build files to the mailing list
<CIA-52> debian-installer: cjwatson * r973 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.27-7 kernels.
<StevenK> Aww. No cursing in the commit log
<cjwatson> why would I curse? it's just routine
<StevenK> Well, it isn't as many ABI bumps as Hardy
<StevenK> I think we're at what, 11?
<persia> It's just been every day this week.
<StevenK> Mmmm. -4 goes in, -5 goes in, -4 gets NBS'd, -6 goes in, -5 gets NBS'd, ...
<cjwatson> I really don't see a reason to get upset about it
<cjwatson> in any case cursing would be more effort than copying and pasting the commit log from the last one
<evand> cjwatson: if you have a moment today, could you please review bug 276656 and 281100?
<cjwatson> ok, will do
<evand> thanks
<persia> cjwatson, I pushed my work-in-progress on the ubiquity task for 280014 to lp:~persia/ubiquity/trunk.  From adding some debugging statements it seems that the sequence of events is the debconf queries for the username & hostname, then the check in lnfo_loop, and then the debconf query for passwd/allow-password-empty
<persia> I'm not quite sure how that came to be the sequence, but have been trying shuffling bits about with little luck.
<cjwatson> persia: why not just check passwd/allow-password-empty once up front?
<persia> cjwatson, "up front"?
<persia> (and also because I was trying to have minimal changes to coding style and practices)
<cjwatson> oh, I see what you're doing. ok, that is up front
<cjwatson> it's a bit odd though, that sort of get/set scheme is more for UI checkboxes
<cjwatson> there's no point having a getter because it isn't changeable
<cjwatson> and likewise no point preseeding it
<cjwatson> (in usersetup.py)
<cjwatson> if you stripped out that unnecessary stuff it would be fine
<persia> I added the get and preseeding in my last wrap, because it didn't work without them.  Mind you, it doesn't work with them, so I'll revert to my previous patch, and just have the one try: chunk in usersetup.py
<persia> I think the issue is in gtk_ui.py, but I know the if logic is correct because I stuffed it with print for one run, and it reported all the right values, it just was checking *before* reading from debconf, and so used the default value from base.py
<persia> (and kde_ui.py of course, but I haven't been testing that as much)
<cjwatson> I don't see why it doesn't work; it looks correct
<cjwatson> certainly the default value in base.py should correspond to the default value in debconf templates, i.e. True
<cjwatson> oh, I think I see, usersetup.prepare probably doesn't quite manage to run before info_loop, that sort of makes sense
<persia> It seems to run about half of it, but it certainly seems racy.
<cjwatson> persia: just do it in the block of code in base.__init__ starting with db = self.debconf_communicator()
<cjwatson> that's what I actually meant by "up front"
<cjwatson> you can fetch things out of debconf there before the UI starts up
<persia> OK.  That feels like a bit of a hack, but with your blessing I'll do it that way :)
<cjwatson> it's a bit non-modular, but it's fine for the moment
<persia> At least it means I'm not chasing the race condition for any more days.
<persia> It also means I get to drop the getter/setters from all the frontends, which makes it easier to maintain.
<persia> Thanks a lot.
<CIA-52> partman-base: cjwatson * r109 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog parted_server.c):
<CIA-52> partman-base: Record that CHANGE_FILE_SYSTEM changes the partition table
<CIA-52> partman-base: (LP: #149832).
<CIA-52> tasksel: cjwatson * r1381 ubuntu/ (filter-tasks po/tasksel.pot): oops, fix skip-tasks
<CIA-52> tasksel: cjwatson * r1382 ubuntu/tasksel.pl: might as well return early if filter-tasks outputs nothing
<CIA-52> tasksel: cjwatson * r1383 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.73ubuntu11
<CIA-52> pkgsel: cjwatson * r122 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-52> pkgsel: Preseed unattended-upgrades/enable_auto_updates to true if
<CIA-52> pkgsel: unattended-upgrades is selected.
<CIA-52> pkgsel: cjwatson * r123 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.20ubuntu9
<CIA-52> pkgsel: cjwatson * r124 ubuntu/debian/changelog: retroactively mention bug number
<acoc> cjwatson, I see you make the LIVE_OUT location of download-live-filesystem empty before fetching the filesystem, is there a suggested way to use a local (livecd-rootfs created) squashfs
<cjwatson> not particularly, you'll just have to hack that up
<acoc> ok thanks
<cjwatson> I suppose you could make find-live-filesystem output a file:/// URL
<acoc> probably easier to just hack it up
<cjwatson> maybe, you'd have to hack more places if you took other approaches
<cjwatson> because you'd have to arrange for other places to look in wherever you actually keep the squashfs
<cjwatson> although I suppose if you just build it in $LIVE_OUT to start with then you can just not call download-live-filesystem
<cjwatson> s
<cjwatson> up to you
<acoc> do you remember the correct filename syntax for the squashfs file
<acoc> most of the urls are a little dated in the script
<cjwatson> ah yes, in fact just giving a plain filename will work
<cjwatson>                                                 echo "/home/cjwatson/breezy-live/ubuntu/livecd.$ARCH.$ITEM"
<cjwatson> like that
<cjwatson> whether you want to use any variables in there depends entirely on your build process
<acoc> alright thanks
<cjwatson> evand: I think your latest patch in bug 276656 is fine; please go ahead and commit that
<cjwatson> evand: and yes, send it upstream
<cjwatson> evand: grub/uuid seems fine to me too
<cjwatson> evand: though if anything goes wrong we'll have to guard it with an environment variable and use it only for USB
<cjwatson> (hoping that won't be necessary though)
<persia> cjwatson, I'm reminded.  Should the user-setup portion of 280014 go upstream?
<cjwatson> persia: yes please
<persia> And that's against user-setup, or debian-installer in Debian?
<cjwatson> user-setup
<persia> Thanks.
<cjwatson> there may even be a bug about it already
<cjwatson> #425859?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> you get to file a new one I think :)
<persia> That's OK.  I like filing bugs.
<cjwatson> persia: is lp:~persia/ubiquity/trunk ready to merge now?
<persia> I'm happy with it.  Does it look OK to you?
<persia> It's the frontend-only test, which is a lot less code than the last branch.
<cjwatson> yep, looks fine
<cjwatson> did you uncommit or something? only one revision to merge ...
<persia> --overwrite
<cjwatson> aha
<persia> I'm still a patchset user, although I have started using bzr diff to generate patches sometimes.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2890 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs): merge from lp:~persia/ubiquity/trunk
<cjwatson> patchset?
<persia> Yeah.  Create a bunch of patches.  apply them together.  quilt makes this easy, although I mostly just use patch.
<cjwatson> oh, right, I thought you were naming a tool
<persia> No :)  I'm more manual then that.  For me, it's more flexible, but I hear that bzr shelve is supposed to do most of what I want, and it's on my list of things to learn.
<cjwatson> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/ucgi/~cjwatson/blosxom/2006-01-09-bzr-shelve.html :-)
<persia> heh.  Yep.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-11
<evand> cjwatson: will do, thanks for reviewing
<acoc> hey guys, I'm using livecd-rootfs to create my filesystem image, but what tool should I be using to create the casper file (it calls for ~~~tmp/hardy-i386/CD1/casper/filesystem.kernel-generic)
<persia> Regarding 280014 : when I have a not so bright idea, I'm always happy to be told "Yes it doesn't work.  Don't do that."
<cjwatson> persia: fjp hasn't considered mobile; I don't really buy his objections
<cjwatson> persia: I was under the impression we *needed* this for devices without keyboard input
<xivulon> cjwatson we should probably move loop mounting from initramfs-tools/scripts/local to local-bottom
<xivulon> or is there a reason to have it in there?
<cjwatson> local-bottom wouldn't work; it needs to go before the root filesystem is mounted
<cjwatson> but it also potentially needs to go after local-top
<cjwatson> that's why I put it in local
<cjwatson> well, ok, right now it is after the "root" (p.s. not really) filesystem is mounted
<cjwatson> that's a bit of a cheat though and I don't really think pushing it out into a modular script would make it clearer
<xivulon> np, not a big issue at all
<cjwatson> anyway, got to go out
<xivulon> sure, will try to play with dm-loop this w/e
<persia> cjwatson, We "need" to have blank passwords for devices without keyboards.  That said, it's not considerably harder to do it differently.
<persia> fjp convinced me to do it differently, in part because I don't really like hardcoding the username anyway: I'm just not sure I could have done it differently for intrepid.
<xivulon> ah there are no dm modules in the initrd, and modprobe fails silently (which made me think that dm-loop was available)
<thingy> Hi, I need to log a bug against the project which corresponds to Ubuntu Intrepid's text mode installer. Can someone let me know what the installer is called (i.e. package name) ?
<evand> debian-installer
<thingy> evand: That is not showing up in the list of projects I can select
<evand> thingy: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+filebug
<thingy> Thanks
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2891 ubiquity/debian/ (58 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad (LP: #144741, #218636, #277451).
<CIA-52> user-setup: cjwatson * r121 ubuntu/debian/ (60 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-52> user-setup: cjwatson * r122 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.20ubuntu9
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-12
<CIA-52> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r429 ubuntu/debian/ (53 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
<CIA-52> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r430 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu3
<cjwatson> I almost have this entirely scripted now ...
<CIA-52> partman-auto: cjwatson * r272 ubuntu/debian/ (56 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
<CIA-52> partman-auto: cjwatson * r273 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 78ubuntu3
<CIA-52> partman-target: cjwatson * r731 ubuntu/debian/ (38 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
<CIA-52> partman-target: cjwatson * r732 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 55ubuntu4
<CIA-52> pkgsel: cjwatson * r125 ubuntu/debian/ (51 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
<CIA-52> pkgsel: cjwatson * r126 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.20ubuntu10
<CIA-52> oem-config: cjwatson * r539 oem-config/debian/ (9 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-52> partman-base: evand * r110 partman-base.trunk/ (debian/changelog debian/partman-base.templates init.d/parted):
<CIA-52> partman-base: Exclude devices that have mounted partitions. Useful for when installing
<CIA-52> partman-base: from a disk (LP: #276656). This can be disabled by preseeding
<CIA-52> partman-base: partman/filter_mounted to false.
<CIA-52> partman-base: evand * r111 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 121ubuntu7
 * evand is perplexed by debian/rules in grub removing files it has checked into bzr.
<evand> cjwatson: I'd appreciate it if you could take a look at bug 282037 when you get back to work.  I think my latter proposal is sound, but would like a second opinion.
<CIA-52> oem-config: cjwatson * r540 oem-config/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: user-setup 1.20ubuntu9.
<CIA-52> oem-config: cjwatson * r541 oem-config/ (10 files in 7 dirs): bump to 1.51
<CIA-52> oem-config: cjwatson * r542 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.51
<evand> A heads up, I'll be uploading a new ubiquity tonight, after grub 0.97-29ubuntu41 hits the archive.  Please let me know if anyone wants me to hold off on doing this for a few hours so they can get some last minute changes in.
<StevenK> evand: That will include the grub-installer changes so I can drop the hideous seed hack for -mid?
<evand> StevenK: which grub-installer changes?
<cjwatson> evand: I think your general approach in bug 282037 is fine, although I'm not absolutely sure about the grub-installer patch there. Is it possible that it should look more like the bootremovable stuff in the state=1 branch?
<cjwatson> evand: and how does said bootremovable stuff interact with ubiquity's boot device display? Maybe we ought to rip that out and do the whole thing differently, but we'd still have to make sure to cover both state=1 (only) and state=2 branches ...
<evand> cjwatson: Do you mean by default installing grub to the disk you're installing Ubuntu to, or only doing so when we know hd0 isn't correct, when it would be installing to the installation medium MBR?
<evand> state=1?
<cjwatson> well, I meant that it seems that in state=2 you want the default to be "install to MBR"
<cjwatson> which is the same as what you want if you answer true to the question in state=1
<cjwatson> I mean the 'if [ "$state" = 1 ]' conditional that starts at line 592
 * evand digs
<cjwatson> so it seems that both of those cases ought to be handled the same way
<cjwatson> I suspect the reason we didn't notice what was wrong for years was that we thought we'd handled it with that $bootremovable business, but actually that only applies if state=1 is taken
<cjwatson> while it might actually be bypassed
<evand> ah
<cjwatson> like I say I think your basic idea is right though
<evand> can you clarify which one though?  I proposed two options, one to always go with the device Ubuntu is being installed to, and the other to go with the device Ubuntu is being installed to if hd0 is the installation medium.
<evand> I suspect the latter, but I want to be sure.
<cjwatson> oh, right, um.
<cjwatson> given the difficulty of detecting what hd0 is it's really hard to say.
<cjwatson> for the time being, I think it may make some sense to special-case installs from USB disks, since then we know that the installation medium is about to be removed and putting the boot loader there will be bad
<cjwatson> i.e. I think your second option is probably better
<cjwatson> an example where the first option would fall down would be if you're installing to a second hard disk, where I think the sensible default is to put the boot loader where the BIOS is actually going to boot from, i.e. the first hard disk
<cjwatson> of course this won't please everyone and some people will call me names for saying the above is the sensible default, but that's why we make it selectable :)
<evand> indeed, that's the exact example I was thinking of.  Ok, noted.  I'll rework the patch to accomodate this and take another look at handling all states in grub-installer.
<StevenK> evand: The grub-installer changes for lpia == i686
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-05
<davmor2> xivulon: I'm going to have a play with wubi today and I'll comment on bug 439279
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439279 in wubi "There seems to be some instability with the installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439279
<xivulon> davmor2: thanks most appreciated, I tested it myself and didn't notice any issue
<xivulon> the only thing I would like to avoid is the second boot menu (<< cjwatson)
<davmor2> it is a completely random issue but I know cjwatson was adding some bits to try and fix it so now there are new cd's I thought I'd give it a try :)
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, also please double check the list of modules I use for grub2 (Makefile > winboot2), in case there is anything I missed
<cjwatson> hmm, so the reason the second boot menu appears is that grub2 has detected another operating system (trivially: Windows), and our current rules are that whenever it does so it shows the menu
<cjwatson> we'll need to think about how to make an exception here
<cjwatson> there isn't a switch I can easily flip to make it not show it, it's a bit trickier than that
<evand> we're getting a few reports of a bug where ubiquity crashes around partman_commit, with no error message reported: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/442060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442060 in ubiquity "ubiquity closes when formatting should be start" [Undecided,New]
<evand> just a heads up
<evand> I'm racking my brain on what could be going on here, as I cannot reproduce this myself
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r940 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new kernel.
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r941 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu40.12
<evand> Even apport failed to pick up anything for the presumed partman_commit crash (bug 442560).  Weird.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442560 in ubiquity "Installer crashes when trying to partition drive" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442560
<davmor2> evand: I've not seen it and I've done a few installs on different media and different hw
<davmor2> evand: isn't there a switch on wubi to make it's logs more verbose?
<evand> yes, at the grub menu after the nt bootloader on install select the verbose option
<davmor2> cool I'll run that I'm getting various hangs
<davmor2> meh of course now it's in verbose mode it's sailed straight bloody through.
<evand> cjwatson: does this look okay to you, or should I be more conservative and make it >= 1000? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/286145/
<evand> for the uid and gid, that is
<cjwatson> evand: seems fine to me, though I'd quote $uid and $gid in the second test too for safety
<evand> okay, will do.  Thanks for the review.
<CIA-33> partman-target: evand * r776 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/clear_partitions):
<CIA-33> partman-target: Do not ever set the UID and GID for the to-be-created user to 0 in
<CIA-33> partman-target: clear_partitions (LP: #442998).
<CIA-33> partman-target: evand * r777 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 64ubuntu2
<ara> cjwatson, in latest karmic images, if live is started in Spanish (or karmic is installed in Spanish), the ubuntu main menu appears in Engilsh (Applications, Places, System). The rest (including submenus of those) appear correctly in Spanish. Is that known? If not, which package should i be filling a bug against?
<cjwatson> ara: I don't know; can you ask the desktop team?
<ara> cjwatson, sure
<davmor2> this is weird.  Using the verbose mode I don't seem to get any hang ups any more during the linux install.  however it does fail to boot and is really starting to pee me off now :(
 * davmor2 is hating wubi with a vengeance, why oh why won't you work
<davmor2> cjwatson, evand, xivulon: 1 out of 9 installs worked.  All the logs and grub.cfg are identical to those already on line meh
 * xivulon sets aside coins for davmor2 beer
<xivulon> I'll try again tonight I'll see if I can reproduce
<cjwatson> evand: did you publish the updated wubi?
<cjwatson> (with the syncio fix)
<davmor2> 153 is on todays iso
<xivulon> I tried from trunk with the fix in there
<davmor2> 153 is the same as on the beta I think
<cjwatson> need at least 154
<cjwatson> message:
<cjwatson>   Pass rootflags= rather than ROOTFLAGS=, since as far as I can tell
<cjwatson>   initramfs-tools ignores the latter.
<xivulon> this time you can edit the boot line manually
<davmor2> cjwatson: thanks I'll have a look at the version on tomorrows and try again :)
<davmor2> if 154 stabilises ubuntu then I'll try across the board and see if they all work
<davmor2> right I'm calling it a night
<evand> cjwatson: doing so now
<rgreening> evand: ping
<evand> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> evand: care to look at bug 440719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440719 in usb-creator "usb-creator-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in add_file_source_dialog()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440719
<rgreening> evand: I think we need to use unicode strings in several places instead of just cast to str
<rgreening> like specifying the source iso could be in a dir with utf8
<rgreening> evand: this happens in the frontend for kde, gtk and in the helper app.
<rgreening> evand: as well as install.py
<evand> indeed, we should be using unicode instead of ascii strings
<evand> transliterating where necessary
<rgreening> do you have time to look at fixing?
<evand> indeed
<evand> just not tonight
<rgreening> ok. ty
<rgreening> want me to subscribe the bug to you?
<rgreening> assign I mean
<evand> please do
<rgreening> k
<rgreening> evand: I have about 5 minutes ... I can change the kde front-end.. do I replace str with unicode? yes? And should it work for both target and source?
<evand> I suspect many of them are already unicode strings, and therefore the cast is unnecessary.  I'd have to look though.
<rgreening> evand: ok. changed all refs in kde frontend to unicode. I'll commit to bzr. you can review...
<rgreening> done
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r228 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Fix KDE frontend to use unicode rather than str for converting strings.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-06
<CIA-33> ubiquity: shtylman * r3498 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Limit width of side breadcumbs in kde for long translation text.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Using elided text where needed (LP: #438918)
<rgreening> hey shtylman
<arthur_l> hi all
<davmor2> hello
<arthur_l> on an installer when doing the partitionning of the dual boot option
<arthur_l> the default size of the ubuntu partition is 2.5G
<cjwatson> there's a bug about that, it's supposed to depend on the partition you're resizing to make room
<arthur_l> is there a way of setting a bigger value in the preseed ?
<arthur_l> the disk is 160G and the last partition has 80M of data on it
<arthur_l> cjwatson: do you have a reference to that bug ?
<cjwatson> not offhand, no
<cjwatson> somewhere on ubiquity but that doesn't narrow it down much
<cjwatson> I don't think the resizer is preseedable unfortunately, we just need to fix it
<cjwatson> arthur_l: BTW which installer are you using, just to check?
<arthur_l> jaunty ?
<arthur_l> (am using remastersys)
<cjwatson> no, which installer
<cjwatson> text-mode, graphical, ...
<cjwatson> alternate/desktop/whatever
<arthur_l> graphical
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r229 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/install.py): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * usbcreator/install.py:
<CIA-33> usb-creator:  - Do not copy /syslinux/syslinux.cfg to root of disk, no longer needed.
<CIA-33> usb-creator:  - Look at all files ending in .cfg under the syslinux directory when
<CIA-33> usb-creator:  updating configuration files based on the options selected in usb-creator.
<CIA-33> usb-creator:  - Strip tabs when parsing iso/syslinx config files to correctly identify
<CIA-33> usb-creator:  commands in a syslinux config file that indents lines.
<davmor2> meh today's image still has r153 on :(
 * evand checks
<evand> davmor2: I disagree :).  I just pulled down the Ubuntu 20091006 amd64 image and it has wubi r156
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 20091006 could not be found
 * evand kicks ubottu
<davmor2> evand: Ah yeah my bag.  I was looking at the rev number on the remover D'oh
<davmor2> evand: sorry to alarm you with that one :)
<evand> no worries
<davmor2> evand: locked up on 7%, text says scanning disks
<CIA-33> debian-installer: ogra * r1184 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): debian/control: move redboot-imx51-babbage to the bootloader section in the comments, run debian/genbuilddeps so the new build-dep gets actually picked up
<davmor2> Right I'm going to try a fresh vista and try again
<evand> davmor2: when you say locked up, do you mean completely, or can you ctrl-alt-f2?
<davmor2> evand: I'm wondering if it might just be a bit of hiccup so I'm starting with a clean vista.  and only the install locked up
<davmor2> evand: Ah fscking wubi.  Now locks up at 100% on text computing the new partitions....
<evand> can you switch to a virtual terminal?
<davmor2> evand: Nope
<evand> lovely
<davmor2> evand: can't bring up alt-f2 either
<evand> alt-f2 wont work
<evand> you're not in a gnome session
 * davmor2 reboots to check the wubi log in vista
<evand> does the mouse move?  do you have a flashing caps lock light?
<evand> the wubi log isn't going to have anything relevant to it locking up at this point
<davmor2> evand: mouse move, no flashing caps
<evand> but you cannot get ctrl-alt-f2 to work?
<davmor2> fortunately hadn't rebooted
<davmor2> No I just tried a-c-F1->F6 none of them worked
<evand> okay
<davmor2> evand: I don't know if it's relevant but I'm getting a single flashing light from the hd,  once a second roughly and only for a split second.
<davmor2> hd led I should say
<evand> I don't suppose you have a serial cable, a serial port, and another computer with a serial port?
<davmor2> no cable I don't think.  Give me a bit to rummage through my box of bits
<evand> (I'm assuming this windows installation is on physical hardware and not in a virtual machine)
<davmor2> evand: yeap
<davmor2> evand: No lead sorry :(
<evand> no worries
<davmor2> evand: is it worth getting a lead?
<evand> I can't say for certain.  If there is indeed a kernel panic here, and you have a serial port on both machines, it should allow us to capture it.
<davmor2> evand: on a weird note I can switch to terminal just before it stops
<evand> perhaps it's just me, but the latest daily live CD seems to be horrendously broken in partman-commit.
<davmor2> evand: I haven't run any real tests.  That might explain the issues in wubi too would it?
<davmor2> evand: I'm just running it an install on another box
<davmor2> evand: detecting filesystems... I get a window popup that has a no entry sign and a bunch of ?s
<evand> davmor2: are you able to log in quick enough to tail -f /var/log/kern.log? (for the wubi install)
<evand> yeah, that's what I'm seeing as well
<davmor2> evand: I can drop into terminal before it locks up yes
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3499 ubiquity/debian/ (3 files):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Stop Upstart jobs when switching to runlevel 0 or 6, which I think fixes
<CIA-33> ubiquity: repeated respawns on shutdown (LP: #432140).
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3500 ubiquity/debian/changelog: r3494 fixed LP: #441622
<NCommander> I'm writing a new partman module for armel+dove to allow us to sanely support manual partitioning
<NCommander> What's the best way to test said module once its compiled into a udeb
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r706 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper): Merge from lp:~tormodvolden/casper/inspect-dm: Scan device-mapper (RAID) devices for live filesystem (LP: #385305).
<cjwatson> NCommander: easiest way is to put it on a web server and write a little preseed file that fetches and udpkg -i's it in preseed/early_command
<cjwatson> e.g. from an earlier test of mine:
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/early_command string wget http://riva.pelham.vpn.ucam.org/~cjwatson/tmp/partman-lvm_66ubuntu2_all.udeb && udpkg -i partman-lvm_66ubuntu2_all.udeb
<davmor2> evand: okay weirder.  If I drop into the terminal before it dies at 100% it continues through to 7% scanning disks and then the install dies.
<cjwatson> NCommander: if you make the bzr branch owned by ~ubuntu-installer, I can (a) add you to that team (b) help
<NCommander> cjwatson, I'm still assembling the udeb, but I think I need to be in the team before I can move a branch to it
<NCommander> (I'm basically castrating partman-ext2r0 to do what I want, since its 90% of what I needed already)
<davmor2> lunch
<cjwatson> NCommander: added you
<NCommander> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> NCommander: using another partman module as a base is normal enough - please use partman-ext2r0 from d-i svn as your base, though, as it converts to debhelper v7 and that'll save me doing it again to your branch. :)
<cjwatson> (and no need to preserve the changelog from -ext2r0 or anything)
<ogra> though castrating sounds scary ... if you make a mistake, doesnt it reproduce itself *with* that bug then ? :P
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3501 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Save /var/log/installer/debug to the target system if it exists.
<NCommander> cjwatson, argh, I already based off the source package >.<;
<NCommander> cjwatson, can I just rip the debian folder from d-i svn?
<cjwatson> just svn log and svn diff ...
<NCommander> cjwatson, /me nods
 * NCommander fails
<NCommander> cjwatson, as a second note, we don't have working alternatives for the dove just yet. Is there an easy(ish) way to test with ubiquity :-)?
<cjwatson> wah
<cjwatson> uh, pain in excelsis
<cjwatson> I don't suppose it's just a simple matter of programming to bring d-i up?
<cjwatson> well. you *can* drop the source package into d-i/source/ and fiddle with d-i/lists/armel and ubiquity/ubiquity.install.armel or whatever the files are to get the bits installed
<cjwatson> if it's not doing anything too complicated then that might work
<cjwatson> if it is then you might have to extend ubiquity/components/partman.py too (avoid if possible)
<NCommander> cjwatson, well, we need ubiquity in all cases :-/
<NCommander> ^it in
<NCommander> cjwatson, I might spend some cycles fixing the alternate cds
<cjwatson> right, it's just a lot easier to bring it up in d-i first if at all possible
<ogra> the d-i env should be working, shouldnt it ?
<ogra> it will just not properly install
<cjwatson> where does it fall over?
 * ogra only knows that imx doesnt get past CD detection, but the netinst works far enough here to get to partman for testing
<NCommander> cjwatson, d-cd just needs to be hit hard to pass the correct options so d-i can find its brain
<NCommander> (try-usb isn't passed in)
 * NCommander is trying to figure out how to regenerate the templates ...
<cjwatson> debconf-updatepo
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r29 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 4
<evand> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/286961/ is that target location okay by you?
<cjwatson> evand: yeah, that should be fine
<cjwatson> thanks for dealing with that
<evand> ok cool
<evand> sure thing
<NCommander> cjwatson, pushed to lp:~ubuntu-installer/partman-uboot/ubuntu. Completely untested ATM
<turtle4464> cjwatson, i have tried installing ubuntu 9.10 alphas 5 and 6 as well as the beta, but it crashes on the installation of grub 2 to the MBR
<cjwatson> could I see the full logs plese?
<cjwatson> please, rather
<turtle4464> ummm, i pasted a pastebin of them in #grub channel last saturday morning, but i can't see the logs because it was from a livecd, are they kept online like ubuntu logs?
<turtle4464> err one sec, my friend who i pasted them to is getting them for me
<turtle4464> sorry cjwatson, still looking for the logs
<turtle4464> cjwatson, here http://pastebin.ca/1590707
<turtle4464> cjwatson, here is the second http://pastebin.ca/1590774
<cjwatson> any particular reason you posted snippets of the logs rather than just the whole syslog file?
<turtle4464> cjwatson, i only posted the part where the installer was trying to install grub, because thats where the installer crashed
<cjwatson> I don't debug incomplete syslogs
<turtle4464> does that log have anything useful?
<cjwatson> it says that the dmraid set is broken
<cjwatson> #
<cjwatson> Oct  3 15:05:44 ubuntu ubiquity: ERROR: isw device for volume "Volume0" broken on /dev/sda in RAID set "isw_bgiiahbjbc_Volume0"
<cjwatson> #
<cjwatson> Oct  3 15:05:44 ubuntu ubiquity: ERROR: isw: wrong # of devices in RAID set "isw_bgiiahbjbc_Volume0" [1/2] on /dev/sda
<cjwatson> it doesn't say why
<turtle4464> yea, i don't really know what that means
<cjwatson> it could be that the installer's failing to assemble it properly, or it could be genuinely broken. I can't tell, sorry
<turtle4464> oh
<turtle4464> could me having a second storage drive connected be affecting it?
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I don't know; dmraid is just saying it's degraded, which would normally mean that one of the drives in the set is broken or missing
<cjwatson> or misconfigured
<turtle4464> i am not running raid at all, i don't even know how, there is 1 160GB OS drive which i let the installer use completely for the OS, and 1 1TB drive with just avi files
<cjwatson> turtle4464: it looks like you have raid metadata on your disk though
<cjwatson> of the inferior BIOS RAID variety, but that's probably not your fault :)
<turtle4464> cjwatson, i've never run raid, at least not intentionally, ubuntu 9.04 installs fine, is there something else i could be doing?
<cjwatson> no, what's probably happening is that now we have (slightly) better support for dmraid than we used to
<cjwatson> but unfortunately your computer appears to be set up with the capability for dmraid, but it's only actually configured on one drive so the dmraid tools don't like it
<turtle4464> O.O
<turtle4464> this is generic hardware, intel dp35dp mobo, q6600
<cjwatson> I don't need model numbers, thanks :)
<cjwatson> it's a bug in grub-installer that it's trying to install to dmraid despite dmraid being broken
<cjwatson> (the model numbers don't mean anything to me anyway. dmraid is a commodity feature)
<turtle4464> ah
<turtle4464> what can i do to fix it, really want to run new ubuntu :(
<cjwatson> could you please file a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+filebug?no-redirect, attaching those logs
<cjwatson> and I'll see what we can do
<turtle4464> would a hard wipe of the OS drive help, and disconnect the storage drive during installation?
<cjwatson> actually, I'd rather we had the opportunity to fix this bug and use you as a test case :-)
<turtle4464> :O
<cjwatson> if you file a bug, you'll get notified when we fix it, and can then try the next daily build
<turtle4464> this is my only computer though, will i have to be installing a new version all the time?
<cjwatson> I think it should hopefully only take us one go
<turtle4464> ok, lemme set up a launchpad account, or i don't suppose you could file it for me
<cjwatson> well, if I do then you won't get notified automatically
<cjwatson> I'm very bad at keeping track of things in my head, there's just too much
<turtle4464> i'll bookmark the bug and check it hourly :P
<turtle4464> lol
<cjwatson> I think I do actually know what the problem is, I spotted it the other day
<turtle4464> if you fix it, i'll send cake :D
<turtle4464> cjwatson, could i test it in a virtual OS, so i wouldn't have to re-install everything?
<cjwatson> not effectively
<turtle4464> oh :<
<turtle4464> do i still need to make the bug report, or do you already know how to fix it?
<cjwatson> the problem is specific to your disk layout. A virtual OS would have a different disk
<turtle4464> ah ok
<cjwatson> please do file a bug
<turtle4464> silly email registrations :(
<cjwatson> I have a guess at a fix, which I'll arrange for you to be able to try out in tomorrow's daily build
<cjwatson> (meeting now)
<turtle4464> ok sure ty :)
<cjwatson> (but a bug will still help, because that lets me attach the fix to it, which is useful for history)
<turtle4464> ok, i'll make one now
<turtle4464> cjwatson, what should i make the summary?
<cjwatson> turtle4464: "grub-installer breaks on disks with dmraid metadata but only one disk"
<cjwatson> or something like that
<cjwatson> and you can just copy and paste this IRC log for a detailed description, if you like
<turtle4464> i'll pastebin this IRC conversation
<cjwatson> no need, there's a space in the bug filing form for a description, you can paste into that
<turtle4464> oh sorry, here is the bug cjwatson https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/444583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444583 in grub-installer "grub-installer breaks on disks with dmraid metadata but only one disk" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> thank you
<turtle4464> np
<turtle4464> thanks for helping me fix it
<davmor2> evand: Right is there any point carrying on with this wubi testing if the partitioner is broke any way?
<evand> not at the moment
<CIA-33> installation-report: evand * r69 installation-report.ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/94save-logs):
<CIA-33> installation-report: Write /cdrom/.disk/info to /var/log/installer/media-info
<CIA-33> installation-report: (LP: #364649).
<CIA-33> installation-report: evand * r70 installation-report/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.39ubuntu2
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3502 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Write /cdrom/.disk/info to /var/log/installer/media-info
<CIA-33> ubiquity: (LP: #364649).
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r816 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-33> grub-installer: Fix mishandling of loop variable that caused the semi-manual
<CIA-33> grub-installer: dmraid/multipath/mdadm handling to fire even for disks that don't need
<CIA-33> grub-installer: it (LP: #444583).
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r817 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-33> grub-installer: Never use the semi-manual GRUB setup code for GRUB 2, since it won't
<CIA-33> grub-installer: work anyway.
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r818 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.43ubuntu5
<CIA-33> partman-base: evand * r168 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog parted_server.c):
<CIA-33> partman-base: Use linux-swap(v1) instead of linux-swap(new) to reflect changes to
<CIA-33> partman-base: parted.
<evand> Is it sensible to also bump the version dependency on libparted?
<cjwatson> why change that? you shouldn't need to
<cjwatson> linux-swap(new) still works
<cjwatson> or if it doesn't, it's a parted bug
<cjwatson> and it'd be a parted bug I *really* want to fix
<turtle4464> thanks cjwatson, so i guess i'll be OK to try the final of ubuntu 9.10?
<cjwatson> turtle4464: I'd really like you to try tomorrow's daily build if you can
<cjwatson> I'd like to have another opportunity to fix this in case this attempt failed ...
<turtle4464> what time are they usually made at?
<cjwatson> 8am-ish UK time
<turtle4464> so 3 am my time
<turtle4464> i work 9 am - 9 pm the next 3 days, so i'm not sure if i'll get a chance to test it, i'll give it a try tomorrow night though
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<turtle4464> cjwatson, just a quick question before i step out, will the daily cd from tomorrow be as stable as the beta, and since i assume it only comes in the alternate cd, how do i get logs off it to save if something goes wrong, and is it safe to use unetbootin to install it from a usb
<cjwatson> turtle4464: in general daily builds aren't as stable as the beta - the reason I'm asking for a daily build is that it gives me an extra chance to fix things if it doesn't work
<cjwatson> turtle4464: we do daily builds of the desktop CD too
<cjwatson> turtle4464: I'm not familiar with unetbootin; we normally recommend usb-creator for USB installations (since we develop it)
<turtle4464> cjwatson, its just on this page i only saw alternate cds http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<turtle4464> sorry, i didn't see this page http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<cjwatson> indeed
<CIA-33> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r717 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/resize.sh):
<CIA-33> partman-partitioning: Set prefsize in get_*resize_range functions; pass RAWPREFSIZE instead of
<CIA-33> partman-partitioning: RAWCURSIZE to ubiquity (preferred size instead of current size) and stop
<CIA-33> partman-partitioning: passing ORISIZE. This allows ubiquity to set sensible preferred sizes
<CIA-33> partman-partitioning: when resizing partitions (LP: #421407).
<CIA-33> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r718 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 72ubuntu2
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3503 ubiquity/ (6 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: In the auto-resize bar, use the preferred partition size requested by
<CIA-33> ubiquity: partman-auto/partman-partitioning, rather than hardcoding the maximum
<CIA-33> ubiquity: size or making up our own (LP: #421407).
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3504 ubiquity/debian/ (40 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Update imported translations from gtk+2.0 2.18.1-1ubuntu1 (adds Asturian
<CIA-33> ubiquity: and Bengali).
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3505 ubiquity/ (155 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3506 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.41ubuntu2,
<CIA-33> ubiquity: console-setup 1.34ubuntu4, flash-kernel 2.13ubuntu12, grub-installer
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 1.43ubuntu5, partman-partitioning 72ubuntu2, partman-target 64ubuntu2.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3507 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.29
<ElNerdoDeGeek> Hey, who should I get in touch with for a proposed (fairly major) Wubi feature?
<ElNerdoDeGeek> Wow. This place has REALLY nice acoustics.
<lool> cjwatson: Hi, I'd like your input on setting cdrom-detect/try-usb=true by default in armel images; either we add it to the kernel cmdline (easy but a tad ugly) or we add an arch-specific preseed file; do you think the latter is worthwhile or simply too much?  (Or we could also set try-usb by default on armel)
<cjwatson> normally I'd prefer an architecture-specific preseed file, but preseeding is processed after cdrom-detect (unless you use initrd preseeding but why bother)
<cjwatson> I think my recommendation would be to add it to the kernel command line for now
<bdmurray> has anybody looked at bug 441242?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441242 in ubiquity "Ubiquity generates bad fstab with NTFS partitions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441242
<cjwatson> bdmurray: yes, it's on my list
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, great
<CIA-33> partman-base: cjwatson * r169 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 133ubuntu3
<CIA-33> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r579 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog fstab.d/basic):
<CIA-33> partman-basicfilesystems: Don't check NTFS at boot, since we have no fsck.ntfs right now
<CIA-33> partman-basicfilesystems: (LP: #441242).
<CIA-33> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r580 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 63ubuntu2
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3508 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-base 133ubuntu3,
<CIA-33> ubiquity: partman-basicfilesystems 63ubuntu2.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3509 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.30
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1184 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.31-12 kernels.
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1185 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu65
<CIA-33> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r682 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.70ubuntu2
<CIA-33> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r451 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.31ubuntu3
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r707 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.199
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-07
<CIA-33> debian-installer: ogra * r1186 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): move redboot-imx51-babbage to the bootloader section in the comments, run debian/genbuilddeps so the new build-dep gets actually picked up
<CIA-33> debian-installer: ogra * r1187 ubuntu/debian/changelog: release 20081029ubuntu66
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r134 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog disk-detect.sh): Fix db_fget arguments when checking for partman-iscsi preseeding.
<ogra> initializing disk label (MBR and partition table)...
<ogra> sh: udevadm: not found
<ogra> sh: udevadm: not found
<ogra> does anyone have an idea what parted does with udevadm ?
<cjwatson> all kinds of things
<turtle4464> good morning cjwatson
<ogra> (the line causing the udevadm messages is: parted -s "$DEV" mklabel msdos ... while DEV is an image)
<cjwatson> turtle4464: hello
<cjwatson> ogra: why not grep
<ogra> because i'm a lazy bastard :)
<turtle4464> cjwatson, did your fix land in the october 7 daily?
 * ogra gets parted source
<cjwatson> turtle4464: I believe so, although I have not yet personally verified that it works
<cjwatson> the version number matches
<turtle4464> cjwatson, its 5 am here and i can't sleep, so i figured i'd give it a shot :p
<ogra> +        if (system ("udevadm settle") != 0) {
<ogra> +                /* ignore failures */
<ogra> +        }
<ogra> grin
<ogra> ok, seems i can ignore it
<turtle4464> cjwatson, the file http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-i386.iso should work correct?
<cjwatson> should
<turtle4464> do you know if mirrors carry the daily builds, because at this speed, i'll get it in 2 hours
<cjwatson> rsync from a previous one
<turtle4464> huh?
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RsyncCdImage
<cjwatson> (mirrors don't typically carry dailies, no)
<CIA-33> partman-target: cjwatson * r778 ubuntu/debian/ (partman-target.install changelog install):
<CIA-33> partman-target: Merge debian/partman-target.install into debian/install, as otherwise
<CIA-33> partman-target: critical files in /lib/partman/choose_method don't get installed
<CIA-33> partman-target: (LP: #444804).
<cjwatson> turtle4464: though bug 444804 may get in your way, I don't know; let me know if the partitioner acts weirdly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444804 in partman-target "debian installer mini iso - can't choose file system type" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444804
<turtle4464> cjwatson, is it safer if i just wait until the release candidate?
<cjwatson> turtle4464: no, please try the daily
<turtle4464> cjwatson, how can i install it if the partitioner doesn't work :s
<cjwatson> I didn't say it *would* be broken!
<cjwatson> I said there was a possibility! I was warning you!
<cjwatson> in case it was, and you got confused
<cjwatson> sigh, I should just not say anything
 * turtle4464 runs around in confused circles xD
<cjwatson> pretend I never spoke.
<CIA-33> partman-target: cjwatson * r779 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 64ubuntu3
<cjwatson> ogra: could you use debcommit -r when releasing debian-installer, please?
<cjwatson> ogra: if you don't, we have to tag manually
<cjwatson> ogra: huh, and why is the tag for 20081029ubuntu66 set one version behind the commit saying "release 20081029ubuntu66"?
<turtle4464> cjwatson, at the bottom of the usb startup disk maker, what does the store documents thing do, keep it on the usb drive?
<cjwatson> turtle4464: yes, it means that changes to the live session are persistent on the USB stick rather than being lost on reboot as they would be ordinarily
<turtle4464> so i'd probably select discard on shutdown
<turtle4464> cjwatson, so that parted bug is fixed, so i won't run into the problem?
<cjwatson> which parted bug?
<turtle4464> 444804
<cjwatson> turtle4464: it's fixed but not in the image you have. However *please* don't worry about it. It won't corrupt your disk silently, it will either fail or succeed.
<turtle4464> ok
<turtle4464> its too early in the morning for worrying anyways :(
<cjwatson> I shouldn't have mentioned it
<turtle4464> lol
<turtle4464> supposing it installs, do you think its safe to run it until karmic is final?
<cjwatson> sure, you can just upgrade
<cjwatson> you don't have to reinstall from scratch when a new version comes out or anything
<ogra> cjwatson, oh, i usually do bzr tag and then bzr commit (thats how we do it in ltsp upstream since years, hard to get used to do it the other way around), i'll use debcommit in the future
 * cjwatson moves the tag
 * evand sighs https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/258603
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258603 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with InstallStepError in configure_user()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<evand> sometimes I wish we could lock down malone so that only ~installer-team could manage the status and priority of bugs.
<evand> apport equally needs to do a better job at duplicate detection
<turtle4464> cjwatson, got the image, gonna install now with the usb creator
<turtle4464> cjwatson, if i run into problems i'll use webchat to talk to you
<turtle4464> see you on the flip side
<davmor2> evand: my god giving yourself the ability to control your own bugs, next you'll want to rule the world ;)
<turtle4464> cjwatson: you there?
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson:  ssshhhh don't look, and don't say a word but it looks like the first wubi run might be working-ish
<evand> I think there may be something I'm missing with this /home/$USER being owned by root bug.  It's popping up all too often.
<evand> davmor2: hooray
<davmor2> evand: what starts pylauncher is it wubi itself or is it the cd run script?
<evand> the autorun script should (but doesn't) run "wubi", which in turn runs the pylauncher binary, which in turn runs the python process, which runs the actual wubi code.
<evand> I'm sure we can find a way to layer a few more steps in there :)
<evand> err autorun config file
<davmor2> evand: grab todays image then I'm having issues with the auto-run saying it can't launch pylauncher but works fine if I double click on wubi.exe
<evand> can you take a screenshot, or jot down the exact error message?
<evand> and pastebin the wubi log
<davmor2> evand: will do as soon as this finishes installing
<turtle4464> cjwatson: the installer is hanging
<turtle4464> this is the last message in system logs Oct  7 10:12:19 ubuntu ubiquity: /usr/lib/ubiquity/apt-setup/generators/01setup: 7: cannot open /target/etc/apt/sources.list: No such file
<turtle4464> cjwatson: what should i do?
<davmor2> evand: wubi is stuck at 80% Configuring apt
<davmor2> I click the skip button but it's doing nothing :(
<evand> davmor2: what do the logs say?
<davmor2> I'll check in a second
<evand> specifically, /var/log/installer/debug and /var/log/syslog
<evand> great, thanks
<turtle4464> evand: my installer stops at 80% as well with the error ubuntu ubiquity: /usr/lib/ubiquity/apt-setup/generators/01setup: 7: cannot open /target/etc/apt/sources.list: No such file
<evand> turtle4464: can you please pastebin full logs (/var/log/installer/debug and /var/log/syslog)
<davmor2> evand: I can't see anything horrific here http://www.davmor2.co.uk/wubi/syslog
<evand> you both seem to have the same problem
 * evand investigates
<turtle4464> evand: is there any way to force it to install?
<cpi> hello. i have two problems installing karmic to an AoE disk.
<cpi> first: the installer, doesn't recognice /dev/ether/e* as block device. if i do a symlink from sda to ether/e0.0 i can partition the aoe disk but get an error during base system installation.
<evand> turtle4464: no.  Have you tried installing from the beta?
<turtle4464> evand: yes, it wont install, cjwatson was wanting me to test today's release
<davmor2> evand: did you get that link before we were all rudely netsplit :)
<evand> turtle4464: I'll ask that cjwatson direct you further.  I don't want to suggest you try to install a previous release if he's keen to see if your bug is fixed.
<turtle4464> ok
<evand> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> cool
<evand> cjwatson: in Lucid do you think we should show the slideshow in oem-config?
<turtle4464> evand: do you know how to fix the error i am getting?
<evand> turtle4464: not yet.  I'm investigating it, but I don't have an estimated time for a fix.
<davmor2> evand: No!  Oem's don't care and the enduser won't see it all unless you eek out their install process
<evand> davmor2: I think you misunderstand.  End users would see it.
<davmor2> evand: all of it though?
<evand> Well that's the catch.  The install process for oem-config is significantly shorter than the one for ubiquity.
<davmor2> evand: that's what I mean.  You'd either need to create an uber fast one or a shorter one at which point it just gets silly
<davmor2> evand: do you want me to reboot and see if anything shows up in the wubi log?
<evand> davmor2: nothing post-reboot from Windows will show up in the wubi log, as nothing writes to it at that point, unless you mean installation-logs.zip.
<evand> the Wubi log is just for the Windows program
<cjwatson> turtle4464: can you get the full /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman files out for me, please?
<cjwatson> let's confirm that you and davmor2 really have the same problem
<cjwatson> evand: hmm, tricky problem isn't it, I'm not sure
<cjwatson> evand: this may be my fault, I changed apt-setup to do progress info
<cjwatson> evand: apparently I didn't add PROGRESS to the apt-setup component's questions though - maybe that's it?
<davmor2> cjwatson: Is this for wubi?
<davmor2> if so I can tell you that pressing on the skip button does nothing
<cjwatson> davmor2: it's speculation ;-)
<davmor2> cjwatson: would be nice if you wanted to apply a fix and respin.  I could re-test this afternoon then and maybe we could have a working wubi wow that really would be a first :)
<cjwatson> still rsyncing myself, if evand's already on it he'll be quicker
 * davmor2 offers to drop down with a cd if it's faster 
<cjwatson> my ADSL sucks but I'm not sure it's quite that bad :)
<cjwatson> I did prevail on Ian Jackson once to bring me a DVD by sneakernet, but that was a bit more substantial
<ogra> cjwatson, i'm just testing my SD card netinstaller, it works fine so far, i'm in pkgsel now (right after tasksel and it is installing ubuntu-desktop atm) and it seems logging only shows the error messages ... i dont see it installing stuff in the log... is that wanted ?
<davmor2> :D
<ogra> things like "Obsolete Command TITLE ..." or "creating user: haldaemon" etc
<ogra> oh, i spoke to early now it spits out something that looks as usual
<davmor2> ogra: does it look like a wee timorous beastie with big pointy teeth?
<cjwatson> it can take a while for apt to get round to things sometimes
<turtle4464> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ca/1601024
<davmor2> right lunch. cjwatson if you get anything together let me know :)
<ogra> davmor2, nah, its a babbage board they cant produce anything that looks scary :)
<cjwatson> turtle4464: ok, yeah, same as davmor2 then, thanks - we'll get a new build out ASAP
<evand> cjwatson: I don't think it's a matter of progress support.  The error message is /target/etc/apt/sources.list not existing.
<cjwatson> evand: are you sure that's actually what's breaking it though? I think that message is normal
<evand> ah, fair enough
<evand> Oct  7 08:22:38 debconf (filter): <-- DATA debconf-apt-progress/preparing type text
<evand> Oct  7 08:22:38 debconf (filter): ignoring unknown (multi-line?) command
<evand> I stand corrected :)
<cjwatson> gosh, did we really never implement DATA in debconffilter?
<evand> heh, I guess not
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1188 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Move Dove images to 2.6.31-206 kernels.
<turtle4464> cjwatson: im at work right now, but just wondering if a new image has been made to test
<cjwatson> not yet
<cjwatson> evand: how goes?
<evand> working through adding DATA in debconffilter
<turtle4464> cjwatson: i'm at work for the next 12 hours, so i might just try tomorrow's daily build, if thats ok
<cjwatson> turtle4464: yeah, probably best. Thanks for the attempt today and sorry it didn't work out
<turtle4464> no problem cjwatson, if worst comes to worst, i might only be able to get time to try it out saturday morning, but i know you aren't here on weekends :s
<turtle4464> gotta run, thanks again, will talk to you when i get the chance
<lbt_> hi... having some issues with preseed. I can't get the installer to ask me d-i passwd/user-uid. I've set it to "seen false" and debconf/priority is high
<cjwatson> it's never asked
<cjwatson> you can't do that
<cjwatson> it's only provided for preseeding - there's no interactive component
<lbt_> ah... I'm setting up desktops for different users
<lbt_> mmm ... so I'd could enter it at kernel prompt
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> though wouldn't LDAP be slightly less painful to maintain?
<cjwatson> if you need uids to be distinct, you'll probably want them in some central database anyway
<lbt_> Oh, I've told them...
<lbt_> I have ldap on a VM
<lbt_> with gosa and luma
<lbt_> they like it
<lbt_> but.... usb install first
<lbt_> <grin>
<evand> cjwatson: is this really as simple as http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/287911/ or can you think of a situation where further processing would be needed?
<evand> err stick a return True on that, obviously
<evand> bad mental copy and paste job out of KVM
<cjwatson> evand: am I missing a reason why we don't need PROGRESS in AptSetup.prepare? is it implicitly handled by Install.prepare already?
<cjwatson> evand: I suspect the main test is whether it works :)
<cjwatson> evand: also, I'd have thought you'd need to call self.db.command too - any reason not to just omit the second hunk of that diff and let it fall through to the general command handling at the end?
<cjwatson> (i.e. the real debconf frontend probably needs to see the DATA command)
<evand> cjwatson: I added PROGRESS to aptsetup.prepare as well.  Apologies, I forgot I did that.
<cjwatson> ah, ok. I can't remember whether it's necessary :)
<evand> cjwatson: because it gets noisy about the template already having a type, if memory serves
<evand> but perhaps that's just me getting things confused in my head
<evand> I'll poke at it some more tonight or tomorrow morning
<evand> as I have to head out in a few minutes
<cjwatson> hmm, oh, well, I suppose it is using the same debconf database
<cjwatson> more or less
<cjwatson> it probably won't actually break anything to have it not pass through the DATA
<cjwatson> (I don't think)
<cjwatson> if it works, I'd just go ahead and commit it if I were you, since it's an installation-breaker
<evand> okay
<evand> will do
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3510 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Handle DATA commands in debconffilter. Support PROGRESS in the apt-
<CIA-33> ubiquity: setup component (LP: #445385).
<turtle4464> cjwatson: is there a fix out?
<turtle4464> sorry, just jumping on quickly at work
<SuspectZero> hey there.
<SuspectZero> i have an ubuntu based distro which has a customized ubiquity installer. i was wondering how i could utilize lupin-casper and lupin-support so that the iso can be loop mounted?
<cjwatson> so, as I said on #grub, first try installing those packages in your live filesystem
<cjwatson> there's a decent chance that will just work; we don't do anything much more complex than that ourselves
<SuspectZero> ok i'll do it again
<SuspectZero> maybe i screwed somethign up :)
<cjwatson> actually, you don't need lupin-support in the live filesystem, I don't think
<cjwatson> although it does help with getting grub-mkconfig to emit the right grub.cfg bits
<cjwatson> this is a bit in flux, you do need *very* current karmic packages
<SuspectZero> am i in over my head if i dont know wht karmic packages are?
<SuspectZero> XD
<mdke> hi there. I appreciate it's not a support channel but you may be able to help when #ubuntu couldn't. Are there any risks associated with using my gnupg or ssh key from a persistent live usb created with usb-creator (using the default "ubuntu" user)
<cjwatson> SuspectZero: hmm, if you aren't already using karmic (our current development branch) then this may not work very well
<cjwatson> SuspectZero: grub2 *exists* in 9.04 (jaunty), but it's not all that well integrated
<SuspectZero> i honestly dont even know what karmic is, i'll have to figure out if the distro im modding actually does
<cjwatson> mdke: only that the USB drive is small and portable and thus easy to steal, but presumably you'd protect it; I can't think of any intrinsic risks
<cjwatson> mdke: well, apparmor's disabled on the live system, so you might want to be a bit more careful than usual about malware
<cjwatson> mdke: that's the only thing that comes to mind really
<mdke> cjwatson: ok, that's very helpful. I wonder if I can password protect the liveusb in some way
<SuspectZero> brb reboot
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3511 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: debian-installer-utils
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 1.70ubuntu2, partman-target 64ubuntu3.
<cjwatson> mdke: you could change the ubuntu user's password in the persistent image, although that could be defeated
 * mdke nods
<mdke> there is no equivalent of a "bios" password for the usb drive I guess
<cjwatson> mdke: or you could set a boot loader password; I know that can be done in syslinux, but I don't know exactly how
<mdke> ok, I'll google around tomorrow
<mdke> thanks very much
<cjwatson> there's doc/menu.txt in the syslinux package
<mdke> cjwatson: ok, thanks again
<SuspectZero> back
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3512 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.31
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-08
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r160 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (debian/changelog slides/firefox.html):
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: The version of Firefox shipped with Ubuntu 9.10 is 3.5, not 3.0
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: (LP: #442832).
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r161 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/po/firefox.html/template.pot: Update the template for the previous commit.
<twb> cjwatson: so I have noticed that if I have /boot on a RAID1 array (with three disks), 8.04's installer refuses to allow me to install grub.
<twb> This has been fixed in Squeeze; I assume it's also fixed in 9.04/9.10?
<twb> (I'm mentioning it just on the off chance you aren't already aware of it.)
<_ruben> there's still issues with /boot on software grub .. never got around to properly investigate tho
<_ruben> on 8.10 and possibly 9.04 atleast
<twb> I mainly care that it's gone in the next LTS (10.04, I guess)
<cjwatson> twb: it's *meant* to be fixed in 9.10 ...
<cjwatson> (via grub2)
<twb> Cool, thanks.
<CIA-33> debian-installer: ogra * r1189 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/imx51.cfg debian/changelog): Move iMX51 images to 2.6.31-103 kernels
<xivulon> hi, yesterday I experienced a jam in wubi as well
<xivulon> after reboot the installation resumed, which is unexpected since autopartition-loop checks whether the loopfiles are mountable
<xivulon> which would indicate that the loopfile becomes unbootable
<xivulon> Although /proc/cmdline had the correct syncio line, I didn't see that in /proc/mounts, not sure if that is supposed to be visible
<cjwatson> that's a bit odd, I think it ought to be in /proc/mounts
<cjwatson> oh, maybe not
<cjwatson> $ ps aux | grep syncio
<cjwatson> root     22572  1.5  0.0   3016  1004 ?        Ss   11:55   0:00 /sbin/mount.ntfs /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 -o rw,syncio
<cjwatson> $ grep sda3 /proc/mounts
<cjwatson> /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<cjwatson> so apparently that doesn't show up
<xivulon> I was on plain and the battery died short after, so couldn't do much more, we'll play with it again today
<xivulon> could it be a problem with the syncio patch?
<cjwatson> *could* be, but I can't assess probabilities
<xivulon> hmm cking would expect the option to show up in /proc/mounts
<cjwatson> thing is syncio is mostly implemented in userspace so it not showing up in /proc/mounts isn't an indication that it isn't working
<xivulon> that could be, so only the fuse options are shown
<cjwatson> 28892 open("/dev/sda3", O_RDWR|O_SYNC|O_LARGEFILE) = 3
<cjwatson> which is what I'd expect
<cjwatson> though I'm not seeing MS_SYNCHRONOUS in the trace, which is a bit weird
<cjwatson> weird because if that's not set then how on earth is ntfs_volume_startup figuring out that it's meant to use O_SYNC
<cjwatson> I wonder if strace is telling me porkies
<cjwatson> or if fuse is just failing to pass it through
<davmor2> hurray back at last
<davmor2> right lets run today's wubi and see what we get
<turtle4464> morning cjwatson
<cjwatson> hello
<turtle4464> cjwatson: are you on here on the weekend?
<cjwatson> sometimes, but not reliably
<cjwatson> my client will normally still be connected and I'll read messages, but possibly with a long time lag
<turtle4464> cjwatson: in that case i was thinking of waiting until monday morning EST to try out a daily cd, as i thought it smart to wait for a time when you would be around
<cjwatson> sure, whatever - today's should fix the problem you had yesterday though I haven't tried it myself yet (and probably won't have time today)
<evand> (I'm trying it now, seems to be working)
<turtle4464> i'm at work right now for another 10 hours, then same time tomorrow, so monday is seeming like a good option
<turtle4464> unless they have thanksgiving this monday in the UK and you're with your family
<rgreening> evand: you get a chance to fix the str->unicode issues in usb-creator (just so as its not forgotten)
<evand> rgreening: indeed, thanks for the reminder
<rgreening> np :)
<rgreening> you might wish to reivew my changes from last commit (Im pretty sure it was ok)
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: on wubi today I get through the installer and then get Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr       Try (hd0,1): NTFS5:Nowubildr     Try (hd0,2): NTFS5: _
<cjwatson> try mounting the filesystem in Linux, I bet it's just fucked again
<davmor2> cjwatson: loop mounting it and get all the logs again yes?
<cjwatson> just see if it actually wants to mount it or if it declares in syslog that it needs checking
<cjwatson> and whether /boot/grub/grub.cfg exists
<cjwatson> I've not encountered logs from this type of problem that are actually useful yet
<evand> so for what it's worth, I just tried an install using today's daily-live to test an unrelated bug and it completed successfully, as expected
<cjwatson> good, thanks for clearing that up
<NCommander> cjwatson, so I have my partman-uboot deb in place and installed, but my templates don't seem to work. I get "10 partman-uboot/mountpoint doesn't exist" for instance
 * NCommander is reading on debconf's documentation, but not having much luck
<cjwatson> NCommander: did you install it using udpkg -i from a shell?
<NCommander> cjwatson, yes
<cjwatson> NCommander: don't do that, use the preseed/early_command thing I suggested
<cjwatson> NCommander: once you have the templates in place, you can install new versions that don't change them from a shell
<NCommander> cjwatson, bah, I guess the installer does some magic to make templates work magcially?
<cjwatson> NCommander: but the templates themselves need to be installed by something that's connected to the main running debconf instance, unfortunately, and debconf can't have multiple clients at the moment
<cjwatson> no, it's an fd gluing problem
<cjwatson> you don't really want to know, I suspect :-)
<NCommander> cjwatson, I suspect your right
<cjwatson> but basically installing templates requires a debconf command, and if you issue debconf commands from tty2, they don't reliably affect the instance on tty1
 * NCommander used udpkg -i on tty1 ...
<cjwatson> from the 'start shell' menu item?
<cjwatson> that disassociates from debconf so you might as well be on tty2
<NCommander> cjwatson, yeah
<NCommander> wow
 * NCommander shivers
 * NCommander tries in a VM
<davmor2> cjwatson: uploaded installer/syslog and grub.cfg to bug 439279
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439279 in wubi "There seems to be some instability with the installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439279
<davmor2> but to me it's looking correct
<cjwatson> as I said, the problem doesn't seem to show up in logs
<davmor2> I'm going to try a kubuntu install and see if I get any joy there
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, is only-ubiquity/automatic-ubiquity broken in karmic?
<cody-somerville> /etc/rc?.d/[SK]??[gkx]dm doesn't seem to exist on karmic
<Riddell> evand (cjwatson): we'd like to have a warning on the installer for Kubuntu netbook edition that it's a tech preview and not a super-polished release, can I edit ubi-intro.py to check for say /usr/share/ubiquity/kubuntu-netbook-intro.txt and display that?
<evand> cody-somerville: that code will just fail silently, but only-ubiquity/automatic-ubiquity do work in Karmic.
<cody-somerville> evand, how does it stop gdm from starting?
<evand> cody-somerville: via its upstart job
<evand> Riddell: sure, but make sure you apply the same check to ensure its not being run as oem-config or in automatic mode
<cody-somerville> casper looks like it still tries to work with the old gdm config
<evand> right, it will definitely try to delete those files, but since it uses -f, it doesn't matter if it fails.
<davmor2> cjwatson, evand: So wubi on kubuntu is dying at the 100% on computing the new partitions
<evand> davmor2: I take it this is using the absolute latest daily-live CD?
<cody-somerville> evand, oops, I needed to do a bzr pull :)
<davmor2> evand: Yeap
<evand> cody-somerville: :)
<evand> davmor2: can you elaborate on dying?  Is it a hard lock?  Can you switch to a VT?
<davmor2> I can switch to vt so it's only the install
<evand> davmor2: can you pastebin the debug log and syslog?
<davmor2> evand: yeap 2 ticks
<cody-somerville> evand, does it work when you have autologin configured?
<evand> cody-somerville: can you elaborate a bit, please?  Does what work when you have autologin enabled?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: jriddell * r3513 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-intro.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: ubi-intro.py: detect kubuntu-netbook-intro.txt if it exists and use
<CIA-33> ubiquity: that as warning for Kubuntu Netbook Edition
<davmor2> evand: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/syslog http://www.davmor2.co.uk/debug
<davmor2> evand hang on
<davmor2> evand: try now
<evand> gotta run, unfortunately
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-09
<evand> bah, wubi install trapped in check.d/duplicate_labels
<evand> not sure how worthwhile a bug this is going to be, but filed regardless as bug 446848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446848 in ubiquity "Wubi install leaves partman deadlocked when restarted." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446848
<unknownanime> can someone help me I am trying to figure out if it is possible to load ubuntu onto an older power mac g4 running mac 9.2.2
<Allaun> is there any current problems with persistant mode for usb installer?
<Allaun> all i get when i enable storing things is the busybox screen
<davmor2> I've had a cunning plan.  I'm going to run verbose mode and see if anything shows up then no today's ubuntu and kubuntu wubi installs :)
<StevenK> davmor2: Would you mind trying UNR too?
<davmor2> StevenK: Would do but it's fscking well bust again.  I can't access terminal either /me is spitting venom at the screen with a few choice words
<StevenK> davmor2: Broke how?
<davmor2> evand: Locking up completely again at computing the new partitions... and no terminal access this time.  Will try Kubuntu as I get terminal access at least
<davmor2> StevenK: ^
<davmor2> Meh talk about role reversals today ubuntu locked and kubunut installed, Talk about random.  Of course kubuntu died on reboot into grub2 :(
<davmor2> getting the logs now
<tjaalton> huh, dist-upgrade wants to remove grub2
<tjaalton> and grub-pc
<evand> I'm not liking these bugs whereby ubiquity is dying somewhere in progress_loop and not surfacing any kind of error message.
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: I put the logs from the latest fail including debug on bug 439279
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439279 in wubi "There seems to be some instability with the installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439279
<davmor2> I did the install in verbose mode so I'm hoping it might throw up more info
<evand> where did that install fail?  It looks fairly successful.
<davmor2> evand: that is the kubuntu one where it dies on grub on reboot with the message Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr -> (hd0,2)
<davmor2> evand: I couldn't get logs for the random lockup I couldn't get into terminal
<davmor2> :(
<davmor2> evand: I'll try Ubuntu again now and see what result I get this time
<evand> davmor2: what does dir /S C:\ubuntu and dir C:\ show?
<evand> in Windows, of course
<davmor2> 2 ticks in ubuntu live cd
 * cjwatson arranges for ntfs syncio to imply sync
<davmor2> evand: added to bug
<evand> hrm, there never has been a passwd/user-gid, has there?  Where on earth did I pull that idea from
 * davmor2 finds another reason to hate vista.
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1190 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.31-13 kernels.
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1191 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu67
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r710 trunk/debian/ (casper.init changelog):
<CIA-33> casper: Don't prompt to eject the SD card on Babbage boards, since for now it's
<CIA-33> casper: reused as a quasi-boot-floppy (LP: #364273).
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r711 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/44pk_allow_ubuntu): merge lp:~james-w/casper/polkit-1
 * davmor2 blames MS for all wubi's failings just as something to blame :)
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r712 trunk/scripts/casper-bottom/44pk_allow_ubuntu: add a couple of mkdir -p calls just to make sure
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r713 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.201
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm assuming 09.1 is the one with the change yes?
<cjwatson> davmor2: yep
<davmor2> cjwatson: cool syncing now
<davmor2> burning
<davmor2> cjwatson: It stopped install at 7% scanning disks... on ubiquity with slides.  however it hasn't locked up so I can get to terminal and can grab logs
<cjwatson> no need for logs, same thing as before
<cjwatson> CRAP
<cjwatson> I hate this
<cjwatson> well, actually, might as well grab logs just in case, I guess
<cjwatson> might be something different ...
<davmor2> cjwatson: would the fact that acpid: client connected/disconnected/connected have anything to do with it do you think?
<cjwatson> shouldn't think so
<davmor2> cjwatson: added to bug 439279 as debug091 and syslog091
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/439279/+text)
<cjwatson> davmor2: where's that debug file from? /var/log/debug? normally we'd need /var/log/installer/debug
<davmor2> ah 2 ticks
<davmor2> cjwatson: up now
<cjwatson> davmor2: (a) can I have /var/log/partman too and (b) can you check 'ps aux | grep parted_server' and find out if there's a parted_server process running?
<cjwatson> maybe ps acx actually
<davmor2> cjwatson: do you just want to know that 4564 ? S parted_server  or would you like the whole of ps acx?
<davmor2> partman is up
<cjwatson> davmor2: ok, I think I'd like the whole of 'ps auxf'
<cjwatson> actually
<cjwatson> ps auxfww
<cjwatson> gotta love ps options
<davmor2> love is maybe a little harsh :)
<davmor2> posted to bug
<rgreening> poke poke evand
<evand> yarp, caught up in other issues at the moment
<rgreening> np. just a friendly poke reminder for utf8 fix in usb-creator
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ahha
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll leave the box on but need food bbl if you think of anything else you want
<cjwatson> huh, dump is stuck
<cjwatson> davmor2: I'd love ssh access if possible
<cjwatson> but can work around if not
<davmor2> cjwatson: can't install openssh-server /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process.   Is there away round it then you can have ssh access
<cjwatson> hmm, that's tricky
<davmor2> cjwatson: right off for tea then
<cjwatson> cp /var/cache/debconf/{config,config2}.dat; cp /var/cache/debconf/{templates,templates2}.dat
<cjwatson> then edit /etc/debconf.conf and change config.dat to config2.dat and templates.dat to templates2.dat
<cjwatson> then install openssh-server
<cjwatson> then put debconf.conf back the way it was
<cjwatson> you might have to do the same to passwords.dat as well
<davmor2> cjwatson: got it installed I think but I can't remember how you knock the password off on it
<cjwatson> knock the password off?
<davmor2> cjwatson: so you can login with no password in ssh
<cjwatson> oh, 'PermitEmptyPasswords yes' in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<davmor2> cjwatson: okay ssh ubuntu@davmor2.dyndns.org should work then
<cjwatson> this is a public channel ...
<cjwatson> might want to set a password and /msg it to me :)
<NCommander> cjwatson, I tested the first version of partman-uboot (on x86), and it seems to work well. Check actions work, and the filesystem is properly formatted and such
<davmor2> cjwatson: can't add a user it won't let me hence me not caring
<davmor2> plus as soon as you finish I'll reset the router :)
<cjwatson> davmor2: well, it's not letting me in anyway
<cjwatson> davmor2: I meant setting the password of the ubuntu user, though
<davmor2> ah hadn't thought of that, I was trying to add a user D'oh
<NCommander> cjwatson, whats the next step I should do to help get this integrated? :-)
<cjwatson> NCommander: sorry, I will get back to you but need dinner ...
<NCommander> cjwatson, np
<pmatulis> any ideas on how i can troubleshoot karmic not being able to install from a usb device?
<davmor2> pmatulis: syslog not give you any indications?
<pmatulis> davmor2: what i did was change to a virtual console and got a few messages.  is that what you mean?
<pmatulis> davmor2: i was installing server edition
<cjwatson> pmatulis: it's best to get full logs (/var/log/syslog and probably /var/log/partman) to us in the form of a bug report
<pmatulis> cjwatson: ok
<CIA-33> partman-uboot: cjwatson * r3 ubuntu/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-33> partman-uboot: Add explicit subarchitecture checks to a few scripts. This does
<CIA-33> partman-uboot: duplicate XB-Subarchitecture in debian/control, but it makes life easier
<CIA-33> partman-uboot: for ubiquity.
<cjwatson> NCommander: ^- that was the only problem I could see; shall I sponsor the upload?
<NCommander> cjwatson, looks good to me. I don't think I'm going to have an opportunity to get it working on dove, we're having a very unusual keyboard issue so I dunno when we'll have alternates working
<NCommander> bah, rephrase
<NCommander> properly test it in dove in the alternate installer
<NCommander> cjwatson, (sorry, I went out for lunch mere minutes before you came back, and it took a bit longer to get back than I had intended)
<cjwatson> davmor2: I've gathered all the information I think I can from your system right now; it looks as though partman's synchronisation with parted_server is out of whack, and I'll need to run it from the start to see
<cjwatson> davmor2: I'll give it a try on my laptop on Monday, I think
<davmor2> okay
<davmor2> Right oh then I'm off to bed then night night and good luck monday
<CIA-33> partman-uboot: cjwatson * r4 ubuntu/debian/rules: remove unused substitution variable handling
<CIA-33> partman-uboot: cjwatson * r5 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1
<NCommander> cjwatson, thank you for your help on this
<granskaug> i am having problems installing ubuntu on old comuter
<granskaug> ubuntu just will not install to the hard disk
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-10
<SuspectZero> hey there
<SuspectZero> im working with an ubuntu based distro which has a customized version of ubiquity as its installer. ive been trying to boot the iso using grub2 but im unable to do it. i tried installing lupin-casper and lupin-support but i didnt do anything. any suggestions on what i can do?
<SuspectZero> btw i tried lupin-casper first, it didnt work, so then i tried both lupin-casper and lupin-support at the same time
<cjwatson> might be worth looking at /var/log/casper.log after it gets stuck, to see if there are relevant error messages
<cjwatson> that's the first step in troubleshooting
<cjwatson> if you aren't skilled in troubleshooting shell scripts and boot sequencing, you may be out of luck, mind
<xivulon> cjwatson did you find anything interesting about 439279?
<xivulon> ps I am now using ext3, I doubt it will help much but it should be good to move to ext4 anyway since that is the default
<xivulon> ouch with today ISO I have X problems preventing me to continue with the installer :(
<mdke> is there any known issue with Jaunty usb-creator making non-persistent usb drives, over a certain volume?
<mdke> ah, I think I see it - could be bug 352766
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352766 in usb-creator "casper-rw larger than 2GB not created (because dd is called with bs=final-size-of-persistfile)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352766
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-11
<CIA-33> casper: superm1 * r714 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/46disable_services):
<CIA-33> casper: * scripts/casper-bottom/46_disable_services:
<CIA-33> casper:  - MythTV backend is now an upstart service, so rename it's conf file
<CIA-33> casper:  in /etc/init, rather than using update-rc.d.
<CIA-33> casper: superm1 * r715 casper/debian/changelog: release version 1.202
<simonc_67> Hi Gang, New to this so apologize in advance for any goofs. Having problems with the karmic installer on my Dell Optiplex 740 AMD64 Machine at work. Jaunty mini Iso works fine but Karmic mini 64 bit installer hangs... Get the initrd .... then ready. then white cursor just flashes on black background. Any idease
<CarlFK> Oct 11 14:54:16 kernel: [  570.469050] aptitude[2230]: segfault at 10 ip 0000000000501118 sp 00007fff91992860 error 4 in aptitude[400000+225000
<CarlFK> that is from the daily netboot installer
<CarlFK> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/linux
<CarlFK> er, amd64
<CarlFK> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux
<CarlFK> I'm bugging it
<CarlFK> Oct 11 00:52:53 in-target: E: Malformed line 51 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<CarlFK> Oct 11 00:52:53 kernel: [  626.449950] aptitude[32144]: segfault at 8 ip 08141d01 sp bf8b8d10 error 4 in aptitude[8048000+206000]
<CarlFK> thats from i386
<CarlFK> I have no /etc/apt/sources.list ...
<CarlFK> found it 51: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/intuitivenipple/video-editors/ubuntu
<CarlFK> "text installer video probe does not reset correctly"  - what package is that ?
<CarlFK> guessing debian-installer
<CarlFK> "debian-installer (Unspecified)         does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker."  grumble
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer-utils/+bug/449044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449044 in debian-installer-utils "video probe does not reset correctly" [Undecided,New]
<CIA-33> casper: Luke Yelavich <luke.yelavich@canonical.com> * rluke.yelavich@canonical.com-20091011213123-nomz8yuqrnequ7xr trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-33> casper: * scripts/casper-bottom/30accessibility && ubiquity-hooks/30accessibility:
<CIA-33> casper:  - Change .pulse_a11y_nostart location to /var/lib/pulseaudio, as per
<CIA-33> casper:  the change in pulseaudio itself, to solve a race condition with volume
<CIA-33> casper:  settings restore.
<CIA-33> casper: Luke Yelavich <luke.yelavich@canonical.com> * rluke.yelavich@canonical.com-20091011213218-haobwnggcbvsqs3f trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.203
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/449083
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449083 in grub-installer "grub_machine_fini not found" [Undecided,New]
<CarlFK> how can I boot from grub rescue>
<CarlFK> oh wait.. I wanted u+1
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-11
<superm1> ev, what do you think about spawning gnome-power-manager during ubiquity-dm too?
<superm1> i was at least thinking battery percentage would be a useful thing to know in case the laptop is nearly dead while installing and the person ignored the recommendation to plug into AC
<ev> superm1: the slow march to gnome-session.
<ev> but agreed
<superm1> yeah, but it's more useful during the install than the volume applet :)
<ev> yeah, not sure why I put that in there
<ev> other than, "it's an indicator"
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4423 ubiquity/ (14 files in 10 dirs): bump to 2.5.0
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4424 ubiquity/debian/ (80 files in 2 dirs): Re-enable alpha warning for natty.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-12
<CIA-5> anna: cjwatson * r423 ubuntu/ (28 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.37
<CIA-5> anna: cjwatson * r424 ubuntu/debian/po/ (bs.po hr.po ku.po lv.po): some branding fixes
<CIA-5> anna: cjwatson * r425 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.37ubuntu1
<CIA-5> clock-setup: cjwatson * r219 ubuntu/ (12 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 0.104
<CIA-5> clock-setup: cjwatson * r220 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.104ubuntu1
<CIA-5> main-menu: cjwatson * r141 ubuntu/debian/ (15 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.32
<CIA-5> main-menu: cjwatson * r142 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu1
<CIA-5> partman-base: cjwatson * r214 ubuntu/ (37 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 144
<CIA-5> partman-base: cjwatson * r215 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 144ubuntu1
<CIA-5> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r591 ubuntu/ (91 files in 8 dirs): merge from Debian 67
<CIA-5> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r592 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 67ubuntu1
<CIA-5> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r120 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog src/lib/debian-installer.d/S62Xorg): merge from Debian 1.20
<CIA-5> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r121 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.20ubuntu1
<CIA-5> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r728 ubuntu/ (36 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 77
<CIA-5> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r729 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 77ubuntu1
<CIA-5> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r440 ubuntu/debian/ (19 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.32
<CIA-5> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r441 ubuntu/debian/po/eo.po: branding fix
<CIA-5> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r442 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu1
<CIA-5> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r270 ubuntu/debian/ (19 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.1.17
<CIA-5> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r271 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.1.17ubuntu1
<CIA-5> installation-report: cjwatson * r76 ubuntu/ (46 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 2.42
<CIA-5> installation-report: cjwatson * r77 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.42ubuntu1
<CIA-5> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r704 ubuntu/debian/ (26 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 44
<CIA-5> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r705 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 44ubuntu1
<CIA-5> partman-target: cjwatson * r798 ubuntu/ (34 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 69
<CIA-5> partman-target: cjwatson * r799 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 69ubuntu1
<CIA-5> net-retriever: cjwatson * r361 ubuntu/debian/changelog:
<CIA-5> net-retriever: rebuild rest of main for armel armv7/thumb2 optimization;
<CIA-5> net-retriever: UbuntuSpec:mobile-lucid-arm-gcc-v7-thumb2
<CIA-5> net-retriever: cjwatson * r362 ubuntu/debian/ (30 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.25
<CIA-5> net-retriever: cjwatson * r363 ubuntu/debian/changelog: changelog
<CIA-5> net-retriever: cjwatson * r364 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.25ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-13
<Sven1234> how do i get my installed version of ubuntu 10.10 64 bit version to start with the noapic option
<cjwatson> I was just typing an answer!
<cjwatson> silly people who leave
<cjwatson> and he's quit IRC too
<persia> I've come to the conclusion that it's worth finishing typing the answer, for my own blood pressure, with the (likely delusional) belief that someone will read the logs and be enlightened.
<soren> persia: That's very civilised.
<soren> persia: I tend to punch things, stab things, and then lose faith in man kind.
<persia> I tried that.  Ended up with medical costs, housing costs, and depression.
<soren> Check. Check....and check.
<soren> :)
 * highvoltage just imagines that the user types that exact phrase in google after quiting and finds the answer at the first hit
<soren> highvoltage: That would be so awesome.
<soren> highvoltage: And for sure, they'd learn their lesson and never quit IRC again!
<CIA-5> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r234 ubuntu/ (32 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 36
<CIA-5> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r235 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 36ubuntu1
<CIA-5> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1369 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog doc/devel/partman-auto-raid-recipe.txt):
<CIA-5> debian-installer: Migrate raidid documentation from partman-auto-raid to
<CIA-5> debian-installer: doc/devel/partman-auto-raid-recipe.txt.
<CIA-5> partman-auto-raid: cjwatson * r181 ubuntu/ (28 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 16
<CIA-5> partman-auto-raid: cjwatson * r182 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 16ubuntu1
<CIA-5> rootskel: cjwatson * r353 ubuntu/ (20 files in 6 dirs): merge from Debian 1.90
<CIA-5> rootskel: cjwatson * r354 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.90ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-14
<CIA-5> apt-setup: cjwatson * r197 ubuntu/ (16 files in 8 dirs): Add Release files for natty.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4425 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/i18n.py): Fix ubiquity.i18n.string_extended set creation syntax.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4426 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-5> ubiquity:  - Display inline error messages for bad usernames, rather than just
<CIA-5> ubiquity:  silently greying out the Forward button (LP: #555896).
<cjwatson> (I saw several questions being filed against ubiquity which seemed to boil down to that)
<CIA-5> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r251 ubuntu/debian/changelog:
<CIA-5> cdrom-checker: rebuild rest of main for armel armv7/thumb2 optimization;
<CIA-5> cdrom-checker: UbuntuSpec:mobile-lucid-arm-gcc-v7-thumb2
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-15
<CIA-5> netcfg: cjwatson * r642 ubuntu/ (96 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 1.56
<CIA-5> netcfg: cjwatson * r643 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.56ubuntu1
<CIA-5> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r702 ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.80
<CIA-5> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r703 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.80ubuntu1
<CIA-5> finish-install: cjwatson * r838 ubuntu/ (12 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.26
<CIA-5> finish-install: cjwatson * r839 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.26ubuntu1
<CIA-5> iso-scan: cjwatson * r271 ubuntu/debian/ (53 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.29
<CIA-5> iso-scan: cjwatson * r272 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog iso-scan.templates): Add natty to cdrom/suite Choices; drop jaunty.
<CIA-5> iso-scan: cjwatson * r273 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.29ubuntu1
<CIA-5> pkgsel: cjwatson * r163 ubuntu/ (78 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 0.30
<CIA-5> pkgsel: cjwatson * r164 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.30ubuntu1
<CIA-5> hw-detect: cjwatson * r146 ubuntu/ (94 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 1.80
<CIA-5> hw-detect: cjwatson * r147 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.80ubuntu1
<cjwatson> ooh, Debian came up with a better implementation than my dmi-available-memory hack in base-installer.
<cjwatson> turns out the information's in /sys/firmware/memmap/
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-16
<chaukar> Anyone knows how to boot in failsafe graphics mode, USB live persistent install of ubuntu 10.10? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  doesn't work......I can't acces the graphical mode...it crashes
<CIA-5> tasksel: cjwatson * r1439 ubuntu/ (156 files in 6 dirs): merge from Debian 2.83
<CIA-5> tasksel: cjwatson * r1440 ubuntu/ (Makefile debian/changelog): Point Ubuntu task update script at natty.
<CIA-5> tasksel: cjwatson * r1441 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog ubuntu-tasks/ubuntu-netbook):
<CIA-5> tasksel: Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, adding a Metapackage field to
<CIA-5> tasksel: ubuntu-netbook.
<CIA-5> tasksel: cjwatson * r1442 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.83ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-17
<CIA-5> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r768 ubuntu/ (72 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 60
<CIA-5> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r769 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 60ubuntu1
<pseydtonne> Howdy!
<GaryvdM> Hi  - Is there a way to provide oem-config a preseed file.
<GaryvdM> I know the local, tz, and kb layout, So I only want it to ask for username, password, and host name
<GaryvdM> I would have expected oem-config-prepare to accept some options, but it does not.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-10
<CIA-45> ubiquity: stgraber * r5059 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog debian/ubiquity.templates): Disable alpha warning
<CIA-45> ubiquity: stgraber * r5060 ubiquity/d-i/manifest: Automatic update of included source package: netcfg 1.68ubuntu7
<CIA-45> ubiquity: stgraber * r5061 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.8.5
<ev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705348/ - is what I've uncovered by smoke testing so far.  Nothing release critical though.
<ev> actually, that probably belongs in -release
<cjwatson> I'm not sure number 3 is a bug; you might have e.g. autoconnected to neighbour's wireless rather than your own
<cjwatson> though 4 rather gets in the way of that :)
<ev> why would you have autoconnected in the installer?
<cjwatson> how is it ending up connected before the wireless page then?
<ev> I selected it in nm-applet
<ev> apols for not being more clear about that in the report
<cjwatson> ah, ok, not autoconnect then, fair enough
<jibel> ev, bug 838048
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 838048 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in __new__(): object of type 'NoneType' has no len()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838048
<mpt> ev, actually, two things make me think you were right to suggest changing the text in the listbox itself
<ev> oh?
<mpt> ev, one is that adding a sentence (if you hit the kill switch while the screen is being displayed) would often cause the list to jump downward, which would be ugly
<mpt> ev, and the other is that you might possibly have two wi-fi cards, with only one turned off.
<mpt> ev, what happens if there are two cards anyway? Does the installer just pick one, or does it present both?
<ev> it presents both
<ev> thus presenting the headers with the card name
<mpt> great
<ev> I'm not sure it's typically possible to disable one card, for what it's worth
<ev> I haven't ever seen one with a dedicated kill switch
<mpt> ev, ok, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/Doc?docid=0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfMTAxZ25rcnBnNXY&hl=en_US#Setting_up_Internet_connection_9925828210083424
<ev> thanks
<ev> ugh, what's this next_normal back_normal nonsense I wrote? In the absence of decent code comments, commit early, commit often.
<ev> wow: http://wiki.openstack.org/bootFromISO
<ev> soren: I guess you never found anyone to implement it for you and went ahead and did it yourself?
<ev> either way, I cannot wait to play with this
<ev> great stuff
<soren> ev: I'm not 100% convinced it's implemented. I certainly didn't do it.
<soren> ev: ...I think.
<ev> hahaha
<soren> ev: It's been a long release cycle :)
<ev> Daviey was talking about it as if it was ready :)
 * soren checks
<soren> Sorry, no. Not implemented. Not in the KVM backend, at least.
<Daviey> https://code.launchpad.net/~citrix-openstack/nova/iso-boot
<Daviey> xen only :(
<soren> XenServer only, even.
<soren> It's not a lot of work to add to the KVM backend.
<soren> At all.
<soren> Less than a week including integration tests and everything.
<soren> A couple of days if you're familiar with the code.
<Daviey> soren: Glance side of things is solid tho?
<Daviey> just nova changes?
<soren> Daviey: AFAICT, yes.
<bdmurray> Looking at bug 870418 I'm not concived its a duplicate as the error is "nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870418 in ubiquity "Installer crash (dup-of: 870281)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870418
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870281 in flashplugin-nonfree "installer crash when user choose to install additional software: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.3.183.10.orig.tar.gz doesn't exist" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870281
<bdmurray> ev: should bug 870177 be release noted or ...?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870177 in ubiquity "Ubiquity copies wireless network settings in oem installation mode" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870177
<stgraber> bdmurray: I guess it should, just so that OEMs know not to use wireless during the initial install or the wireless connection will get copied over to the target
<ev> indeed, release noted
<bdmurray> thanks
<ev> mm, I meant it should be, not that I've done so (currently deep in this wireless disabled bug)
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5062 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: * Don't crash if the user selects the wireless card header and presses
<CIA-45> ubiquity:  next (LP: #838048).
<CIA-45> ubiquity: * If the user selects a wireless card header, the next button text
<CIA-45> ubiquity:  should not be 'Connect.'
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5063 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Don't copy the wireless configuration if this is an OEM install (LP:
<CIA-45> ubiquity: #870177).
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5064 trunk/debian/changelog: Fix changelog.
<ev> ^ would appreciate peer review on those
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5065 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py: Fix variable reference before assignment. Thanks Stéphane.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5066 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Make sure the connecting spinner goes away before leaving the
<CIA-45> ubiquity: wireless page.
<ev> ugh, stgraber has found issues in this fix
<superm1> ev, 5065: wouldn't it be better to add a helper to Controller for translate_widget or fix the call for Controller.translate() to take into account whatever reason it's not working and you need to call into the private method?
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5067 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py): Account for the 'asleep' network-manager state.
<ev> superm1: indeed
<ev> however, I'm trying to make the smallest delta possible at this point
<ev> so I'll be happy to do a sweep in 12.04 for accessing private methods
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5068 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.8.6
<charlie-tca> Had a user with the missing swap file issue of bug 709363 in #xubuntu, got a debug log attached to the report
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709363 in ubiquity "swap partition disappeared during installation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709363
<charlie-tca> He will attach the syslog tomorrow, when his connection improves
<bdmurray> cjwatson: is https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.oneiric/ part of the right fix for bug 869796?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869796 in tasksel "Ubuntu Server expert mode: Software Select list contains 'Ubuntu Desktop USB'" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869796
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I'm not convinced, shouldn't it be a better Task-Key field?
<cjwatson> for that matter why is inkscape there as a task on new installs?
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> that made no sense
<cjwatson> for that matter why is inkscape available on a server install?
<cjwatson> let's look at this tomorrow, I need to get the kids to bed and then I need to get to bed, godawful early start tomorrow
<cjwatson> I don't really think it's RC
<bdmurray> okay it not being RC makes sense
<cjwatson> oh, look at that, she climbed into my lap and fell asleep, that's convenient
<cjwatson> (though now my right hand is kind of pinned to my laptop)
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-11
<braiam> --help
<ev> cjwatson: :) adorable
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5069 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: If oem-config/enable doesn't exist, assume it's not set
<CIA-45> ubiquity: (LP: #872119).
<ev> ^ cjwatson, stgraber: would you mind spot-checking that?
<jibel> stgraber, bug 872119
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872119 in ubiquity ""Error occurred while copying the network settings" on bcmwl machine" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872119
<stgraber> ev: looks good
<ev> stgraber: thanks!
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5070 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.8.7
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r242 trunk/tests/ (pyflakes.exclude run-pyflakes): Bring over the pyflakes wrapper from ubiquity, with some modifications.
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r243 trunk/src/wubi/ (12 files in 4 dirs): Unused variables and modules, as detected by pyflakes.
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r244 trunk/src/winui/ui.py: Remove star import from winui.
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r245 trunk/src/winui/ (defs.py ui.py): Remove star imports from winui/defs, and untangle winui/ui's dependency on ctypes and wintypes through winui/defs.
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r246 trunk/src/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Clean up pylauncher and pypack a bit, removing unused imports, extra whitespace, and unused variables.
<jibel> ev, bug 872252
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872252 in ubiquity "No option 'Upgrade from 11.04' when installing Oneiric on an existing Natty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872252
<ev> jibel: thanks!
<bdmurray> bug 867871 and 862056 are both about xserver-xorg-video-ati on the alternate cd
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 867871 in debian-installer "Kubuntu 11.10 beta2 alternative CD installer fails on Eee PC 901" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/867871
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862056 in debian-installer "Ubuntu 11.10 beta 2/64 bit does not install (dup-of: 867871)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862056
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-12
<hito_jp> in Oneirc, /var/lib/dbus/machine-id is seems static(same value across another machine that use same installe-media), is it expected? (I think not, see also: LP#322830 )
<hito_jp> I(and mizuno_as) tested with Oneirc semi-final daily (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20111011/oneiric-desktop-i386.iso), the image have "squash::var/lib/dbus/machine-id", that has "df047b0c173fb774ce815e2c0282fb20". And, installed machine*s* too.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5071 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/nm.py):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Expand the list of wireless networks under each card automatically,
<CIA-45> ubiquity: unless the user has explicitly collapsed the row.
<cjwatson> hito_jp: hmmm
 * cjwatson adds a task to bug 322830
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 322830 in livecd-rootfs "remove /var/lib/dbus/machine-id from installed image" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322830
<cjwatson> infinity: ^-
<hito_jp> cjwatson: In natty, that file are not included.
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> this is because we switched to live-build in oneiric
<cjwatson> we're considering this for a respin noww
<cjwatson> *now
<hito_jp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/872788 by original reporter (mizuno-as)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872788 in dbus "remove /var/lib/dbus/machine-id from installled image" [Undecided,New]
<hito_jp> Ah, now writing the Bug Description :)
<cjwatson> I'm going to dup that
<hito_jp> Okay, thanks.
<cjwatson> thank you for escalating
<cjwatson> that was the right thing to do at the right time
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5072 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Translate the entire wireless networking page.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5073 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-webcam.py):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Don't show the picture taking page when running in an oem-config
<CIA-45> ubiquity: install.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5074 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Don't show the wireless page if a wireless connection was made after
<CIA-45> ubiquity: ubiquity started (LP: #873000).
<bdmurray> bug 870696 is rather odd
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870696 in ubiquity "Oneiric pre-release ubiquity does not load all the translations" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870696
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-13
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r247 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Fallback to cdimage.u.c from releases.u.c for disk image installations.
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r242 wubi.oneiric/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Port fallback to cdimage.u.c from releases.u.c for disk image installation from trunk branch.
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r243 oneiric/debian/changelog: releasing version 11.10
<ev> ^ cjwatson, stgraber, anyone awake: can I have some peer review on that
<ev> it didn't end up being as simple as I would have liked
<stgraber> ev: I'll have a look
<ev> stgraber: we've already found a bug in it
<ev> sadly
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r244 oneiric/src/wubi/backends/common/backend.py: Lets try that again. Put it on a thread.
<infinity> ev: I don't see anything obviously wrong with those changes, but more eyes would be good.  Ideally someone who knows the code?
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r245 oneiric/src/wubi/backends/common/backend.py: Better handle returning from disk image download.
<jibel> ev, I reviewed the changes, looks safe. I tested it before and after the images was on releases.u.c and in the 1rst case it downloaded the images from cdimages and the 2d case from releases.u.c
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5075 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Ensure that the user picture is owned by the target user
<CIA-45> ubiquity: (LP: #872966).
<jibel> the "remaining time" counter when wubi downloads the image is not really accurate.
<ev> neither is the one in usb-creator
<ev> not an easy problem to solve
<ev> but do feel free to file a bug and we can do our level best to come up with something more accurate
<jibel> ev, bug 873268
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873268 in wubi "installing a derivative fails with "permission denied" and creates a 0byte file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873268
<ev> cheers
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r248 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/common/backend.py): Merge with oneiric branch.
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r249 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/common/backend.py):
<CIA-45> wubi: Remove partially downloaded files that Windows does not consider
<CIA-45> wubi: files when the bit torrent tracker falls over (LP: #873268).
<jibel> ev, bug 873329
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873329 in wubi "installing a derivative fails after downloading ths iso with "permission denied"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873329
<ev> jibel: cheers
<spacexplorer> Hello anyone!
<jibel> ev, bug 873341
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873341 in wubi "installing a derivative fails after downloading a torrent with "global name byref is not defined"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873341
<spacexplorer> I have a annoying problem with 11.10 alternate (LUKS+LVM+btrfs): install always fail saying no space left on device (/target have free space and inode...)
<spacexplorer> any idea before report a bug?
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r250 trunk/src/wubi/backends/win32/virtualdisk.py: Get rid of star imports in virtualdisk (LP: #873341).
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r251 trunk/tests/pyflakes.exclude: Not a real error. It will only set these variables if the import failed.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-14
<CarlFK> how much of this is redundant?  append  locale=en_US.UTF-8 keyboard-configuration/layoutcode=us console-setup/layoutcode=us console-setup/ask_detect=false
<CarlFK> I seem to remember adding some of those because something wasn't respecting locale like it should
<m6mmix> Hello, i guess this is a better place to ask my question. Is raid disabled for all ubuntu 10.04LTS versions or only for desktop edition?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-15
<CarlFK> d-i preseed/late_command  string cd /tmp && wget http://shaz.personnelware.com/lc/late.sh && chmod u+x late.sh && chroot /target ./late.sh
<CarlFK> will that work, or do I need to put late.sh somewhere under /target ?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-16
<CarlFK> gnome-control-center lets me set "screen saver = off" - how do I figure out how to do that in a script ?  (like my preseed late_command.sh script.. thus why I am asking here... and admitting it is kinda OT...)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-08
<cjwatson> ev: Wubi r273 for your building pleasure
<ev> cjwatson: on it now
<cjwatson> Thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-09
<ev> cjwatson: wubi r273 is in place
<cjwatson> Thanks
<ogra_> whee. CIA just crashed with a huge backtrace
<cjwatson> CIA is dead
<ogra_> oh
<cjwatson> Permanently
<cjwatson> http://pastebin.com/9RBBniM1
<cjwatson> Debian's switched to something similar called KGB; I've been meaning to do the same, but probably not in time for 12.10
<cjwatson> (Don't know what the client code is like)
<ogra_> k, so i'll just diable the bzr plugin for now
<cjwatson> Yeah, you might as well
<ogra_> i assume there is another ubiquity upload palnned before final ?
<ogra_> *planned
<ogra_> (so i dont need to upload this dependency change)
<xnox> cjwatson: KGB doesn't have bzr support, yet... ;-)
<cjwatson> ogra_: Yes
<cjwatson> xnox: Somebody will have to add it then :)
<xnox> cjwatson: I was thinking more about launchpad's code RSS to IRC bot.
<xnox> cjwatson: although mail2irc might be better for the "X revisions removed" notifications as well.
<cjwatson> It would certainly be nice for it not to be client-side
<cjwatson> ogra_: removed the rls-q-incoming tag on the redboot-tools bug, btw - it's redundant since the bug's targeted to quantal
<ogra_> oh, k
<pgraner> ev, you around?
<ev> pgraner: hi
<pgraner> ev, on todays ARM image I got a ubiquity crash and it told me it was already reported, and the bug is fixed released bug # 727842
<pgraner> ev, regression?
<xnox> pgraner: probably a new bug with identical signature/symptoms.
<ev> yeah, quite possibly
<xnox> or regression.
<xnox> pgraner: if the system is still running can you do apport-collect 727842 to get the logs anyway?
<pgraner> xnox, yea its running I'll do that
<xnox> preferrably sudo as well =)
<xnox> I didn't manage to reproduce that one, but heard that people are hitting it, somehow.
<pgraner> xnox, well now it tells me the launchpadlib python module is not installed. this functionality is not available
 * xnox headdesk.
<xnox> pgraner: attach to he bug or pastebin me: /var/log/syslog & /var/log/installer/*
<xnox> ogra_: arm images don't have launchpadlib installed or what's the story there?! =/
<ogra_> xnox, no idea, i didnt exclude it from the seed
<cjwatson> I thought we just didn't have python-launchpadlib installed by default anywhere any more
<cjwatson> install it then repeat, I guess
<pgraner> cjwatson, I tried but on arm it won't let me, I get not enough space errors
<pgraner> xnox, syslog: drm.debug=7 omapdss.debug=1
<pgraner> installer/debug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269335/
<pgraner> installer/dm http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269336/
<xnox> pgraner: ok. will fix.
<pgraner> installer/version drm.debug=7 omapdss.debug=1
<pgraner> installer/version: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269337/
<xnox> pgraner: in short. You really should attach external USB stick / HDD to be used for target installation.
<pgraner> sorry cut n paste error
<pgraner> xnox, if thats the case can me not make it available so its not obvious?
<xnox> pgraner: it's more or less bug 1053030
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1053030 in ubiquity "highly confusing UI on desktop when installation media is big enough and no external storage is attached" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053030
<pgraner> xnox, then I'll shut up now
<xnox> well... the bug title says it all, doesn't it =)
 * pgraner nos
<pgraner> nods
<cjwatson> ok, preparing ubiquity upload
<cjwatson> grr, would be faster if people didn't put changelog entries in the wrong place
<ogra_> me ?
<cjwatson> no
<ogra_> phew
 * ogra_ is always worried when doing stuff in a rush
<cjwatson> right, 2.12.9 uploading
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'll do the review once it hits the queue
<cjwatson> ta
<stgraber> alirght, looks like I'm done catching up on the bugs since last Wednesday and my list of quantal-targeted bugs is now down to zero!
<stgraber> cjwatson: anything you'd want me to focus on for the rest of today and tomorrow? otherwise I'll just go look at unassigned installer bugs on the foundations bug list.
<cjwatson> Your default is just fine :)
<cjwatson> Unless you have secure boot hardware
<stgraber> cjwatson: actually, looks like there's a UEFI update for my machine introducing "windows 8 support" which very well might be secureboot. I'll apply and see if I then get the SecureBoot variables in /sys/firmware/efi/vars
<cjwatson> We're cutting it extremely fine getting SB support in, so we will probably have a huge rush to test whether our big pile of patches actually work
<stgraber> cjwatson: and I now have SecureBoot-8be4df61-93ca-11d2-aa0d-00e098032b8c/ in /sys/firmware/efi/vars!
<stgraber> took me a while to figure out how to boot the .sio from Lenovo as I don't have a cdrom drive. Turned out to be some kind of vfat fs embeded in a .iso (mounting the iso didn't list anything), extracted that, noticed that it had a /EFI, dumped it to a usb drive => finally booted :)
<stgraber> cjwatson: just went to inspect the new BIOS. It now has a bunch of secureboot option and lets me turn csm on/off too. It doesn't seem to contain any key at the moment (stuck in setup mode) and was disabled by default.
<stgraber> cjwatson: and looks like Ubuntu still boots fine (with secure boot enabled but in setup mode and without any key loaded) ;) so if you have anything in particular you want me to test, let me know
<cjwatson> We should have images over the next day or so, depending on when we can manage to escalate our signing problem to Microsoft
<stgraber> ok
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-10
<cjwatson> jibel: Has bug 1059619 been reproducible with any image since 2012-10-08?  I have a suspicion that an image-building change may have avoided it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059619 in grub-installer "Installation hangs on: grub-mount /dev/sdb1 /var/lib/os-prober/mount" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059619
<cjwatson> Which would be nice.
<jibel> cjwatson, I haven't reproduced it with yesterdays and todays images on i386 and amd64 and the 2 machines I had this problem. I'll close it.
<cjwatson> Yay
<cjwatson> xnox: Is the udisks2 port of usb-creator still happening?
<xnox> cjwatson: I didn't start it. Did read a bit about udisks2. Something needs to happen: e.g. wrap usb-creator to startup udisks1 bus... or port to udisks2.
<xnox> as far as I can see, usb-creator is not usable in quantal right now.
<bdmurray> xnox: barry and I were able to use usb-creator in quantal
<cjwatson> I think it depends a bit on whether udisks-daemon manages to start, doesn't it?
<xnox> bdmurray: interesting. I wasn't. I got "error communicating" with something over dbus...
<stgraber> cjwatson: well, I was really hoping not to have to write that preseed generator in perl, but it turned out to be the easiest way to do it (based on debconf-get-selections). I'm getting something that looks reasonable generated now. Will do some tests this afternoon.
<xnox> stgraber: \0/
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'm basically skipping any entry where the current value is identical to the default value and I'm skipping all partman-* keys
<cjwatson> Neat.  I suspect it will need a bit more fine-tuning than that, though - you'll probably want to go over it rather carefully against the installation-guide
<stgraber> that gives me a 50 lines long preseed file for a standard server install with just ssh selected in tasksel, so that seems reasonable
<xnox> stgraber: curious about skipping partman-* keys. can we not select some partman-auto key there?
<stgraber> cjwatson: yeah, the blacklist should be flexible enough to block any other yet we want. Already spotted a few more.
<stgraber> xnox: the plan for the initial implementation was not to touch partman, for the final implementation we'll probably want at least partman-auto to work
<stgraber> xnox: not sure how easily we can reconstruct a reasonable recipe post-install though, so manual may remain unsupported
 * xnox was pondering about "partman" mini-settings: default to ext4/xfs/btrfs/crypto/lvm/raid.
<xnox> cause apparently partman is the hardest bit in pre-seeding, especially all the various confirm questions partman asks much depending on what happens to be there on the installed system.
<cjwatson> partman/default_filesystem does the fs default
<cjwatson> kickseed just slams in a bunch of confirm preseeds
<cjwatson> you could check what it does
<bdmurray> cjwatson: so I found 2 ubiquity bugs with the fixed version of apt and using ubiquity 2.12.5 where there was an error message from pluginstall regarding 'Problem with MergeList'
<bdmurray> I was wondering if there were any changes in ubiquity that might have dealt with apt lists
<bdmurray> one of them is bug 1063261
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1063261 in ubiquity "Ubuntu12.10 Installer crashed - "/usr/share/ubiquity/plugininstall.py", line 1705, in <module>" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063261
<cjwatson> I don't think it touches apt lists directly
<cjwatson> Fully booked right now though
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-11
<xnox> After activating existing or new dm-crypt devices in partman, Undo/Revert doesn't do anything sensible. Should undo remove (i) some or (ii) all  dm devices?
<xnox> where some is the ones partman-crypto activated?
 * xnox is also thinking about lvm on top of crypt....
<xnox> shouldn't do all, due to dmraid using dmsetup not just lvm & crypt =(
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-12
<cjwatson> xnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274646/ is what I meant in my MP comments the other day - does that work for you?
<xnox> cjwatson: yeap, I did understand you =) and it should work. Didn't test it yet.
<xnox> cjwatson: are you prepping a release?
<cjwatson> Not immediately
<xnox> (well, upload)
<cjwatson> Thought I'd do a translation sync while I remember, but doesn't seem worth respinning for as yet
<cjwatson> xnox: Anything I can do to help with bug 1051306, or have you managed to reproduce it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1051306 in os-prober "Windows not found unless partition is mounted" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051306
<xnox> cjwatson: got that one assigned late at night yesterday.
<xnox> cjwatson: didn't do much with it. any pointers would be nice.
 * xnox doesn't have windows machines handy by the way.
<cjwatson> I can possibly resurrect an install in the corner
<cjwatson> Will take a bit
<cjwatson> Plus considerably more waking up
<xnox> =) i used to have a windows xp VM somewhere.... on one of these external drives.
 * xnox looks at a box in a corner
<xnox> cjwatson: that paste from you http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274646/ looks very nice, just tested. " no visible jitter"
<cjwatson> Right, restoring this Windows install now.  May take a while
<xnox> cjwatson: the debug is confusing. the syslog shows that it did mount it.
<xnox> cjwatson: could there be a difference between ntfs & GRUB ntfs drivers?
<xnox> with the later one not showing some files e.g. bootmgr.
<cjwatson> It's certainly *possible*
<cjwatson> It would be extraordinarily tedious
<cjwatson> I can't reproduce it here :(
<xnox> which windows do you have?
<xnox>    Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
<xnox> /dev/sda1 63 80324 40131 de Dell Utility
<xnox> /dev/sda2 * 81920 501379071 250648576 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<xnox> is in the bug report with windows 7 (loader)
<cjwatson> Windows 7
<cjwatson> I'll ask for a bit more output
<xnox> sure.
<cjwatson> I have a separate loader partition, apparently, so not quite the same
<xnox> cjwatson: hmm... os-prober uses unshare and hence gets a different mount context.... any way to hack into it? as the OP in bug 1051306 cannot list the files grub-mount is showing.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1051306 in os-prober "Windows not found unless partition is mounted" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051306
<cjwatson> Err
<cjwatson> I didn't ask him for anything involving os-prober
<xnox> (their own implementation of unshare but whatever)
<xnox> true.
 * xnox is confused sorry.
<cjwatson> So that shouldn't be remotely relevant
<xnox> cjwatson: ok. but then why can he not access the files?
<cjwatson> He hasn't bothered to read what I wrote and follow it exactly
<cjwatson> sudo grub-mount results in something that's only root-readable by default
<cjwatson> If he'd followed my directions this wouldn't have been a problem
<cjwatson> But he editorialised
<xnox> "sudo ls -la /mnt doesnt give the correct result either."
<xnox> hmm...
<cjwatson> And he didn't tell me what
 * cjwatson has little sympathy with people failing to follow precise directions and thinking they know better
<cjwatson> xnox: Any luck with bug 1065034?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065034 in ubiquity "'ubuntu ubiquity: umount: /tmp/tmp.h3NCLhoxSh: not mounted' during a Reinstall attempt on a previously manually partioned vm installation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065034
<xnox> cjwatson: nope. still need to debug which (u)mount this is coming from.
<xnox> you want candidates, I get it =)
<cjwatson> It's listed as a respin trigger so I need to make sure we're on top of it.
<cjwatson> Can you reproduce it?
<xnox> not in the past. will try the current image.
<cjwatson> xnox: ooh - well, I may not have been able to reproduce on my test machine, but I sure can on my laptop, albeit not with NTFS
<cjwatson> grub-mount $my_root_partition /mnt -> empty /mnt
<cjwatson> xnox: Mind if I reassign this bug to grub2 and steal assignee?
<xnox> cjwatson: knock yourself out =)
<xnox> cjwatson: well, maybe os-prober should check that after mounting /mnt has some files. & try remounting without grub-mount. that would be a workaround to the problem.
 * xnox off to the reinstall attempt then.
<cjwatson> But it would reintroduce the very problems that grub-mount was introduced to avoid, and worse, would only do so sometimes depending on whether grub-mount happened to work or not.
<cjwatson> We should fix the underlying bug instead.
<Riddell> I just pushed a fix for visible formatting strings in kde frontend bug 1065989
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065989 in ubiquity "[kde] formatting for strings visible in string" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065989
<cjwatson> I'm not keen on stacks of software working around other bits of software.
<xnox> and it's perfectly valid to have empty file systems ;-)
<cjwatson> Riddell: Er, those strings had already been translated.
<cjwatson> Can we not strip the tags in code instead?
<cjwatson> If not, you need to go through all the translations and fix them.
<Riddell> cjwatson: looking at ubiquity.template from today's image there's no translations?
<cjwatson> Look at bzr.
<cjwatson> I did a translation update from Launchpad earlier today.
<Riddell> aah
<cjwatson> I strongly recommend stripping in code if at all possible, because otherwise confusion will ensue ...
<xnox> Riddell: translations are in the .po files. And note my comment on #ubuntu-release. that you didn't "fix" all existing translations.
<Riddell> yep will do
<cjwatson> But even then, fixing the .po files may well create confusion at the next translation sync
<cjwatson> It could easily take an upload or two to get things synced up again, and we don't have time.
<infinity> They should be fixed at some point, mind, unless you really want those strings to contain markup forever...
<cjwatson> Sure.  But for now, better to work around in code.
<infinity> (But maybe after release, sure)
<xnox> cjwatson: wouldn't the upload import the translations into launchpad?
<cjwatson> xnox: Yes, but consider translations between the point I downloaded and the point we upload.
<infinity> xnox: translation imports aren't all that quick, plus yeah, collisions.
<xnox> *sigh* I see.
<cjwatson> Given the number of translations we've had already, this isn't an implausible problem.
 * infinity notes that he gets email about errors in the dpkg translations usually a day or two after his uploads, so it can't be quick...
<cjwatson> The queue backs up quite a bit sometimes.
<infinity> Which is why I always forget to fix those two errors, because I've context switched away by then.
<xnox> cjwatson: i cannot reproduce grub-mount not showing any files locally. *confused*
<Riddell> ok nicer fix pushed for formatting strings in kde frontend
<cjwatson> Riddell: Thanks, should be better for now
<xnox> Riddell: true. we can fix the translations post-q release.
<infinity> cjwatson: Are we still hoping for more ubiquity bugfixes that can be rolled up with Riddell's?
<xnox> infinity: i can reproduce bug 1065034 locally and working on it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065034 in ubiquity "'ubuntu ubiquity: umount: /tmp/tmp.h3NCLhoxSh: not mounted' during a Reinstall attempt on a previously manually partioned vm installation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065034
<xnox> infinity: but it's not ready yet.
<infinity> xnox: That's fine, the current images are still building anyway, maybe we can give people a small chance to test them before we invalidate them all. :P
<xnox> infinity: you are cruel. =) have you read the Hunger Games? You remind me of gamesmakers that set off a wall of fire against contestant lol =)
<cjwatson> infinity: yeah, that one.  also I'm going to have a grub2 fix as soon as I work out what it is.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-14
<veebers> Using the desktop installer, is it possible to add a ppa before the package installation phase? (without using a preseed file etc.)
<veebers>  i.e. going to VT1 and entering the commands there?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-10-07
<stgraber> xnox: so it looks like bug 1226912 is caused by webkit (in the ubuntuone plugin) being somehow unhappy and ending up waiting for a lock when ubiquity is started as a normal user. Starting ubiquity as "sudo ubiquity" appears to workaround the issue.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1226912 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Saucy) "ubiquity starts but does not appear" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226912
<bdmurray> xnox: could you have a look at bug 1235192?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1235192 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Saucy) "Strings in U1 window for 13.10 installer are not in pot file" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235192
#ubuntu-installer 2013-10-08
<antarus> mmm, is there a date yet for when T devel starts?
<infinity> antarus: Shortly after S releases.
<infinity> antarus: I might try to slip a new glibc in before we open the archive, but we should be opening it pretty quickly after release.
<antarus> so like late october
<antarus> we need to get off our asses soon then ;p
<jn_> hi to all
<jn_> :D
<xnox> stgraber: i was suspecting webkit. When the module is imported / ui is generated, it tries to load up a web-page in webkit webview... which should be fine to do as any user. Thanks for investigating.
<xnox> stgraber: i wonder if I should move the loading the T&C page, lazy when we actually get to the U1 page.
<xnox> stgraber: since, I also suspect it doesn't play nicely, if one is offline, since loading that webpage just stalls then.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-10-10
<bdmurray> xnox: what might be helpful with bug 1237694?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1237694 in System76 "Installation fails without Internet" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237694
<xnox> bdmurray: i think it's ok as it is. will look into it.
<bdmurray> xnox: okay, I just have a virtual machine stalled right now
#ubuntu-installer 2013-10-11
<jderose> xnox: sorry about that, didn't know what channel was appropriate :)
 * jderose tries debug-ubiquity
<xnox> jderose: well it's ok =) not sure what's worse doing context-less jump across channels or over-using #ubuntu-devel =)
<infinity> Using ubuntu-devel for devel stuff is never wrong.  Just gets a bit noisy sometimes.
<jderose> infinity: :)
<xnox> cjwatson: re: bug #1237694, the culprit is ubi-ubuntuone.py plugin, which defines plugin_skip_page when offline, but i guess something/somewhere is not done right as the installer is stuck after completing plugin.py and doesn't progress to plugininstall.py.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1237694 in System76 "Installation fails without Internet" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237694
<xnox> am I missing exiting a main-loop? or is it not possible to skip the last page?
<cjwatson> My suspicion is the latter
<cjwatson> I think something is missing a call to find_next_step
<cjwatson> Possibly in this bit?
<cjwatson>             if self.backup or self.dbfilter_handle_status():
<cjwatson>                 if self.current_page is not None and not self.backup:
<cjwatson>                     self.process_step()
<cjwatson>                     if not self.stay_on_page:
<cjwatson>                         self.pagesindex = self.pagesindex + 1
<cjwatson> But if you change that, be careful to test backup
<cjwatson> The frontend state machine is such a mess :-(
<xnox> cjwatson: if i am skipping the last step, we should go to slideshow with no way to backup.
<cjwatson> xnox: Yes, but I mean, that code handles backup in other circumstances too
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> 158 files changed, 72122 insertions(+), 43043 deletions(-), ouch.
<xnox> most of it is debconf-updatepo bug #1235192
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1235192 in Ubuntu Translations "Strings in U1 window for 13.10 installer are not in pot file" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235192
<infinity> debconf-updatepo is a harsh mistress.
<jderose> xnox: er, problem i just found with the oem-config fix... because that upstart job always runs, the "oem" user gets deleted the first time you install 2.15.23
<jderose> xnox: so you can't do any image customization, provide QA workflow via the "oem" user, etc
<jderose> so it needs to be conditional base on whether it's just a normal auto-login into the oem account, or whether we're actually running the end customer user config
<jderose> or maybe the extra "userdel --once-more-with-feeling" needs to be somewhere other than the upstart script
<jderose> or maybe systemd-ify ubiquity-dm, assuming systemd/logind/systemd-pam is the underlying culprit
<jderose> in which case, also cry a little on the inside over the fact a systemd related fix is needed on a distro that doesn't uses systemd for init :P
<infinity> Intrusive things like better logind integration probably won't happen.
<infinity> But dropping a simple "we're done now" semaphore in /var/lib at the spot where the userdel *used* to be, and then guarding the init post-script userdel with a check for said sempahore file would work fine.
<infinity> jderose: xnox ^
<infinity> s/won't happen/won't happen for 13.10/
<jderose> infinity: what's the magic file that determins whether the customer config UI is run?
<jderose> infinity: and yeah, i understand the "right" fix probably wont happen for 13.10, i'm just trying to understand how things work a bit better, what the underlying problem is :)
<cjwatson> jderose: /var/lib/oem-config/run
<cjwatson> could easily just check for that I expect?
<jderose> cjwatson:  yeah, that's what i'm going try, same post-start, but with a test for /var/lib/oem-config/run
<jderose> cjwatson: am i right that post-start should use the same [ -f /var/lib/oem-config/run ] condition as script? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/debian/oem-config.oem-config.upstart
<cjwatson> Mm, yeah, maybe post-start runs despite the script "failing" because of the "normal exit 0 1"
<cjwatson> So yeah, certainly worth a try
<infinity> Except invert the test.
<infinity> You only want to remove the user if /run has been removed.
<jderose> infinity: but then it will userdel oem whenever you boot the image prior to "Prepare for shipping to end user"
<cjwatson> Oh, yeah, that's the problem
<infinity> jderose: Ahh.  Hrm.  But /run will be removed before you get to that point.
<cjwatson> /var/lib/oem-config/run will exist in neither case
<cjwatson> So it's not a useful test
<infinity> So, the extra semaphore would work better.
<jderose> ah, okay
<jderose> or setting a flag in side script/end script? I'm not super upstart savy... can you do that?
<infinity> Wherever the userdel used to be, make that a touch /var/run/oem-config-remove and then test for it in post-start, userdel, and rm it.
<cjwatson> I don't understand why this was done in an Upstart job, rather than in oem-config-firstboot
<jderose> cjwatson: it was xnox's idea far a work-around as for whatever reason, userdel isn't working here - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/bin/oem-config-wrapper
<cjwatson> No, it can't be done in oem-config-wrapper because the display manager is still running, I expect
<jderose> if you remove the "|| true", line 14 is always failing
<cjwatson> But oem-config-firstboot is outside that
<infinity> Ahh, yes.  firstboot looks like the right place.
<infinity> It even knows if the installation was successful.
<infinity>         if [ "$CODE" -eq 0 ]; then
<infinity>                 exit 0
<infinity> The userdel should go in that block.
<infinity> Before the exit, obviously. :P
<cjwatson> Yep
<jderose> infinity: cjwatson: so oem-config-firstboot runs during the *customer* first boot then?
<cjwatson> Right
<cjwatson> # Run oem-config on the first boot after shipping to the end user.
<infinity> Actually, it needs to be sprinkled a few places in here.
<jderose> so, should the userdel bit be in oem-config-wrapper at all?
<cjwatson> infinity: Probably not - oem-config-wrapper was only ever running it on success
<cjwatson> jderose: I suspect not
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah?  Okay.  I would have also put it in the panic section at the end.
<cjwatson> Oh, there's another reason it doesn't work - Mario changed that script to run as the oem user :P
<infinity> cjwatson: Since the panic section essentially duplicates oem-config-remove.
<cjwatson> So it can't deluser/userdel
<cjwatson> infinity: Maybe, yeah, in the oem-config/remove == true case
 * infinity nods.
<cjwatson> And we should go back to deluser if possible
<cjwatson> +  * Remove oem user with userdel rather than deluser (the latter didn't support
<cjwatson> +    doing it while oem was logged in) (LP: #624888)
<cjwatson> that should no longer apply
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624888 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "if oem user is logged in more than one tty when oem-config is set up, the oem user is never completely removed" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624888
<cjwatson> Oh, maybe it does, from that bug description
<cjwatson> OK, leave it at userdel
<cjwatson> even though it makes me feel dirty
<jderose> hehe
<jderose> cjwatson: so at some point things are running as root, then su oem, then that process exists.... shouldn't the usedel oem be right after the su oem process exists? also, where would that be? :)
<jderose> *exits*, then no longer exists :P
<cjwatson> jderose: oem-config-wrapper (nowadays, though not when I originally put the user deletion there) runs as oem.  oem-config-firstboot runs as root and the bit we're pointing at is "right after".
<jderose> okay, gotcha... so the block at line 121? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/bin/oem-config-firstboot
<cjwatson> It's slightly more complicated, on inspection.  One moment
<jderose> cjwatson: infinity: thanks for all the help!
<cjwatson> jderose: Something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/6223900/ ?
<cjwatson> I don't have time to test this evening
<jderose> cjwatson: i'll test in in a moment, got a vm ready for this very thing...
<cjwatson> Great
<jderose>  cjwatson: hmm, no luck. good: it no longer removes oem user when it shouldn't; bad: it no longer removes oem user when it should
<jderose> although i manually edited the files in place, so i might have made a goof
<jderose> cjwatson: you have this in a branch already?
<jderose> if so, i'll do a build from there, test that way
<jderose> (er, i edited the installed files rather than building the package)
<infinity> cjwatson: oem-config remove runs before this, doesn't it (on a successful install), so your debconf check on RET=0 probably won't work, if the templates were purged.
<infinity> That check probably only makes sense in the panic section, where we still might have oem-config/ubiquity installed because it broke.
<cjwatson> infinity: oh could be, might need to remember that in a file somewhere then :/
<cjwatson> no more time to work on this today I'm afrad
<cjwatson> +i
<jderose> cjwatson: thanks again for the help, i'll poke around at this more over the weekend, see if i can come up with something
#ubuntu-installer 2014-10-06
<slashd> Is there any limitation using crypto method on a preseed file for more than 1 disk ? I got a recipe here that is working fine with 1 disks but as soon as I add a second one it failed with the error message : The automatic partitionning recipe contains the definition of a volume group that does not contain any physical volume
#ubuntu-installer 2014-10-08
<slashd> What would be the best approach in late_command to launch a command that is interactive by answering question ? I tried expect and python-pexpect, the script are working if run manually but doesn't in my preseed recipe
<pmatulis> during a preseed install i think that my network card is recognized but is for some reason not being configured, and thus unusable.  can someone confirm or deny this based on http://paste.ubuntu.com/8522196/ ?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-10-05
<slashd> within preseed is there any possibility to run kind of a hardware detection in order to detect the serve model and set the preseed recipe accordingly ?
<lborda> slashd, yes this is how I do it. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12692237/
#ubuntu-installer 2015-10-06
<rutu> hi, i was wondering what i am doing wrong to not be able to install ubuntu from one USB key to another USB key. a bug report is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1502697
<rutu> if i start ubuquity as logged in user it does not even get the correct rights via sudo. starting it as root works until defining the partitions. then it fails.
<FourDollars> Hi, could you help to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1429030?
<bdmurray> cyphermox: I've had 2 crashes today installing wily from ubiquity with lvm and running out of disk space because the autosized root partition is too small. Have you seen a bug about this?
<bdmurray> on a 8G virtual machine it allocated 4G to swap and the rest to /root which wasn't enough
<cyphermox> bdmurray: I had not, but it's bad
<cyphermox> that brings the question as to why is the install growing so much?
<cyphermox> 4G should be plenty :/
<bdmurray> cyphermox: I reported bug 1503441 about it
<cyphermox> ok
#ubuntu-installer 2015-10-07
<davmor2> cyphermox: just to add to the headaches 14.04.3+daily iso  fails to create the EFI partition so won't run I assume that might have a knock on effect on upgrades too not sure what effect though I can maybe have a play in a vm though
<cyphermox> it can't write the EFI partition?
<cyphermox> lacking space?
<cyphermox> partitioning probably wouldn't be affected by any of this, except perhaps by the disk becoming full at some point
<cyphermox> (on upgrade, I mean)
<cyphermox> davmor2: could you file a bug, and add all of syslog from the installer?
<davmor2> cyphermox: fresh install not upgrade
<davmor2> cyphermox: will do
<davmor2> cyphermox: oh this was a fresh install wiping the disk
<davmor2> so it created a new partition
<cyphermox> yes, but you said it could maybe affect upgrades
<cyphermox> I'm just responding to that
<davmor2> cyphermox: indeed I'm wondering if the latest kernel is missing the signing or something
<cyphermox> davmor2: shouldn't be
<davmor2> cyphermox: give me a minute and I'll check
<davmor2> cyphermox: more fun and games I enabled wifi this time it downloaded some updates and installed correctly :)  I can only assume there fore that something landed late the first part got in the image the second part didn't so I guess that means it should be fixed tomorrow automagically so I'll retry it then
<cyphermox> yes, possbily
#ubuntu-installer 2015-10-08
<FourDollars> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trusty-proposed is not up to date.
<xnox> FourDollars: and what's that got to do with me....?
<FourDollars> xnox: I saw you created this branch so...
<xnox> FourDollars: i left the company over a year ago.
<FourDollars> xnox: Did you know who I can ask for?
<xnox> cyphermox: supposedly ~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trusty-proposed is out of date, if that is even still used.
<FourDollars> xnox: Thx a lot. :)
<FourDollars> arges: Hi
<FourDollars> arges: I saw your name at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1418105/comments/6.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-10-09
<Hammerhead>  HI Guys, Just starting with dm in ubuntu 14
<Hammerhead>  The installer boot disk under partitions shows many partitions not a /dev/mapper device. Can I installl onto one of these parts and then install multipath boot tools after the installation?
<Hammerhead> not the correct channel?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-10-10
<cyphermox> slangasek: so I think it should still work even if it allocates the free space
<cyphermox> it certainly does run grub-installer properly on x86 :)
<slangasek> who here is familiar with how partman-md is /supposed/ to work?
<slangasek> cyphermox: the fundamental issue here is that we are *not* wanting to create a RAID over two partitions, we're wanting to create a RAID over two disks and then create partitions on the RAID
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> but why is that an issue?
<cyphermox> if it seems to work properly...
<slangasek> cyphermox: how are you figuring that it works properly?  we're having this conversation precisely because a bug has been reported
<cyphermox> slangasek: a bug specifically on ppc64el, which uses very different code paths than x86
<cyphermox> and I seem to be able to reduce the difference there too (pending testing)
<cyphermox> part of the problem on ppc64el is that we also depend on PReP partitions which are not the typical grub /boot partitions and get detected via prep-bootdev, an "external" program grub-installer also ships
<slangasek> cyphermox: the firmware needs to see a PReP partition.  You can accomplish that one of two ways.  1) Combine two disks into a RAID1 array, partition it, make one of those partitions a PReP partition; or 2) create partitions on the underlying disks, combine those individual pairs of partitions into RAID1 arrays, and mark one of those as a PReP partition
<cyphermox> so my analysis as to "it seems to work" is based on the fact that on amd64, it seems to work, I don't deny we still need to figure out how well that scales to ppc64el/opal booting
<slangasek> cyphermox: from what you've told me, you've tried to do exactly what I also expected to work - that you could select two disks for RAIDing and create partitions on top of them and have it work
<slangasek> but that is *wrong* and doesn't work *anywhere* except MBR
<cyphermox> slangasek: it's also why it's explicitly marked as not supported in anything but x86 :/
<slangasek> that is wrong> the implementation is wrong and does not match the intent
<slangasek> cyphermox: it's not even supported on x86 with UEFI, it only works for MBR
<slangasek> do we automatically add the PReP partition to fstab?
<cyphermox> no
<slangasek> ok, so it's a magical thing that's handled via grub directly
<slangasek> do you have the bug number for this handy? :)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> so I'm already working on a fix, but there's multiple moving parts and I'm new at the whole thing, so trying to understand things as I change them :)
<cyphermox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1487365
<cyphermox> it clearly currently doesn't work on ppc64el; we've established that
<slangasek> cyphermox: how are you intending to solve this?  The install method presented in the bug, that of /dev/md0p1 being used as the PReP partition, will never work with the current state of partman-md
<cyphermox> there's two pieces; teach grub-installer to correctly pick the members of the array when installing grub; and fix partman-md to use the underlying disk when we can somehow detect that it's otherwise unpartitioned
<slangasek> ok, so you are planning to change partman-md to use whole disk instead of creating a partition
<cyphermox> so presumably in the case where either it's just free space, or there is no partition table
<slangasek> sorry, I didn't understand that was your aim
<cyphermox> it wasn't until we discussed this
<slangasek> if you do that, then yes, this all works
<slangasek> ah ;)
<cyphermox> I don't pretend to know all the intricacies of RAID or booting, so we refine as we go ;)
<cyphermox> I'm starting to think I'll have to discuss this with KiBi too before I get too deep in the code
<cyphermox> my question for you though would be, should this really be a priority for 15.10, or should we focus on more broken things since there is a workaround and people need to write their own partitioning recipe anyway?
<slangasek> cyphermox: basically, it's like this.  software RAID is invisible to the firmware (whichever firmware it is).  The only RAID that's compatible with being booted from is RAID1, because it's a straight mirror, so the firmware just sees it as two disks with matching content.  Any other RAID scheme requires that the boot logic sit *outside* the software RAID array
<slangasek> on MBR you dodge this because MBR doesn't boot from a partition
<cyphermox> yeah
<slangasek> on UEFI or opal, you need a partition to boot from; which means either full-disk software RAID + partitions inside it, or selective RAID of individual partitions
<cyphermox> yup, got that
<slangasek> cyphermox: so instead of committing to redesign partman-md, I think we should instead look at better enforcement of partitioning policies
<slangasek> because you shouldn't have to wait for grub to try to install before you find out there's no prep partition
<slangasek> historically there have been architecture-specific partman modules to enforce this
<cyphermox> there alreday is a partman-prep IIRC, I could enforce things there
<slangasek> IOW I think option 1) is what people generally *want* to have working, but until that works we can get by with directing people to option 2)
<cyphermox> enforcing PReP not to be on RAID for now should be simple
<slangasek> it doesn't require that it not be on RAID, it just requires that it not be a /dev/mdNpM partition
<slangasek> well
<slangasek> the use case here is that you want both disks to be equally bootable
<slangasek> if grub can handle that without having to be pointed at /dev/md0 == (/dev/sda1+/dev/sdb1), that's fine
<slangasek> but having a RAID1 over the individual PReP partitions may be preferable
<cyphermox> well, that would get complicated to do without an early_script, but I'll give it a test too
<slangasek> cyphermox: so I was mistaken, the partitioning enforcement is apparently usually done by the bootloader installer packages rather than partman modules per se.  e.g. silo-installer (available in Debian only)
<slangasek> aboot-installer had one, but good luck finding that in any Debian release...
<cyphermox> there is still some level of enforcement in partman- packages, for instance in the size/location for the ESP
<slangasek> ok
<cyphermox> and partman-prep already checks for location
<cyphermox> so it should be fine to check there that PReP isn't over /dev/md0p[0-9]+
<cyphermox> that's the easy part though, I still need to get grub-installer right for when it's partitioned right :)
 * slangasek nods
 * cyphermox uploads a new grub-installer revision to his installer-dev PPA
<cyphermox> this is going to be pretty much all for today I think, I'll start an install with it Monday so I get the results on Tuesday morning.
<slangasek> alright
<slangasek> I'm going to braindump to the bug
<cyphermox> cool.
<cyphermox> slangasek: you mentioned dvorak too?
<slangasek> I did
<slangasek> let me double-check it
<slangasek> cyphermox: possibly specific to UEFI boot
<cyphermox> wat
<cyphermox> I don't see how it would change anything
<slangasek> cyphermox: well when you're using syslinux you get the option to select the keyboard layout from the bootloader
<slangasek> so that's what most people use?
<cyphermox> sure
<slangasek> if you're using booting under UEFI you don't have that
<cyphermox> well, perhaps, and that will change bits in the command-line
<cyphermox> but when you detect the keyboard and select dvorak it should still get you the right thing
<slangasek> so it's possible the keyboard selector within d-i is broken for everything, but not usually noticed on !UEFI
<slangasek> well yes, it should ;)
<cyphermox> it's possible, but I thought I had fixed it when you last reported this months ago
<cyphermox> it was missing kbd.
<cyphermox> I'll try the server image with and without EFI in a bit, when I'm done with laundry
<slangasek> was my last report before or after 15.04 release?
<cyphermox> after
<slangasek> ah
<cyphermox> wasn't it this summer?
<slangasek> quite possibly
<slangasek> but as I said, I was booting a 15.04 image
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> well, then maybe I should SRU this fix ;)
<slangasek> SRUing it won't get it into the already-produced image
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> ugh, and console-setup and kbd need to be on the d-i image itself
<cyphermox> try a 15.10 image, so at least I'm reassured it works?
<cyphermox> I could sprint with a dvorak keyboard, too :)
<slangasek> yeah just finished downloading that
<slangasek> cyphermox: bad news; same problem on 15.10 beta
<slangasek> Oct 10 01:38:13 main-menu[235]: (process:1141): /etc/console-setup is not writable. No files will be saved there.
<slangasek> Oct 10 01:38:13 main-menu[235]: (process:1141): gzip is not accessible. Will not save cached keyboard map.
<cyphermox> looks like the same kbd issue :(
<cyphermox> so, first, bios boot and I pick dvorak at the keymap panel in gfxboot.
<cyphermox> I do get dvorak
<cyphermox> now, uefi
<cyphermox> so, English (US), then English (US) - Dvorak
<cyphermox> still got dvorak?
<cyphermox> that was with ubuntu-server from 20151009
<cyphermox> what image did you use?
<cyphermox> slangasek: ^
<cyphermox> or are you using the keyboard-detection?
<cyphermox> hum, if you go back and re-do the keyboard selection it looks like maybe it won't update the keymap properly
<cyphermox> neh, the keyboard-detection is broken altogether
<cyphermox> yup, the detection algo is broken, but the selection from lists appears to work, at least as far as picking between us and us:dvorak and having the right setting applied following that is concerned
<cyphermox> I bet it's broken in Debian too
<slangasek> cyphermox: ah; I didn't yet test a manual keyboard selection with 15.10, only the keyboard detection method, and that failed
<cyphermox> yeah I confirm it's really broken
<slangasek> ok, but manual selection works
<slangasek> on 15.10
<cyphermox> ah, no detection in debian?
<slangasek> it didn't work for me in 15.04
<slangasek> correct, the detection is an Ubuntuism
<cyphermox> slangasek: yeah, the manual selection works
<cyphermox> how would you go about picking dvorak on Debian?
<cyphermox> doesn't look like I have the choice at all after American English
<cyphermox> oh, so that's the 'plugin-detect-keyboard'
<cyphermox> shiny.
<cyphermox> slangasek: so where does this plugin come from?
<cyphermox> so after detection it looks like you got setupcon to run, as it should, but still not setup the keymap properly
<cyphermox> ah, oops. looks like we mangle XKBVARIANT along the way
 * cyphermox adds that to the list for Tuesday
<slangasek> cyphermox: ok; so did you file a bug to track this?
<infinity> slangasek: FWIW, OPAL doesn't require a PReP partition, since it doesn't actually use grub.  OpenFirmware does, however, and we install the same way under OF/SLOF/OPAL to preserve sanity (and let disk images migrate).
<infinity> slangasek: And, not, it's not added to fstab, because it's a raw partition with bootloader of choice (yaboot or grub, generally) blatted directly to it, is contains no filesystem.
<infinity> s/is contains/it contains/
#ubuntu-installer 2015-10-11
<slangasek> infinity: ok, in that case it sounds like it's still appropriate for partman-prep to enforce the partition layout, even if it's not required by OPAL
<slangasek> infinity: what does OPAL use to boot, then?
<infinity> slangasek: petitboot mounts everything it can find and scans for grub and yaboot configs, parses them, and gives you the boot menu.  When you pick one, it shuts down its execution environment and kexecs.
<infinity> slangasek: Long story short, it's gross. :P
<infinity> slangasek: So, we use grub *userspace* because we're still responsible for feeding petitboot a grub.cfg to parse, but the actual grub bootloader never gets touched.
<infinity> slangasek: But it's insane to install and QA two different install methods for the sake of saving a tiny bit of space on disk (and there are other advantages to uniformity, like portable images, or debugging with the "qemu -hda /dev/sda" trick), so yeah, just makes sense to always pretend the PReP bit is needed.
<infinity> slangasek: This is, incidentally, why I also remained perpetually confused by people working on a ppc64el port of the bootloader bits of grub.  Because, yes, some future version of SLOF might be able to load that some day (maybe), but current OF and SLOF expect to jump into a 32-bit BE bootloader, so as long as those machine and that firmware exists, a 64-bit bootloader is pointless.
<infinity> slangasek: If we want to retain the uniform image/install advantages, anyway.
#ubuntu-installer 2017-10-11
<guest1234> Are there any special GUI installation methods for Macs?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-10-12
<xnox> I am having a bit of a silly moment
<xnox> where does /lib/libkmod.so.2 come from inside d-i? should it not be from a udeb?
<ogra_> xnox, https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/kmod ?
<ogra_> (looks like libkmod2-udeb ... not sure that changed since though)
<xnox> ogra_, if only libkmod2-udeb shipped /lib/libkmod.so.2
<ogra_> lol
<xnox> hence my silly moment
#ubuntu-installer 2018-10-08
<acheronuk> cyphermox: hi. could you maybe review/merge/upload? https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/cosmic/+merge/355892
#ubuntu-installer 2018-10-09
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, cyphermox: .
<cyphermox> yup
#ubuntu-installer 2018-10-12
<Laney> so localechooser/supported-locales
<Laney> is something supposed to update this?
<Laney> I'm noticing that (for example) xxx-en-gb packages are removed by ubiquity, because that contains "en_US.UTF-8" and then that's passed on to check-language-support -l.
<Laney> ah debian-installer/locale too, but this is apparently not set in the en_GB case?
<Laney> hmm, it is, but something's overwriting it
<Laney> I guess
<Laney> xnox: want to help me? :-)
<Laney> https://paste.debian.net/1046987
<Laney> between line 13 and 24 it got changed back
<xnox> localechooser/supported-locales horum... i can't recall how it was done. either like at localechooser built-time or like at ubiquity built-time or like at langpack/language updates time
<xnox> i think i never learned how to do translations (and supported locales) updates in ubiquity.
<xnox> cause somebody else picked it up on the team, or like i rage quit working for the company, or some such.
<xnox> better luck with infinity maybe?!
<Laney> something is making it get reverted back to en_US
<Laney> I don't yet understand all this debconf business
<xnox> Laney, all i know that it is `different` given the monkey-patch at ./d-i/patches/localechooser-post-base-installer.patch
<xnox> cause langpacks are done differently in ubiquity, but we still wanted to support the same d-i preseed questions or some such
<Laney> yeah I don't think it is localechooser itself
<Laney> it's fine after that finishes (line 13)
<Laney> I'm looking for something in ubiquity I think
<xnox> ooooh. there mayhave been cdimage stuff as well, cause i think it writes out to disk as to what langauge packs are included on the cd.
<xnox> cause i think it we did (at one point) supported "re-rolling" the iso with more or less language packs without like rebuilding ubiquity.
<xnox> literarly cannot remember any of those details.
<Laney> it's to do with the debconf database in install.py not seeing the updates that happen from the timezone page
<xnox> juliank was working on those sort of things lately (frontend database locking stuff, but maybe that was dpkg/apt rather than debconf)
<Laney> ok, I found a change that fixes it I think, not sure if it's right though
 * Laney fake news :(
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1797579
<Laney> cyphermox: xnox: maybe one of you knows the debconf stuff in ubiquity better than me and can tell me why that patch is wrong and/or how to do it better
<Laney> would be nice to fix in cosmic if we can
<xnox> i think we need juliank for this.
<Laney> 😱
<Laney> the cavalry
<cyphermox> yeah, there's only one instance of debconf somewhere at the beginning
<Laney> there's this parallel db thing
<Laney> I don't know what on earth that is
<cyphermox> no clue.
<cyphermox> wasn't this working before though?
<Laney> presumably it was at some time
<Laney> I didn't try previous releases tho
<cyphermox> I'm suspicious of console-setup
<Laney> maybe I have a old iso or something
<cyphermox> that could have gone broken, as it tends to every release in some obscure way
 * Laney has wily
<Laney> actually, trusty
<cyphermox> Laney: in your bug, which part of the log says the installer forgot about the language? or is it not shown?
<cyphermox> oh, right, only install.py
<Laney> cyphermox: where it says  Oct 12 15:48:42 ubuntu /install.py[9568]: keeping language packs for: en_US.UTF-8
<Laney> it's not actually completely forgotten
<Laney> e.g. I get en_GB locale
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> well, I can see install.py having a separate, wrong debconf
<Laney> it does have that
<Laney> I ended up booting a xenial iso
<Laney> it has this bug
<Laney> bit different though, in that one localechooser is run too late
<cyphermox> hold on
<cyphermox> is that when you pick language in the selector in ubiquity?
<cyphermox> or when you pick language from gfxboot?
<cyphermox> the two might behave differently.
<cyphermox> (it's wrong, but I think I see why they would behave differently)
<Laney> I did pick english at gfxboot, and then english and english(uk) and clicked on the UK in ubiquity
<cyphermox> well, timezone won't change anything but timezone
<cyphermox> english in gfxboot I don't remember what it sets
<Laney> me neither
<Laney> but it does at least know that I chose en_GB after running localechooser
<cyphermox> yeah, but I wonder if the issue is that one of the code paths doesn't set debian-installer/locale somewhere it should be set
<Laney> db_get can see it right up until it can't any more (in install.py)
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> can you check what pkgsel/language-packs is set to?
<Laney> sure, at which point?
<cyphermox> uh, anywhere after picking language, and then around the end of the install (when install.py runs)
<cyphermox> I don't think it'd be much different between the two
<cyphermox> wait, no
<cyphermox> don't bother
<cyphermox> I remember this is a preseeded thing on CD
<cyphermox> it's not?
<cyphermox> hrm
<Laney> what's this?
<cyphermox> I expected pkgsel/language-packs to be preseeded to something
<cyphermox> but I went to check all the way back to precise
<Laney> that codepath is not used in a regular iso install
<Laney> it's the localechooser/supported-locales one
<Laney> supplemented with debian-installer/locale which is what ubiquity decided you wanted
<Laney> (that last one is the one that is buggily not set properly)
<cyphermox> well, either one should be set to /something/
<Laney> supported-locales is en_US.UTF-8 for me
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> so maybe we screwed up localechooser?
<Laney> ohhhh
<Laney> is this a race?
<Laney> we start installing in the background right?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> but like I said, the timezone doesn't really matter
<cyphermox> you don't start install until after partitioning, which is after picking language
<cyphermox> (but before picking keyboard)
<cyphermox> that said, you did point out what matters is localchooser, which is run as you pick language, not when you pick keybaord
<cyphermox> (and it's preseeded even earlier if you pick language at gfxboot)
<cyphermox> I think we should debug this further, add enought prints in the code to output what the debconf values are at the time install_misc.py runs
<cyphermox> Laney: could be racey
<cyphermox> looks like I got fr_CA working first try
<Laney> cyphermox: it takes the country you pick in the timezone step into account
<Laney> I think the fix would be basically to not start installing until after ubi-tiemzone
<Laney> but you have to do that weird debconf stop / start thing to make sure it is committed at that time afaics
<Laney> will test it a bit more and probably propose something over the weekend
#ubuntu-installer 2018-10-13
<Laney> cyphermox: xnox: juliank: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/356676
<Laney> if you happen by and fancy reviewing and testing that
#ubuntu-installer 2019-10-10
<seb128> hey there, could anyone help me figuring out how ubiquity translations are working exactly?
<seb128> in particular the UI from gui/gtk/ubiquity.ui
<seb128> those are not in the translation template and the file is not in the po/POTFILES.in
<seb128> it looks like debian/ubiquity.templates and debian/ubiquity.templates-imported have some of those strings
<seb128> but I couldn't figure out how those files are used/updated and if the strings are supposed to be common
<xnox> seb128:  strings are extraced into debian translation templates.... one place for it to be stripped, the otherone that persists and remains in the package, and then translations are queried from debconf and applied.
<seb128> xnox, how does one do the 'extract to template' bits?
<xnox> seb128:  but like some strings are "reused" from other places
<xnox> seb128:  ./ubiquity/i18n.py
<xnox> seb128:  not sure i remember. I try not to introduce new strings =)
<cyphermox> oh my
<seb128> :)
<xnox> seb128:  i thought something like cd po/; make something =)
<cyphermox> there was a trick to it, but I don't remember what it is
<cyphermox> def some make command
<seb128> that does extract thins from files listed in po/POTFILES.in (mainly the .desktop)
<seb128> the po/ target
<seb128> but gui/gtk/ubiquity.ui isn't handled like that
<seb128> cjwatson, ^ do you maybe remember?
<xnox> seb128:  oh
<cjwatson> I think there's another .pot file for that
<xnox> seb128:  i think ubiquity.ui one has to manually edit in the template with the matching template id under ubiquity/
<xnox> unless that was the wrong way to do it.
<cjwatson> That does not sound like a thing I would have done
<seb128> it does look like it
<seb128> cjwatson, no launchpad template is mentioning gui/gtk/ubiquity.ui atm
<seb128> so it does look like the same strings do end up in debian/ubiquity.templates by some magic
<seb128> or manual work
<seb128> I can't really make sense of it though :/
<seb128> I'm just trying to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1731070
<seb128> which in principle is easy, get '_Skip' in the template
<seb128> or I could rename it 'Skip' which is existing/translated
<seb128> but that would be a keyboard navigation regression
<cjwatson> Is _Skip a GTK string?
<seb128> let me look
<cjwatson> Because if so you may just need to do 'make -C debian/imported-po update' with some variables set that it will tell you about
<seb128> no, it's not
<seb128> :(
<xnox> it would be nice if it was, cause then the translation would be there for all languages
<cjwatson> OK, so it does look as though somebody updated the string for progress_cancel_button in ubiquity.ui without modifying debian/ubiquity.templates
<cjwatson> I guess it's possible those need to be kept in sync manually; maybe I couldn't figure out a better way to do it
<seb128> is there some architecture document somewhere describing how those things are supposed to work? (I tried to look for one but without real luck)
<cjwatson> I fear probably not
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, so basically the fix is to edit
<seb128> Template: ubiquity/text/progress_cancel_button
<seb128> Type: text
<seb128> _Description: Skip
<seb128> to add the _
<seb128> right?
<cjwatson> I think so
<cjwatson> Unfortunate but there you go
<cjwatson> Would be nice if that were automatically extracted, which is surely possible
<seb128> I don't understand ubiquity enough to know why that's not going through standard gtk translations/listing the .ui in po/POTFILES.in but I guess there is a reason
<cjwatson> But maybe nobody wants to put that much effort into ubiquity
<seb128> right, I doubt we are going to do that sort of changes on ubiquity at this point
<cjwatson> I think it may have made sense in 2006
<cjwatson> Otherwise, apologies
<seb128> cjwatson, xnox, cyphermox, thanks for the replies/help!
<seb128> xnox, good news is that this string exists/is translated in nautilus so we can probably just re-validate the translations which already exist on launchpad
<xnox> seb128:  possibly we may want to import from that po/mo/etc ?
<seb128> xnox, I think launchpad does know about the string existing in another template and then suggest the existing translation in the web UI
<seb128> so we just need translators to go check and click the approve button
<seb128> should be easy enough
<xnox> seb128:  yes, but then one has to click on them, and rexport, and reimport, and reupload ubiquity
<seb128> well, you will need an export/import anyway since it doesn't use langpacks...
<xnox> seb128:  well, i have simply made ubiquity upload with a new templae and hand edited po files to include new string, base on prefetched processing using msggrep tooling before. To speed up coverage.
<xnox> instead of doing ubiquity upload with 0 translations; then wait; then export; reimport 30 translations.
<xnox> i did the upload with new string & 25 translations in place.
<seb128> xnox, you mean in the past, or you just did for that _Skip one?
<xnox> but yeah, possibly a false optimisation
<xnox> seb128:  in the past when introducing a "new" string which has common translations elsewhere.
<seb128> we have been living for ever with that string not translated, I don't think it's a big issue for 19.10
<xnox> ah
<seb128> but if someone want to do the msgmerge dance I will not stop them ;)
<xnox> i vouched to never introduce new strings after it
<seb128> good choice :)
<seb128> xnox, cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/373977 if you feel like reviewing/merging. The previous string was not matching the .ui so not translated so it doesn't regress translations and should be fine to include if we do another upload (which we will probably do before release)
